# LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2 & 3



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Ian Farlow

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

This looks very, very nice. Thanks for the work you've done with this.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It's been back and forth with testers over the last month, some of whom frequent here, so it should be in great shape. Right Click disable, PHP replyto, and the addition of the Subject box in the Contact form are all requests from testers. I also welcome feature requests from current users. If it's possible I'll attempt to get it in.


----------



## rjd

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just what i've been looking for and looks good for the price. Good Job ! 

I have the same problem with the white border and the 'hidden'menu issue listed on the blog page. My laptop is quite small though. 15.4 inches. Is there any code that can be added to resize the page according to the viewers spec.

Also Is it possible to make the contact page the same dimensions as the other pages.It seems to be bigger.Why is this ?You can see this better in full screen mode.

Using your sample if I go to full screen in mozilla i can view all of the menu items however in IE it cuts off the last entry.

I am not very pc literate so sorry if the above points are stoopid.

Will be buying this soon !

rjd


----------



## DonRicklin

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Boy you have been hard at work, Sean. No wonder you were hesitant at taking the Mod badge!

Don


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey rjd,
I've tested it under IE on boot camp and a lot of my testers use IE and I haven't seen this. 
I actually developed this on a 15" Macbook Pro at 144'X9''.. 
Can you post a screen shot so I can see? The IE specific code made it all line up for me, so I'd be happy to see and solve the issue.


----------



## rjd

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean ,

Thanks for replying to my message.

 i may have a bout of good old mad cows disease or maybe my computer has ( dell inspiron 6''').

Anyway its no biggie and i hope that i am not leading you a merry dance as it were but i have attached the screen dump of my full page view when i hit  F11 in IE and firefox. 









As you can see the firefox f11 page fits the screen perfec where the IE page F11 has a scrollbar and the last menu item is cut off. I am a jackass when it comes to computers so maybe its my computer settings ?

The 'real' problem i had ( and this is being anal ) was the fact that the contact page is bigger than the other pages . I like the web site pages to be all the same size/dimension.Can this be fixed ?

Can you pm me in order to avoid my embarrassment:lol: 


cheers,

rjd


----------



## Anthony.Ralph

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



			
				rjd;21'53 said:
			
		

> [..]
> 
> Can you pm me in order to avoid my embarrassment:lol:



Please let us know the answers to the questions here, we can all learn stuff together...

Anthony.


----------



## Clicio Barroso

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



			
				Sean McCormack;21'2' said:
			
		

> Hey rjd,
> I've tested it under IE on boot camp



Sean,

I've been testing the LRB as you know, and could not repeat this behavior rjd describes. In fact, it looks great; congrats for a very nice looking photographers site!
regards,


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Clicio, remember the menu code wouldn't let you move the menu? I rewrote that whole section and one of the changes added one too many width=1''% settings and forced it over. Fixed in my current beta version, but not out yet as I'm testing the music player feature and refining features. I'll just note here and now that as this is a flash music player, it WILL NOT preview on PC due to how IE handles plugins. It's one of the only shortcomings of programming for Web in Lua. It will show in Preview in Browser just fine (with Flash installed).
Sean


----------



## PBphotographs

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey Sean, 
First let me say thanks for produceing something that ive been looking to get my hands on for so long , a side scrolling gallery , plus youve included in LR2.' to boot!!
Its easy to use and customize and for 1.' its got some cool features that most of us need.

The only request  i would have is if its possible to put the Id Plate on the bottom rather then the top of the pages as that means the gallery is seen much quicker at the top of the page rather then moveing down the page... simple put the less scrolling the user has to do the better in my view...
Anyway , i bought it only about 2 days ago and look forward to seeing the improvements, i suspect this item is going to be a winner world wide with LR 2.' users.
Peter


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey Peter,
What I've done in the current 1.'1 beta is added control that sets the distance from the top, so rather than be fixed at 1''px as it is currently, you can choose from '-2''px..
Swap code wouldn't actually work without changing big parts of the internals.


----------



## PBphotographs

*Beta ?*

Hi , 
I wasnt aware there was a beta, where could i download it from?
Btw are you going to do a Mailing list for the updates so we all know there is a new version out ??
Peter


----------



## mhb

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hello Sean, 
Good stuff.  Thanks.  
A couple of questions, if not bugs:

1) does your template have a probelm exporting virtual copies? 
Everytime I tried to create a web page using the template it seemed to hang on virtual copy photos.    I exported using a std LR2 html template and the same collection exported fine.

2) I wrote you an email re this earlier, I add it here:  In short, the resultant web sites do not resolve well in opera.  using your test sites it either ignores the scroll bar, and creates a page of photos, or squishes the photos to about 2-5 pixels wide.   I can send you screen snaps if that would help. 

Thanks
Michael


----------



## mhb

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Feature Request:  About the number of picts and the gallery distribution.

I dont know if this is difficult or not.   
It seems a difficult requirement to have to have an exact number of photos in each gallery.   
For example I may have 2' portraits, but only 15 travel shots I would like to use.   The current mode requires that I come up w/ 5 more travel shots, or some sort of filler. 


I wonder if this makes sense:

> have a field for the maximum picts that will be in any given gallery.  Ie, instead of entering say 2', and then multiplying that by the number of galleries.  Enter a number that will be the largest number of picts. 

> add a field to each gallery field set which is the number of picts designated for this gallery.

then you could loop thru the collection sequentually, as i suppose you are doing now.  But instead of counting a fixed number for each page, you could start the next page when the gallery.page.max value was reached.  

Alternatively, and frankly better, would be to indicate the maxnumber of picts in the set.
then the individual gallery counts should add to that number. 
then distribute the picts sequentially to the pages, according to the individual gallary counts.



it would seem that this would not create much extra work?

but then... i have never programmed a LR web page template!


I hope I have not been simplistic, or offensive.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Michael,
You didn't email me. You posted a comment on the blog which I replied to.
As I said in the reply you haven't read:
The gallery resolves perfectly for me in Opera 9.51 (and did so in an older version of 9). If you are using older versions which ignore the css overflow property, there's nothing I can do. 
I test all the galleries in Safari, Firefox, Camino, Opera and IE under Boot Camp. Opera accounted for 1.2% of traffic to Lightroom-Blog.com last month compared to 36.4 for IE, 29.8 for Firefox and 7.8% for Safari. The news reader NetNewsWire was 4.2% and I don't exactly check for that. In fact NewsGator and NewFire are higher than Opera. If a site resolves reasonably well in IE and Firefox, great. Safari should be okay as I see it in Lightroom Mac. Beyond that it's impossible to keep track of.

I have a test gallery with 4 images and 2' virtual copies, it resolves with no issues. You'll need to give more detail if we're to resolve it from your end. Does it work with Preview in Browser?

For filler images, create a blank image, the same colour as the image area background colour. Or when you export, delete the references to those filler images in the appropriate exported gallery.html file. Much quicker to delete code than to insert it. 

As to individual image numbers in each gallery: It would be quite a lot of work to do and even more work to explain to the user what to do. 
Even the current setup with the first incarnation HSWeb confused people.
Having to enter number of images for each gallery page, and then sorting to that in one collection would certainly make the gallery much less useful and usable. 

I thought in detail about this before I even took the current method and on the surface is looks okay..
gallery1=1 to g1total
gallery2=g1total+1 to g2total etc...
What happens when someone leaves out gallery3 and uses gallery4? Where do the image counts come from? That's an awful lot of <% if $model.nonCSS.gallery3 do %>currenttotal=g1total+g2total etc...
to resolve the correct totals. 

There is another way which I considered halfway up a mountain (as we call our hills here). Have single galleries to drop in to replace the gallery.html pages. And this will be the plan of attack when the next version has been released. 

Hopefully you can see that it's not willy nilly and that a fair bit of thought goes in (along with a lot of hair pulling bending Lua around).


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Peter,
I missed the second post. 
There isn't a beta available to the general public. I have a list of testers that I've worked with on a number of projects that can test to code level. Clicio for example was good with PHP issues I was having. Plus I know them from other projects.

All the downloads have email addresses and I can send out to them. It's not that many people that have got a copy!


----------



## mhertel

*Pics per Gallery*

How can I change the number of pics per Gallery?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It's a global setting in the Appearance panel.


----------



## LindaQ

*Problems with Safari*

Sean - I purchased LRB Portfolio 1.' a few days ago because I really like the look and it will save me a lot of coding in revising my website. I just uploaded my galleries to test them out and I have a problem. I am using a Mac and my main browser is Safari. I have the default 2' images in 5 galleries, and in Safari all of the images do not load. Instead I get a few images and dots! I can't check on a PC right now (will tomorrow), but Firefox on my Mac works perfectly. I noticed a mention that someone had a problem with Opera, and I think I remember Opera and Safari having similarities. Anyway, any suggestions? The link to site is www.digitalquinn.com/new_site. Thanks, LindaQ


----------



## LindaQ

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Quick follow-up to the last message. I jumped the gun, as Safari did load the images, but only after a few tries. Any idea why Safari would be so much slower than Firefox? As I said, I will test with Firefox & IE on a PC tomorrow. LindaQ


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Haven't had a chance to look Linda, but I know the Right Click disable code causes load issues in Safari. 
I'll be using a different method from this in the next release, due shortly.


Just checked.. I'd say it's the disable code. 

I only found out that after release, despite the fact that I use and test in Safari myself. That particular code is common on the net, with no indication that safari has an issue with it.


----------



## Clicio Barroso

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> in the next release, due shortly.


  Sean,

It is working fine around here.
Is the next one the final release?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

As long as everything works and is stable.
I have 1 'known issue' but it's a quirk, so not fixable.. the silder for number of images works as does hovering over the number. Entering a number directly doesn't update immediately, you need to click the silder, or another control.


----------



## Brad Snyder

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

FYI, that link:
my results on Windows XPSP3

Opera 9.5.1 fine
IE7 fine
Safari 3.1 not so hot - galleries truncated to right
Chrome - not so hot - same as Safari


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It's the disable code Brad... 
Safari and Chrome are Webkit and don't like it..


----------



## Brad Snyder

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yeah, I didn't notice the followups on the next page when I posted my results.


----------



## LindaQ

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks to Sean, and everyone else who check my Safari problem. I am away from home right now, and my external drive with some of the photos. When I get back I will redo the site with the disable button off. Looking forward to the next version. Linda


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

If you've FTP access, you can remove the line beginning with <span oncontext... in the <head> section...


----------



## mikealex

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I really like the new LRB Portfolio. With some customization, it will likely become the driver for the front of my website.

One issue I'm having is the amount of text I can enter in the About Text and Site Text boxes. I'm not looking to put small novels in those areas, but just a small amount of text results in a pop-up saying that there is too much, and it gets truncated. I even tried copying the text from the About Me page on the LRB Portfolio sample site, and that is too much and is truncated.

I've resorted to modifying the about.html file, and putting my text directly in there. This obviously isn't ideal, but it's the only way the text will be retained when I update the page.

This is on WinXP, in case that makes a difference.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

This has been written about numerous times already on my blog and in help posts.
The issue is f:labeled_text_input replaces WPGPanelUI.TextInput in the SDK. It's great for shorter code, but as I found out after release, is hard coded to clip at 15' characters. 1.'1 which is the dot release in the hands of testers has reverted back to the older code with 32'' characters. I'm not getting as much feedback as quick as I like from beta versions (bar one or two testers, who have been great), so it means all I can do is wait.


----------



## wildnis

*Galleries from Sets?*

Hellow Sean,

I like your layout very much.

I wonder if it is possible to create subgalleries from the Set/Collections of LR 2.'?
I have to do a presentation on Canada and have to devide all pics into Provinces (12 of them anyway). I have all my images nicely sorted in a Set in sub collections - can your plugin work with that?
Thanks
R


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No. 
The SDK doesn't allow for that.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

LRB Portfolio has been updated to 1.'1, fixing a width issue with the menu under IE, and changing the right click code to be compatible with WebKit based browsers like Safari and Chrome.
Additions include longer text fields for Home and About, a HTML Metadata Keywords box, Remove home page link, and a slider to set the distance from the top of the broswer. To avoid confusion with those seeing errors with not enough images selected, the Home, About and Contact pages show image 1. You will see the error on gallery pages with not enough images selected. I've added titles to each section for clarity.

Known Issues. On Mac, entering a number directly in the Image Per Gallery silder box doesn't force an update. Click on the slider to force the update. Using the Slider, or hovering over the number and dragging work as normal. I'm in touch with Adobe engineers to see why this code isn't working as normal.

To update, simply use the link you received on purchase to download the new version. Most of you have only one or 2 downloads, so you still have plenty left. Reply with the download link email if you run into trouble.


----------



## LindaQ

*Adding bits and pieces*

First, thanks for the 1.1 update. Really appreciate it! Now my questions - 

1. Is there a way to export one or two photos to replace existing photos in my web galleries? Once I have exported to my hard drive, I know how to add only what I want to my existing web pages, but it would be nice if I did not have to do a complete export just to get one photo or bit of code. Am I being clear on what I want to do? Is it possible?

2. Just to be sure I understand - I am I correct in that you can not add more than six galleries? Is it possible for me to go into the exported code to add more galleries?

Thanks, Linda


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

1. only by manually exporting, then FTPing the HTML files into the folder, and the images into bin/images/photos. Lightroom offers no way of checking for changes and only updating the changes.

2. Going into the code means changing a minimum of 9 files, and then however many extra gallery pages. How many do you need? It's probably easier to modify the code I just thought 6 was a reasonable number.


----------



## LindaQ

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Six is a reasonable number. My problem is I want to have a few links as well. We travel a lot, so I keep a travel blog as well as my photo blog. Right now only the photo blog is linked and then I have five galleries. At the moment I think I would like two more galleries available (8 total), one for another link and one for a favorites/current gallery of photos. If you decide to add more galleries, I would recommend 1', which would allow for growth. Again, in my case most would be for additional links. Thanks so much for being so responsive! Linda


----------



## LindaQ

*Contact Form*

Sean -

One more problem. I want to include a contact form on my website. I tried it with version 1, including make the required change in the package contents. After I uploaded the pages to my server (which does have PHP support), if you try to send a form, this message appears: Can't send email to [email protected]. In this case, the listed email address is one of mine that was entered in the YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS box. So for now I opted not to use the form. Then I tried a test site with the form. I uploaded the test, with the same results, when I remembered that I am now using version 1.'1, and has not made the changes to it. So again I went to the application, and opened the package (I use OS X 1'.5). Double click on mail.html and the following code is listed. As you can see, there is no place to enter my email address. Please advise if I am doing something wrong. Thanks.


Back"; } elseif ($subject == "") { echo "
Your mail has no subject. Please press Back and try again!

"; echo "Back"; } elseif ($from == "") { echo "
You've not entered a name. Can you press back and enter it please!

"; echo "Back"; } elseif (mail($recipient,$subject,$message,$replyto)) { echo "
Thank you for sending email

"; echo "Back"; } else { echo "
Can't send email to $email

"; } ?>


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

This is the middle section of mail.html inside the package, 
You can see the section to change in the /////////// part, after the $recipient= 




<div id="about">
<?php

// /////////////////////////
// Change [email protected] to your email address.
// ////////////////
$recipient = '[email protected]';

// Everything below this line is fine.




$email = $_POST['email'];
$subject = $_POST['subject'];
$from = $_POST['from'];

$replyto = 'Reply-To: '.$email;


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Linda, on the links front, would 2 external links suffice? As it stands the Site Info menu is ridiculously full! Roll on custom panels.
(I mean in addition to the 6 galleries)


----------



## LindaQ

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean - I made a reply before, but for some reason it did not post. In reference to the links, two links in addition to the six galleries would be terrific! As for my other problem - I enter the correct email address to mail.html in my html editor, reopened LR, and exported a test gallery site. (www.digitalquinn.com/test) One the CONTACT page, when you enter information in the text boxes and then click SEND, this message appears:
"Can't send email to&#823';" - with the email address that was entered in the YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS box appearing after the word to. 

Can you tell if the problem with what I am doing, my server, or what? Thanks much, Linda


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Can't send email is a general failure error and could be a lot of stuff. Is email from php switched on at the server level?


----------



## LindaQ

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'll check out the php status on the server. I use GoDaddy, and I successfully created a form for a client's site on GoDaddy, but I haven't used it before on my site. Thanks. I'll let you know. Linda


----------



## LindaQ

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean -  It turns out that my GoDaddy account was Windows based, which does not support PHP. I just initiated a switch to their LINUX based server, which does support PHP. However, the support email I received from GoDaddy included the following:

*Also,  in order to be able to send email through our hosting accounts that we offer you must use the following relay server in your code:

relay-hosting.secureserver.net

You do not need to provide a user name and password for this relay server as it does not require authentication.*

Is this code that I can add? Thanks for all your help, Linda


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I've had a peek on google and found this:

http://help.godaddy.com/article/951

"If you use the mail() function in your PHP, you do not need to specify an outgoing mail server. If you are using some other method besides mail() in your PHP code, use relay-hosting.secureserver.net for your relay server."

You're using mail there, so on the surface, it looks like it should just work.


----------



## domhnall

*no images*

Hi Sean

firstly, thank you for creating such a simple way to set up great looking web portfolios. It's just what I've been looking for. 

I've now created my site, using filler images to cope with the different number of shots in each gallery, previewed it all in browser and it looks just as I want it to. 

I then exported it to a folder on my hard drive. Went into that folder and uploaded all the files there to the root directory of my web site. Now when I look at it on line the pages are all there but there are no images. I've checked and they have all been uploaded in the folders as they were set in the export but they don't seem to be displayed. I'm sure I've commited a fairly simple error but I can't for the life of me figure out what it is. Any ideas?

thanks

Domhnall


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Did you retain the folder hierarchy from the folder? There should be 3 folders: bin, content and resources. Images are in bin/images/photos


----------



## domhnall

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> Did you retain the folder hierarchy from the folder? There should be 3 folders: bin, content and resources. Images are in bin/images/photos



Yeah, I just dragged the whole lot over to my web space using ftp. When I log in to the server and click on the index.html file, the images display correctly. I'm baffled.  Actually now that I look at it, LR hasn't created a resources file, could that be it? I don't think I've selected anythign that would mess with a setting like that. 

I deleted it all, recreated and uploaded it again about three times, always with the same result.

It's at www.tayforthphotos.co.uk in case looking at it helps you figure out anything.

Domhnall


----------



## Kiwigeoff

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Domhnal, Sean is off lone so it may take a while to get a response.


----------



## domhnall

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

that's OK I'm in no rush. I just managed to solve it - well kind of.

I originally uploaded all the files on to my web space - no images. 

Now I just uploaded the whole lot into a new folder on the same space, and it works.

So www.tayforthphotos.co.uk shows nothing but www.tayforthphotos.co.uk/landscape shows everything. Bizarre. I huess I can just knock up a welcome page that clicks through to the main home page until I can work out what I've done wrong.

Domhnall


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Clicio Barroso

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



			
				domhnall;23'67 said:
			
		

> www.tayforthphotos.co.uk/landscape shows everything. Bizarre.



Domhnall,
Not everything...
There are three pictures missing in the end of the horizontal scroll in "portraits"...
Sorry...I could not resist!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Domhnall. The bin folder is not there on the root directory, which is why there are no images showing.

http://www.tayforthphotos.co.uk/landscape/bin/images/photos/_DSC1299.jpg shows the photo but
http://www.tayforthphotos.co.uk/bin/images/photos/_DSC1299.jpg
does not, because the folder 'bin' is not there.

Also a folder called resources should be created. It contains code needed for fixing PNG issues in IE and live update.

Instead of getting the files online using Upload, use Export, then upload with FTP. It's far more reliable and has better error correction and notification than Lightroom. While version 2 of Lightroom has a far more robust FTP routine than V1, it's still weak compared to a dedicated program.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Domhnall, You should increase the photo width setting in the output settings panel. This won't affect most images, but will make the ones that need it a bit longer, bringing up the height to match the others. The length is constraining the height so it needs to be longer to get the height on those ones.

Also I don't think you have PHP on your server. Or maybe it doesn't have mail() included or safe_mode off. I'll be including a test php file in the next version.


----------



## domhnall

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Clicio Barroso said:


> Domhnall,
> Not everything...
> There are three pictures missing in the end of the horizontal scroll in "portraits"...
> Sorry...I could not resist!



aha but that is deliberate, I did not have the exact same number of images for each gallery so I used some blanks to pad out the portrait gallery to have the same number of images as the rest


----------



## domhnall

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> Domhnall. The bin folder is not there on the root directory, which is why there are no images showing.
> 
> http://www.tayforthphotos.co.uk/landscape/bin/images/photos/_DSC1299.jpg shows the photo but
> http://www.tayforthphotos.co.uk/bin/images/photos/_DSC1299.jpg
> does not, because the folder 'bin' is not there.
> 
> Also a folder called resources should be created. It contains code needed for fixing PNG issues in IE and live update.
> 
> Instead of getting the files online using Upload, use Export, then upload with FTP. It's far more reliable and has better error correction and notification than Lightroom. While version 2 of Lightroom has a far more robust FTP routine than V1, it's still weak compared to a dedicated program.



Thanks Sean, I used FTP to upload all the folders and files that LR2 created. The bin file is in the root directory. My first effort ftpd all the files into the root directory - no images. I then repeated the process but uploaded them into the landscape folder - success! Do I have to create the resources folder manually? IF so what should I put into it?

I'll make the image size changes as you suggest and I'll check out the php point. I did a workaround for the folder issue meantime by putting an auto forward script on the front page so www.tayforthphotos.co.uk now forwards you on. 

It looks really good so thanks again for a great product!

Mar sin leibh

Domhnall


----------



## Rockshead

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hello Sean,

Is there any restriction on width of photos? How, for example, does LRB Portfolio cope with panoramas? I see from previous that height is relative to width when the latter is too short. What if the width ratio is out of the ordinary? If, say, one included a 5x1 ratio panorama; does the gallery just expand? If not, what might the width limit be for either individual images, or the total steam? Thanks for your time. This is not just an idle query.

Regards, Rockshead


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Domhnall, I suspect that your host may be expecting something else other than photos in a folder called bin in the root directory and has it set to be invisible to viewers.. 

Rockshead, there is a max width of 15'', but this was an arbitrary figure. 
a 5X1 pano would then max out at a height of 3''px (15''/5). I can make the max width higher in the next release. In fact if I'd seen it prior to todays release I'd have entered it!


----------



## Rockshead

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean:

Thanks for that info on file width size. I have now bought the download, and there are one or two panoramas that are being squeezed. If you do include a wider spec. in the next release that would be much appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Already increased to 25'' for 1.'3. If no more feature requests are forthcoming or bug reports, I'll release it shortly.


(besides the music player that is! I'm still working on that)


----------



## marting

*Problems with mail form*

Sean,

Nice work, I have enjoyed working with LRB and it keeps getting better... I have created a web gallery with several galleries, I'm happy with everything but the mail form will not work, I've tested with the excellent php test and have found that safe mode is off, php is enabled but whatever I do I get the message can't send mail to.... I wonder if there is an easy fix for this, I like the idea of having the form on my site and can't see why it's not working. I have changed the file within the engine to include my email address.

I am on LR2.1 I have a macbook Pro 2.2 and am using dreamweaver CS3 to FTP the site up onto an Easyspace.com web address.

Thanks in advance,

Martin.
Oh and the site is at http://www.martingardner.com


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Martin,
There are a combination of settings besides safe mode that break it. I wish it were plug and play, but it is really so dependent on your server. That's pretty much why there's a whole non form section available. 

It's possible that using the Reply-to might break it, because the reply to would be different than the sending email (which is the server, e.g. [email protected])
Some servers don't allow this..


----------



## marting

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean,
I'll keep fiddling... 
One feature request, is it possible to have one of the external links open in a blank window instead of the parent? I've done it before upping the pages but I keep forgetting, maybe it could be a tickable  option for one of the ext links in the menu?

Once again Thanks for creating a great tool-great value for money and a joy to use.

Mg


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'll try Martin, I've not tried conditional statements inside links before, but it should work..


----------



## marting

*Sizing on a Mac*

Just a quick note, I committed a really stupid error when I set up my gallery... I made it on my Macbook Pro with 144' by 9'' resolution, sized it so it looked fantastic, loved it... told everyone to have a look and got on with other things.
Last night (a week after), I was at my Girlfriends house and had a look at it on her Vaio at 1'24 by whatever and got the shock of my life. It looked terrible, I have resized it now but the combination of the wide screen and the higher resolution was giving me so much more screen real estate that on the Vaio you couldn't see the navigation and the images were bigger than the available screen.

I don't suppose anyone else would be daft enough to do that but I thought it might be worth a mention.

Mg


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I can guarantee that you're not the only one. I sized the width to fit 2 image @1'24 for wide image!

PS you've got your wish for 1.'3. 

Now you'll have to wait for the User Guide update, which is the hard part!


----------



## marting

*Thanks*

Thanks Sean,

I was going in and changing that link manually and then tweaking something tiny and having to do it again, for me that is a great enhancement and I appreciate your efforts, I think I've got my ten pounds worth and then some.

Best,

Martin.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It's posted, so use your download link to get the new version


----------



## Adrian Malloch

*LRB Portfolio 1.03 bug and feature request*

Well done Sean.
It's a tidy design, well implemented.

However, after loading up the collection and setting up a trial website with three galleries, I have had problems viewing all the galleries within Lightroom.

It varies, but at the moment I can only view one of the three galleries when previewing in Lightroom. The other two insist on only showing the Home page. 

I have checked that the links are resolved properly in the "Included Pages" and "Menu Names and Links".

Also, when I click-hold-&-drag the gallery name in Lightroom the link is revealed as: <galleryname>agwpg//localhost:1'29/Gallery3.html

When I export, it usually displays fine. On one attempt a gallery's content couldn't be found (by the browser) but I fixed that be re-labelling the wrongly named gallery.html to the correct target name.

I'm running Lightroom 2 on a Macbook 2.2 with OSX 1'.5.5.

Anyone else seeing this behaviour and any suggested fixes?

Also, while I have your attention… Any chance of having captions and a descriptive title display with each gallery? 

I'm a mostly editorial shooter so having some contextual descriptions with my pictures would be nice.

Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## Kiwigeoff

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Kiwi Picbod said:


> Well done Sean.
> It's a tidy design, well implemented.
> 
> However, after loading up the collection and setting up a trial website with three galleries, I have had problems viewing all the galleries within Lightroom.
> 
> It varies, but at the moment I can only view one of the three galleries when previewing in Lightroom. The other two insist on only showing the Home page.
> 
> I have checked that the links are resolved properly in the "Included Pages" and "Menu Names and Links".
> 
> Also, when I click-hold-&-drag the gallery name in Lightroom the link is revealed as: <galleryname>agwpg//localhost:1'29/Gallery3.html
> 
> When I export, it usually displays fine. On one attempt a gallery's content couldn't be found (by the browser) but I fixed that be re-labelling the wrongly named gallery.html to the correct target name.
> 
> I'm running Lightroom 2 on a Macbook 2.2 with OSX 1'.5.5.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this behaviour and any suggested fixes?
> 
> Also, while I have your attention&#823'; Any chance of having captions and a descriptive title display with each gallery?
> 
> I'm a mostly editorial shooter so having some contextual descriptions with my pictures would be nice.
> 
> Cheers,
> Adrian




Welcome Adrian, if you take a moment to fill in your signature in the "userCP" - top left of page, you won't need to tell us your OS etc all the time. Thanks !!
Which part of the country are you in ??


----------



## Adrian Malloch

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Cheers Geoff,
First post so hadn't quite figured out where all the settings are. Thanks for that.
And as the signature should now read, I'm based in Auckland.
My current website is looking a bit feeble due to iWeb's ugly photo galleries.
With a bit of luck I ought to have a tidy portfolio website up later this week thanks to Sean's handiwork.
However, I'll probably replace and update my iWeb site with SlideshowPro galleries via embedded html within the iWeb pages and use the LRBportfolio website as an extended standalone gallery.
If and/or when LRB gets a bit more sophisticated, then I will probably ditch the iWeb site.


----------



## Brad Snyder

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Adrian, I don't want to answer for Sean, but I know folks have reported problems with LR's site preview function, with sites that worked fine once uploaded.


----------



## Adrian Malloch

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Brad,
I tried to search for it but failed.
After wading through several pages late at night I gave up and posted anyway.
The bug is not a biggie as the galleries export fine which is better than a lot of more sophisticated web authoring software out there.


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

*Center Image on Home Page*

Anyone know how I might be able to center the image on my home page when not using the text area?  For example centering this: http://www.snewmanphoto.com/

Thanks!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Er... wait for 1.'4, where there's an option to not use text? 
I'm still working on centering code.


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Awesome thanks!  Is there a line of code I can replace until the update or is the update planned for sometime soon?

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Nope. Even with the text div removed, the image will go left, not center.


----------



## davetucker

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean, many thanks for the "website in a Gallery" I have limitted  knowledge around IT but with the attached instructions I was able to install the software.  Once done I linked my "ftp" server (now that saves a heck of a lot of time) and this software will, look pretty neat in my website gallery (had a dummy run).  I am off to the Isles of Scilly, next week, and once home will name a website gallery "Isles of Scilly" and within this I will be able to have "sub galleries", ie Gallery 1 Landscape, Gallery 2 Birds, Gallery 3 Flora....etc.

Thanks for all your hard work,
Dave


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Dave, to do the sub gallery thing, create a new gallery folder called islesofscilly or similar and use on the the external links in the main gallery to go to it (e.g. http://www.davetuckerphotography.com/islesofscilly)
Then make the website gallery, but change home html page to ../index.html, about.html to ../about.html and contact.html to ../contact.html. This will make them work from either website set. Then upload the new LRB Portfolio gallery to the subfolder 'islesofscilly'. Hope this helps.


----------



## davetucker

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean, will give it a go,
Dave


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

In case people are actively waiting on the update, I'm snowed under with work.


----------



## stlbob

*Vary text font size*

Sean, thanks so much for the LRB add-in!

I have developed my web site (www.bobrickertphotography.com) but cannot figure out how to change the font size for text on my Home and About pages.
Thanks again for LRB.

Bob


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

There's no way currently. This is the second mention so I'll consider it a feature request for the next version, when my current workload subsides.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Okay,
I'm back to work.. 

So far:
Tick box for home page text, unticking will centre the image and remove text.
New font section for Body Font Size and Family, Headline Font Size and Variant. 

Any more requests on this before I send it for testing?


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Would be awesome if possible:

- ability to to turn on/off open in new window on all menu links
- ability to import a jpeg or pattern to use as a background rather than only solid color
- ability to sample colors outside of palette

Thanks for what ever you are able to make happen!
Steve 
http://www.snewmanphoto.com/


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



			
				snewmanphoto.com;2545' said:
			
		

> Would be awesome if possible:
> 
> - ability to to turn on/off open in new window on all menu links



You'll need to put up a good argument for this Steve. While I accept the need for it for external links to keep the site visible, I don't see why you need it internally in the website. Adding it would make for a *lot* more clutter in the already overloaded Site Info panel.



			
				snewmanphoto.com;2545' said:
			
		

> - ability to import a jpeg or pattern to use as a background rather than only solid color



Already on my mind Steve, just need an easy way to do it. I've a few potential ways.





			
				snewmanphoto.com;2545' said:
			
		

> - ability to sample colors outside of palette



Er.. you can already do this. It's a Lightroom feature, not a gallery feature. 
Click in the colour picker and keep the mouse/pen held down, then drag anywhere outside the picker and release at the preferred point to sample that colour.


----------



## yburger

*Mail script not working*

First of all, thanks a lot for this template. It sure looks very good! I do have one problem with the contact form. If I export my LRB portfolio there is no mail file generated. If I look in the package, I do see a mail.html (and I updated the recipient). I also noticed that the action target for the contact.html is mail.php and not mail.html. Am I doing something wrong?

Kind regards,

Yuri Burger


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I see you cross posted in a blog post not intended for support.

As per the reply to that posting:

"The mail.html file gets converted to mail.php when the contact form is created. It wont get created unless the form is specifically switched on.

Let me peek in case a typo or something silly is preventing creation. It was definitely working during testing, but that doesn't mean that I didn't accidently enter or delete characters before saving.

Nope. The mail.php file is correctly generated when the form is switched on, and not created when it is off. 
You can't use mail.php locally unless you have a php server installed on your machine, it needs to be online to work. Again the server must have php installed and safe mode off. For this reason you have the non php settings."


----------



## yburger

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanx for the reply and sorry for the cross-post. Well, strange thing is, the mail.php doesn't get generated at all. But the contact.html with the form and send button does. I tried switching the form off and on again, but no mail.php. BTW, I use the Export button and not the Upload button.. don't know if that makes any difference. I can't upload directly so, I copy the files manually. 

Edit: I removed the web gallery and reinstalled it again. Didn't modify any files, just did the export. Unfortunately didn't help.

Regards, Yuri


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sounds odd seeing as the conditional code for creating the mail.php is the same as for the galleries. If it doesn't generate, then the galleries shouldn't either. Can you add you computer profile to your sig here, so I know you computer configuration? It's in the user CP link at the top of the page. 
Worst case scenario is I'll send you a modified manifest file.


----------



## yburger

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I added the signature. And if you want you can check the uploaded website at: http://www.yuriburger.com . I don't know if that helps.... In this one, I actually did alter the mail.html file, because I translated it to dutch. 

thanks for your support, much appreciated.

regards, Yuri


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

That's fine Yuri, but you need to change the ending from .html to .php for it to work.

I have the 2.53 MBP, so I'm really surprised to see that you're having this issue on a machine where it works fine for me. 
Can you send me your email address via Private Message?


----------



## Brady

*Not generating mail.php file*

Hi Sean - 
I am very pleased with your plug-in design (v. 1.'3) Thanks again.
I seem to be having an issue similar to Yuri's where when I export the files, my folder contains the contact.html file but does not have a mail.php file.
I did change my mail address in the lrbwebengine.
Any ideas?

Thanks - Brady


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Brady,
I guess there must be a manifest issue in 1.'3, if you're the second one to see it. Yuri has confirmed it's working in a beta version of 1.1. Out if curiosity, when did you get the gallery? I'm trying to remember if I reposted the gallery with a last minute fix, and if you got it before or after the fix (it would've been within a short period after 1.'3 was announced). 
The first drop went out to testers, so I should have feedback in the next few days and will fix errors they find and then release it. 

For now copy the file mail.html from the package contents into the exported gallery folder and rename it to mail.php.


----------



## Brady

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean for your quick response,
I did download 1.'3 shorly after it's release (I think). I looked at some tests I did with 1.1 and the mail.php file was generated there for me too.
I'll try the fix from the package contents.

Brady


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Try redownloading 1.'3 from the download link.. let me know how you get on. 

1.1 is different than 1.'1 BTW, I think 4 people besides myself have 1.1


----------



## Al Overdrive

*Question regarding gallery size*

Hi Sean,

Loved the gallery and can't wait to see the new one your working on (with the scroll bar on the bottom).

Just one question - I know in the gallery you said 1'' pictures is plenty for a portfolio gallery...... but I have a lot more than that on my current site already.

Is it possible to change the html codeing to allow more than 1'' images? or is this a limitaiton of the LR2 engine?

Thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Al, the total number is capped at 5'' for the whole gallery, but at 1'' per gallery page. It's arbitrary, but loading 1'' 1''-2''Kb images in one gallery takes a lot of time to download for preview. Most passing users won't wait that long.


----------



## Al Overdrive

*doh !*

I kept misreading your guide as limited to 1'' per SITE, not 1'' per PAGE.
Phew, now I'm a happy guy.

Thanks again !


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No worries, I think I accidentally had it capped much lower at the beginning!


----------



## Brady

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hello Sean - 
You are correct, I had 1.'1. 
Rather than re-download 1.'3, I grabbed a mail.php file from the out-put of a trial website I built with 1.'1, added it to my folder on the server and it Works.
If I do re-download 1.'3, will I lose any of the saved/updated work I've done to my site in LR?
Thanks -   Brady


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You shouldn't. I use the same base set for testing and it doesn't change for me between iterations.
But: Save the layout/text etc as a Template. I use the same internal name for each release, so Templates should work on newer versions. If you update to a new version, make a new Template, because while they are forward compatible, they may not be filly backward compatible. Lightroom just applies the default settings to new features that aren't in old Templates, but I'm not sure if it ignores settings from new Templates with older galleries.


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

Just curious if you have any idea when the update will be available?

Thanks!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Steve, 
I've only had 1 tester come back to me.. I may just have to release it and take the flak 

Although he said all was fine with the additions.

Actually make that 1 tester and one user with a copy to sort another issue!


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I will be happy to test the update; where do I find the link?


----------



## GMAN

*Slideshow Pro and LRB Portfolio?*

Sean: 

If I created a website using LRB Portfolio, would I be able to add slideshows using the Slideshow Pro plug-in for LR2?

glenn


----------



## JdJ

*Just two questions.*

Hi.. I'm new to the forum so forgive me if I ask questions that have already been dealt with.

Just bought your LRB Gallery plugin..love it's simplicity of design.
I have a couple of questions.

1..Is there anyway of changing the style/colour of the horizontal scroll bar at the bottom of the images.

2..I would love to you some SlideShow Pro slide shows in my LRB Gallery web site.  ANyway of doing this?

thanks

John James


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Re SSP: it can be done, but only manually, and in a convoluted way. 
Export a gallery from both plugins. using one of the gallery pages from LRB Portfolio, remove image references. Copy the code from the SSP gallery into where these references were. Make sure all the SSP components are in the root folder of the exported LRB portfolio gallery. 

Could I put an SSP component in LRB Portfolio? Sure, but it's not my flash component and it's not free. And even at that it wouldn't preview correctly on Windows, due to the way IE handles plugins with Lua galleries. 

As to the scroll bar colour: There is a way to do it for IE, but it's rough at best and only IE users will see it.


----------



## stlbob

*Has the mail.php issue been resolved?*

I am using version 1.'3.  I had the same issue with Lightroom not uploading a mail.php file.  I manually copied the mail.html file and renamed it mail.php and that fixed my issue.  I uploaded the mail.pcp using Wise.  Will I need to do this after each upload done from LR or will my manually copied mail.php file remain on my host server?
Thanks, Sean.







Sean McCormack said:


> Hi Brady,
> I guess there must be a manifest issue in 1.'3, if you're the second one to see it. Yuri has confirmed it's working in a beta version of 1.1. Out if curiosity, when did you get the gallery? I'm trying to remember if I reposted the gallery with a last minute fix, and if you got it before or after the fix (it would've been within a short period after 1.'3 was announced).
> The first drop went out to testers, so I should have feedback in the next few days and will fix errors they find and then release it.
> 
> For now copy the file mail.html from the package contents into the exported gallery folder and rename it to mail.php.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It's resolved in 1.1, but I need to update the User Guide before release. I've been up the walls with work and haven't had a chance to do it.
Besides my normal work as a sound engineer, my editor at GMC is leaving in 2 1/2 weeks and I need to get my Lightroom book finished before then.

The workaround is of course to copy mail.html to the exported directory and rename it mail.php.

I'm sorry this slipped past, but I thought I had gone back and updated it to correct the issue. Unfortunately the additional code in 1.1 means I can't simply just go back to it. 
Bear with me, it won't be long.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

1.1 is now available.


----------



## stlbob

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean, I downloaded V 1.1 but I am having issues extracting it and installing.
Have you posted some instructions for installing?

Bob


----------



## stlbob

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean, I believe the folders are extracted but they have zero size.

Bob


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

I used the link in the original email I received when purchasing 1.' to dl the update.  There does not seem to be any versioning information on the file and it looks the same as my original dl.  Is this how I am supposed to get the update?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The zip is named with 1.1..


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Great - thanks.  Looks good!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Bob,
it's possible you downloaded as the files were being changed over, try again.


----------



## stlbob

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I have downloaded again with the same issue.  I am downloading using the link ifound in the original email confirming purchase of the V1 files.  Should I be downloading from a different link and if so can you provide that link?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

That link hasn't changed Bob.
Others are not reporting an issue, so I suspect it may be something your end. 

How big is the download?
Try deleting all copies from your download folder, then redownload. Put this download in an empty folder and then unzip it.


----------



## stlbob

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The download is 6674'6 bytes.  When I attempt to extract the files, there are two folders with zero as a size.

Also, I see no folders or files coded as V 1.1


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Bob, what can I say? 
The download is the correct size, so the issue is with the unzipper. Try 7zip as a freebie from 7Zip.org (if you're on PC) or Stuffit Expander on Mac.


----------



## stlbob

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The files I am downloading appear to be exactly the same name as for version 1.  Is that correct?  No reference to V1.1.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I've just downloaded a test copy. the file is called lrb_portofolio.zip. It unzips no problem and the dates on the files are 1'th Nov when they were created.


----------



## bluesboy

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean

New to this forum and want to say thanks for the plugin.  I had the same issue as stlbob, when you unzip the files it errors as there are already a number of 'k files with the same name as the folders to be unzipped.  The problem only appears when trying to unzip using Vista's native zip handling.  It all unzipped fine when I used WinRAR to extract the files.  Hope this helps.

Colin


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Colin.
I've no idea why this would be an issue. The files are zipped in a program that provides compatibility for both Win and Mac.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm one version off in my zipper (BetterZip). I'll retry with another upload shortly.

Bob,
Can you please reply to the download email? make sure all the text appears and I should be able to reset your download count.


Update: Rezipped with newest version of BetterZip. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## stlbob

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks to Colin.  That was my problem.  I unzipped with PKZip and all worked fine.

Bob


----------



## Gotmoose

*contact page*

Hello,

I searched but couldn't find an answer.  It is probably because my question is an easy fix and I'm a rookie.  I tried following the instructions in the guide about changing the mail.html file.  When I open it on my Mac it will not allow me to change anything.  Sorry if this has been covered.  Love LRB Portfolio!

Andrew


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You need to open it in a text editor as a text file.


----------



## Gotmoose

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I tried the text editor but the it would not allow me to save it as a html.  I'm using a Mac, not sure if that matters.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You just need to save as plain text, with a .html extension Gotmoose.


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

*Embed Sound Slides?*

Hi Sean,

I don't know much about html but would I be able to embed Sound Slides using the code below?  How would I do this?

Thanks!

<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-44455354''''" width="8''" height="566" id="soundslider"><param name="movie" value="http://media.soundslides.com/examples/fullscreen/soundslider.swf?size=2&format=xml" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#''''''" /><embed src="http://media.soundslides.com/examples/fullscreen/soundslider.swf?size=2&format=xml" quality="high" bgcolor="#''''''" width="8''" height="566" menu="false" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>





			
				Sean McCormack;2668' said:
			
		

> Re SSP: it can be done, but only manually, and in a convoluted way.
> Export a gallery from both plugins. using one of the gallery pages from LRB Portfolio, remove image references. Copy the code from the SSP gallery into where these references were. Make sure all the SSP components are in the root folder of the exported LRB portfolio gallery.
> 
> Could I put an SSP component in LRB Portfolio? Sure, but it's not my flash component and it's not free. And even at that it wouldn't preview correctly on Windows, due to the way IE handles plugins with Lua galleries.
> 
> As to the scroll bar colour: There is a way to do it for IE, but it's rough at best and only IE users will see it.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Where do you want it to be exactly?


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

*Embed Sound Slides*

For example, as the documentary gallery here http://www.stevenewmanphotography.com/personal/


----------



## snewmanphoto.com

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



			
				snewmanphoto.com;2995' said:
			
		

> For example, as the documentary gallery here http://www.stevenewmanphotography.com/personal/



figured it out


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I was going to say just edit it like any other page using their instructions. I've been away the past few days, so sorry about the delay in replying.


----------



## Wedlake Digital Studio

*Variable Heights Question / Suggestion*

Hi Sean,

I've purchased and setup a website using your plugin.  I've been having a lot of fun working and posting images.  

There is a feature that would be great to add (unless it's there and I'm missing it).  I'd like to setup a gallery page of my panoramas, but because of the way the max size works, I have to enter a height and a width.  It would be great if one could enter only the height, and let LRB float the length.  What happens right now is that the heights all fluctuate, because most exceed the limitation of the width.

Thanks.  Great software.  It's really great to just update images within LR and uploaded it directly.

Andrew


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It would be wonderful if the SDK allowed this Andrew, but it doesn't. Each image has to have a height and width. 

While there is independence to an extent, once you reach the limit of one, the other won't  go any higher, so as a workaround, decide on the height and set it. Then make the width as large as you can. Currently the max width is 25'' and max height is 15''. This means you could have a 2:1 pano at 25''X125', which is huge for web size previews.


----------



## jimbridger

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



			
				Sean McCormack;21''8 said:
			
		

> It's been back and forth with testers over the last month, some of whom frequent here, so it should be in great shape. Right Click disable, PHP replyto, and the addition of the Subject box in the Contact form are all requests from testers. I also welcome feature requests from current users. If it's possible I'll attempt to get it in.


Sean,

I recently downloaded the LRB Portfolio and it is fantastic. However, I've run into an issue I can't figure out. After I have customized the template for my current web site with colors etc. I can't get the design I've made to keep all the changes. If I move to another "Engine" the option in the upper right corner of Lightroom program, all the changes I've made disappear when I move back to LRB Portfolio 1.1. How do I make sure all the changes I've made stay in the new LRB Portfolio template that I redesigned?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Moving from any engine to another and back again resets it. It's not simply mine. 

To save, create a preset, or save a Web Collection.


----------



## SlowBlink

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just bought a copy so I'll be back to ask some dumb questions later.  Thanks Sean, this is a great looking piece fo work.

Rob/RGB


----------



## jimbridger

*Color of Logo Background Not Matching LRB custom Colors*

First of all let me apologize if this question has come through on this forum already. I find this forum very difficult to navigate. Have tried posting this question twice already and somehow it doesn't show up as far as I can tell. 

Anyway, here's my problem. I want to include my custom logo within a LRB portfolio gallery. I've loaded the logo properly and have tried to match the colors of the logo background with the LRB background colors that I've selected in the customization process. When I post the web page and review it in IE and Fire Fox, the logo background color is slightly different than the LRB background color, even though in the LRB module within LR the colors match perfectly. When I say perfectly I'm judging them by sight as well as by the DigitalColor Meter reading via MAC OSX. The Digitalcolor Meter gives me and RGB reading of R96.5-G91-B79.6 when I'm in LR. When I create the web page and review it in Fire Fox and IE those RGB numbers change to R96.9-G89-B74.9. Interestingly when I view the same page in Safari the numbers are the same as I get within the LRB mudule before I create the web page. Does anyone know what might be causing this and how I can fix it?

The problem with this color difference is that you can see the outline of the logo and it looks sloppy and unprofessional. Any help is greatly appreciated. For anyone interested in seeing what I'm talking about; try viewing the following page at the address in the three different browsers.

Sample page at www.naturalexposures.com/private/lrbtest


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Jim, you might have been held back by moderation. 

The answer is don't use a background colour. Until all browsers are colour managed, it'll be different everywhere. So, use a transparent background and save for web as a PNG-24 file.


----------



## jimbridger

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

That's a simple and effective answer. Thank you for your help. Will do!


----------



## jimbridger

*Special Options?*

Sean,

In the PDF user manual you send out with the purchase of LRB you have several sample sights showing LRB in use. One of the most interesting is Stefan Soell's site for reasons other than the beautiful women. He has added some very interesting options such as Buy Options in the prints and calendars. Did he customize his LRB template to do this or are these options already abvaiblable in the standard LRB Template? Maybe they are there and I've just not found them yet? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Actually Jim, those are example scrolling sites, to show the effect of that site style in general use on the web. 
I'm already considering adding one or two 'blank' pages, similar to the About page to allow people to add a Pricelist page, or whatever they need. 

The problem is that the Site Info section is already too full really. I've asked for custom Panels in the Web SDK and hopefully it'll happen (but not before version 3 I suspect). In the meantime, you could add it to the about page.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean:

Thanks for the great plugin.  I'm pleased to say that http://www.woodstonephotography.com is up and running!!

Couple of questions:

1) Can you add my request to the list for the ability to change text size in the body of the Home, About and Contact pages?

2) I followed the discussion about the mail.html -> mail.php, but using version 1.1 can't seem to find those files on my drive or in the Lightroom package contents (though the form seems to be working fine).  I'm on OS X.

3) Can you tell me how to set the image that comes up once someone sends an email through the form?  Also, any way to make the "back" button not go back to the form but back to the home screen?

Thanks again and look forward to future updates.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean:

One other thing I forgot to mention...  any chance to get a favicon?

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Wood Stone Photography said:


> One other thing I forgot to mention...  any chance to get a favicon?



Here you are Bob: http://www.html-kit.com/favicon/ or http://www.favicon.cc/


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Wood Stone (hey did your parents really call... kidding)

1) Hmm I actually did add this at one stage.. maybe it was an interim test version that went AWOL (happens when you compile and forget to keep the text version-Doh!)

2)Right click on LRB Portfolio.lrwebengine (or Control click on a one button machine) and choose Show Package Contents. Open the Contents folder that appears and you should see mail.html. If not we have a problem. The form will still appear to work, but it's emailing noone.

3) Not implemented yet, see 1)

4)Consider the favicon requested. 

I don't have an update timescale, because in truth these are the first requests I've seen since 1.1 came out.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean:

I managed to I think kluge a fix for #1 by adding <font size=2> in front of my text.  This basically works and I also added a bullet list by using <ul> and [*] tags.  Check it out and let me know if this won't work for some reason.

I also got #2 working - thanks.

As far as emoticon, as long as the template doesn't overwrite the file, I think I'm good with my current favicon.ico just sitting in the home directory.

So, #3 is still on the list as well as a cleaner way to implement fonts (especially on the contact page where the headers are tiny!).

Thanks again.

Bob


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

That's odd Bob, because they are a fixed pixel height. Not to matter because I'll add more control there. I set the sizes in CSS, so I don't use the <font> tag at all. Bear in mind that using that tag will also look different depending on the browser you use.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Actually Bob, I'm just looking at code now.. 

The Body Headline box controls the font size for the header text. Try changing that.


----------



## stlbob

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Bob, nice job on your web site!

Bob


----------



## DuLac

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I've just launched my site using LRB Portfolio integrated with some other tools.
So far so good, although I am having a few minor issues with the DHTML menu position and IE. Nothing too much really. Thank you Sean for the extremely competent piece of software.
The site is still in pre-production status and a couple of links will take you to the wrong pages. You may not notice this because I've only launched the Portuguese version sofar.


----------



## toronto dude

*Google Analytics code?*

any chance to have box or field to have google analytics code included?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Open the file 'foot.html' in the package and add the code there. It'll then be added to all pages in the gallery.


----------



## uffehagen

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I really like this template, but before bying, I really need to know if international (in my case Danish) characters like  æ ø and å are supported ?
I other templates from Sean it wasn't, or maybe I just don't know how to


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Uffe,
Hmm, I thought the standard charset utf-8 supported them, but they're not entering for me here. 
I'll look into other character sets and see what works.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Uffe,
A simple change of 8 to 16 in the charset fixes it. This will be in the next update, or can easily be changed yourself in the meantime. I have added a really cool script, but as it's not mine, I can only wait until I get permission... I've emailed twice this week with no response though..

How do people feel about choosing images instead of text for the links? This is my next plan for LRB Portfolio and came about because a user emailed to ask how to do it. I think it's a good enough idea to implement in the web engine!


----------



## CGMoments

*New LRB User*

1.  I really need font size controls for the body and body title, not having them has been very frustrating.  They really aren't even marked in the custom.css as to which is which.  And if you could put little drop downs that populate with the font types - like in Office, that would be stellar.

2.  Also - It's possible to set addresses for the Home, About, Etc. links, but not to output them as anything but index.html, gallery1.html, Etc.html.  So I have to go back and change the names and to create extra pages I have to output them to a different folder and then change the names and move them around.  We need to be able to set the page file names.

3.  The menu links don't center correctly in IE.  They float all the way to the top of the menu bar and leave a big space underneath.  In Chrome they look perfect.

4.  All in all it's a GREAT product, but I bought it because I thought it would save me all the extra code hunting and editing - I don't really know much about that part.  I need those options I mentioned in order to build a page in any sort of timely manner.


----------



## DuLac

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean 
Thanks for the hint to change UTF-8 to UTF-16. I've made the change already in head.html and substituted



		Code:
	

<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />

to


		Code:
	

<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-16" />

I haven't tried it yet but hopefully everything will be fine. Without this change I would need to type & # 2 3 1 ; (w/o the spaces)  for the very common Portuguese character ç, just to tell you about this one single character. We got plenty of these in Portuguese.
A nuisance reallly!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

There are Body font size, and family controls in the Site Info panel. There is no real way to create a drop down menu for fonts, because Lightroom does not manage, nor is aware of, your fonts. That is why it's a text box, so you can enter any family. Also having a drop down menu restricts a user whatever I happen to put there, which isn't really fair on most users. If you don't have a section called Font and Body Settings, you are not using the current version. 

2. This is mentioned in the Manual. Part of the reason it is editable, is that some people use these for external links. Unless you have a particular reason for naming the pages, there isn't an issue.

3. Looks fine in IE here. Can you do a screen cap? Which version of IE?

I should mention that custom.css is a generated file. I have no control over what gets placed where in the file, Lightroom places it in whatever order it feels. 

4. Thank you. I do keep adding to it, so if you have an older version, you are missing out.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No worries L. 
I had thought that UTF-8 did it, which was why I used it. Obviously not as I found out the hard way. I've just typed Option C, C in and it gives me ç on the page now with UTF-16.

Again for those interested, edit the head.html file so UTF-8 becomes UTF-16 on line 4. 

Like I said, I've already done this for my current version and it'll be there in the next release.


----------



## uffehagen

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> Hi Uffe,
> A simple change of 8 to 16 in the charset fixes it. This will be in the next update, or can easily be changed yourself in the meantime. I have added a really cool script, but as it's not mine, I can only wait until I get permission... I've emailed twice this week with no response though..
> 
> How do people feel about choosing images instead of text for the links? This is my next plan for LRB Portfolio and came about because a user emailed to ask how to do it. I think it's a good enough idea to implement in the web engine!


Sounds great.
I'll give it a try

**  update  ***

It worked, and thats the main thing. But other stuff like eg. formtoemail will work with UTF-8, strange


----------



## CGMoments

*Here are some screen shots of my issues.*

I should have the newest version, I bought it off of Adobe a week ago.  But I don't know, it says LRB1.1

This screen shot should explain my body text size issue and what that input appears to be affecting instead of the text size:

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a177/chrisatplay/bodytext.jpg

This one is of internet explorers little quirk:

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a177/chrisatplay/NotCentered.jpg


----------



## jimbridger

*Adding Non Gallery Page Images*

Sean,

In the LRB PDF you talk about adding images that don't appear in the galleries such as a bio photo, studio photo, etc. You go on to mention that they can be referenced which I'm guessing is the way you could use these without them showing in the actual Portfolio. However, I can't seem to find any info on how you would go about referencing these images. You just mention "and reference these". Would it be possible to get an additional details? Thanks


----------



## marting

*Referencing*

Hi,

I'm not Sean but the way I did it was if I had 3 galleries of 2' images each, that's 6' gallery referenced shots, make image 61 your about picture and go to the sidebar where it asks which image you'd like for your about pic and say 61.
I've said it before but nice work Sean.

MG


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Strange,
I normally get an email when someone posts to the thread, but not for the last few posts.. Odd..

Anyway Jim, Martin is correct.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Ah.. I am seeing something funny with text sizes, Chris..

apologies. I'm eating a large dose of humble pie... 

I'm on it.

It's also forced me to notice that changing the body font size changes the height of the menu bar... 

So what was wrong? I'd not noticed that I'd added a specific font control for the content area. Mea Culpa. There is now a user control added for this and will be in 1.2 along with code for images in the menu. I also have a provisional entry to allow Google Analytics code to be added in the correct place, but everytime you load the gallery with the code embedded, it opens the Google Analytics javascript file in a browser. This in itself is enough not to use the code. I've no control over it either.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Chris,
I didn't understand the centering issue, but after coming back to it again, I can see what you mean. I can't solve it off hand. It's most likely the way IE is handling the padding. I promise to look into this. 

More importantly, I have found a way to allow you to name the gallery pages in LRB Portfolio and generate and correctly link to them. Honestly, I wouldn't have even thought it possible until a moment of revelation about 2' mins ago. 

Sean


----------



## stlbob

*What is the most recent version?*



Sean McCormack said:


> Ah.. I am seeing something funny with text sizes, Chris..
> 
> apologies. I'm eating a large dose of humble pie...
> 
> I'm on it.
> 
> It's also forced me to notice that changing the body font size changes the height of the menu bar...
> 
> So what was wrong? I'd not noticed that I'd added a specific font control for the content area. Mea Culpa. There is now a user control added for this and will be in 1.2 along with code for images in the menu. I also have a provisional entry to allow Google Analytics code to be added in the correct place, but everytime you load the gallery with the code embedded, it opens the Google Analytics javascript file in a browser. This in itself is enough not to use the code. I've no control over it either.



Sean, I have version 1.1.  Is that the most recent version?

Bob


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It is Bob. There's notes about 1.2 on the related blog post. 
I've fixed a few issues.. here's the current changelog:

1.2 Changed charset to UTF-16 to allow for further languages
	Fixed Content Area font size issues by adding a Content Font Size control
	Added image choice to Menu
	Added provisional code to allow Google Analytics code to be pasted:WARNING, each gallery loading will open the Google Analytics code in a browser window. This is how Lightroom deals with external resources and cannot be prevented. If you don't like this, then leave the Insert Analytics Code box unticked. 
	Added IE8 conditional code
	Added an image choice to the mail page 
	Change the Page title on the mail page to whatever is in the Page Title
        Changed Image padding in the hope of helping Chris's IE issue-to test

But again, I've only just done this, and it has to go out to test. If you want a test copy PM me.*Note* Bob, Chris and Franciso are welcome to test this-it's not a general invite. I do occasionally send out beta copies to people with specific issues.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Good news folks.
Although I'm not sure my wife would think so with the hours I've put in on this recently.

The script that does a beautiful scroll in my prototype gallery is allowed to go into LRB Portfolio. That means that I've done enough additional features now to go to a 2.' version... no extra charge. We'll see how testers feel and go from there... Now as it's 5am, I'm off to bed.


----------



## CGMoments

*I would like to test the new software version.*

I would like to test the new software version.

I have another question.  How do I "refresh" after making changes, so that the changes are reflected in the web view - without having to switch to a different module and then back to the web engine to rebuild?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Changes should refresh automatically Chris. 
Where are you seeing this not working? 
Can you email me using the download link mail and replying?


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Brad Snyder

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Chris, I was encountering a similar reluctant 'dynamic refresh' problem, a day or two ago.

It seems to be working fine now; I have rebooted (WinXPSP3) and restarted Lr since then, perhaps that had something to do with it.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The refresh is handled by an Adobe supplied script called live_update.js. By and large it just works, but sometimes it can stop and a restart will help, after all it's just a script. 
Still if there was some way of knowing what causes this, it would be great.


----------



## ozphoto

*LRB Portfolio For Lightroom Have Music?*

The LRB porfolio is exactly what I am looking for but I need music for my pics, if this doesn't have music is there a similiar product I should be looking at?

Thanks Folks!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

From Lightroom that does a website in one go? No. 

Galleries with music? Yes: SlideShowPro.


----------



## ozphoto

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean, the only issue with SlideShowPro is it doesn't have the 6 galleries like you do unless I am missing something


----------



## bderrick

*Lightroom Galleries-number of images*

Sean,

I am one of those who doesn't have a website.  I would like to get something up soon.  I would like to be able to show my portfolio, as well as provide a customer with her wedding pictures to review.

Is there any limit to the number of images that can be included in the galleries that is uploaded to this website?

Can the website be maintained via Dreamweaver?

I guess you can tell by the questions I'm asking.  I really don't know what I'm doing.:lol:

Bobby ([email protected])


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I think the limit is 6'' over 6 galleries. 

Even at that 1'' images in a single gallery is a lot in terms of image loading time for the average user. 

Can it be maintained by Dreamweaver? I have no idea.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Oz, 
You can export and then edit the XML, but it's tedious.


----------



## ajpl

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean I'm very interested in your gallery, but was wondering abouthe 4''px height limit. I'd like to use more vertical pixels on occasions. Is this limit just a sensible guide height or is it fixed for for some reason?
Also is there a fixed six gallery limit, as one project I'd like to do needs about 9.
ta.ajp



ozphoto said:


> Thanks Sean, the only issue with SlideShowPro is it doesn't have the 6 galleries like you do unless I am missing something


You can do multiple galleries using SSP, but not directlyfrom LR. You need to be able to edit the XML files after following the intructions here.
http://wiki.slideshowpro.net/SSPlr/Tips-MergingAlbums
Not that difficult - just some cutting and pasting with a little care that's all.


.


----------



## ajpl

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Decided to simply buy it and find out for myself.
Seems to work fine with a 6''px image height, though obviously a tad too big to display properly on a 13" latop! So it is simply a sensible sizing.
After a bit of playing,  would I be correct in assuming the values for height and width are simply a 'fit to' command? So you can set a max height of say 4''px and say a width of 2,'''px and everything will simply scale to the height and width will simply be proportionate. The reason being is  images vary in aspect ratio and if you tend to shoot panoramas then they should fit fine if you set width to such a high value.

Though I do have one concern. The mailto:[email protected] is in code - this means your email can be harvested very easily and leave you open to even more spam. I always encrypt mine using some JS I came across.
Would it be possible for you to scramble email as part of your plugin so  one didn't have to mess around with code afterwards, if you even remembered.
Something like this for instance..
http://blazonry.com/javascript/js_hiding.php
Numerous methods described here
http://csarven.ca/hiding-email-addresses


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



ajpl said:


> Decided to simply buy it and find out for myself.
> Seems to work fine with a 6''px image height, though obviously a tad too big to display properly on a 13" patop! So it is simply a sensible sizing.
> After a bit of playing,  I would be correct in assuming the values for height and width are simply a 'fit to' command. So you can set a max height of say 4''px and say a width of 2,'''px and everything will simply scale to the height and width will simply be proportionate. The reason being is  images vary in aspect ratio and if you tend to shoot panoramas then they should fit fine if you set width to such a high value.



That's probably as close as you'll get. Once you reach a certain height or width based on aspect ratio, Lightroom won't resize until you change the other dimension. It's not a function of the gallery itself, but of Lightroom. 





ajpl said:


> Though I do have one concern. The mailto:[email protected] is in code - this means your email can be harvested very easily and leave you open to even more spam. I always encrypt mine using some JS I came across.
> Would it be possible for you to scramble email as part of your plugin so  one didn't have to mess around with code afterwards, if you remembered.
> Something like this for instance..
> http://blazonry.com/javascript/js_hiding.php
> Numerous methods described here
> http://csarven.ca/hiding-email-addresses



If you read the user guide, I do state this. The problem with most 3rd party solutions is that the are not free for commercial use, and this is commercial. 
I will look into the links later (just in from work now). 

I could potentially have the email address in the PHP editable in Lightroom. But still for those wishing to display an address I would prefer something a little less harvestable.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



ajpl said:


> Sean I'm very interested in your gallery, but was wondering abouthe 4''px height limit. I'd like to use more vertical pixels on occasions. Is this limit just a sensible guide height or is it fixed for for some reason?
> Also is there a fixed six gallery limit, as one project I'd like to do needs about 9.
> ta.ajp



The issue with more than six is space. Where do you fit the names. 
If I can think of a way can use one template page to generate any page, then I could just put in a maximum limit I saw fit. I have some idea, but it'll take some work to figure out exactly how to make it practical. Each gallery page is essentially the same, but for the call to the images, which is incrementally more than the previous. However, I do wish to have the user decide how many images appear in each individual gallery, all from one template gallery sheet. Like I say, I think I have an idea. Even at that, I've pushed the boundaries of what can be done without needing custom panels. When you see the V2.' Site Info panel, you'll understand: it's ridiculously long. 
As to fitting the names, I would have to change to a gallery with drop down names, or a second line for the galleries to prevent the menu becoming too cluttered. The issue there is that IE doesn't support mixed vertical and horizontal lists very well from CSS. Adding more and more JS files, just bulks the gallery up too much to the point where I could probably do it easier with XML and flash. 




ajpl said:


> You can do multiple galleries using SSP, but not directlyfrom LR. You need to be able to edit the XML files after following the intructions here.
> http://wiki.slideshowpro.net/SSPlr/Tips-MergingAlbums
> Not that difficult - just some cutting and pasting with a little care that's all.
> 
> 
> .



If you read the SSP forums, you'll find people still having issues with it. It's easy for you and me, but for a lot of users, they don't want to have to muck about with files.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

.


----------



## prashanteju

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> And folks, don't be asking for Betas. It's not going to happen.
> I will post when I'm looking for testers, but this new version is almost ready to go.



I wanted to get this plugin, and now have it. Are there any additional templates with the new version available? It will be really nice compared to the 2 templates that you have got.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Not currently. 
I will be featuring sites on a new site shortly, I'm currently talking to a designer about a layout, so it'll happen soon enough. 

If people want to donate presets from the gallery, I'd be happy to host them once we get going. When things settle, I'll do a few more.


----------



## Paul O

*Maith thú*

You must be the WB Yeats of code.  You  really have produced
a handsome and usable plug-in.  I've  gotten nothing but raves
from folks who have visited my  site.  I'm looking forward to
the next version.

For those contemplating this it is very straight forward.  What
really makes this stand out is the ability to update and modify
your galleries quickly.  When I FTP to my host it's seamless.
The load time is somewhere around 4 minutes.

Thanks again Sean


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Paul!
Currently recovering from Focus on Imaging now. 
Finishing off a new website for the plugin and then releasing 2 as soon as it's done.
For those concerned, 2 is free to current users, available from their download link.


----------



## DianeinRome

*LRB Portfolio 1.1 - making the site width narrower*



Sean McCormack said:


> Hi Clicio, remember the menu code wouldn't let you move the menu? I rewrote that whole section and one of the changes added one too many width=1''% settings and forced it over. Fixed in my current beta version, but not out yet as I'm testing the music player feature and refining features. I'll just note here and now that as this is a flash music player, it WILL NOT preview on PC due to how IE handles plugins. It's one of the only shortcomings of programming for Web in Lua. It will show in Preview in Browser just fine (with Flash installed).
> Sean



I have created a site with LRB Portfolio 1.1 - which I'm pretty happy with:
www.ItalyImpressions.com  or homepage at:  http://www.astheromansdo.com/Fine-Art-Travel-Photography/
I was wondering if there is a way to make the site width narrower )without having to export the whole site again and play with the logo,) and if so, could you kindly give me easy instructions of how to do so.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I've a site width checkbox and slider in 2.'.. 
busting to get it out..


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Done.

http://lrbportfolio.com/index.html


----------



## Brad Snyder

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Excellent, Sean. Take a bow and a deep breath and relax.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I should also mention to any beta testers.. (ahem where've you been?) that this has a few bug fixes that I did literally as the last few bits were being posted. Mail me for more details


----------



## lboat

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Featured Site Gallery? I see you still have your sample - you can feature me if you want: http://www.lawrence-b.com

Thank you for a great product Sean!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It's featured using the new version! 
Let me know when you update.. 

Now I'll just wait for the bug reports to roll in (sigh).


----------



## pmu

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi, my first post... I tried to find information, but I found out just too advanced stuff... It's that little bit of html coding that is allready too much for me 

_"Contact Form If you elect to use the form you need to open the LRB Portfolio.lrwebengine folder (Mac users, control click on the icon and choose ʻShow Package Contents&#7''. Open the ﬁle mail.html and change the line  $recipient = '[email protected]'; Swap [email protected]_ with your actual email address. "

Ok, that is too much for me.. I just exported the whole thing and everything works perfectly except using that e-mail form. 

1. Where can I find that Portfolio.lrwebengine folder ? I don't see any "show package contents" when control clicking whatever.
2. also I can't see any "mail.html" in that folder anywhere

The whole thng is exported into one folder in my desktop and the whole contents is also in my website (ftp).

By the way, quite fantastic plugin! I just saved hundreds of dollars because of this...


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

What OS are you on?


----------



## pmu

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> What OS are you on?



hi, OS X 1'.5.6


----------



## Kiwigeoff

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



			
				pmu;3856' said:
			
		

> hi, OS X 1'.5.6



Welcome pmu, to help us help you could you please take a moment to fill in your signature in the "userCP' that is found in the nav-bar at the top left of the page - thanks.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The plugin is /Users/yourusername/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Web Galleries where yourusername is the name you log in as. 

Right Clicking LRB Portfolio.lrwebengine will show a 'Show Package Contents' command.

This will open a window with a folder called Contents. Inside this is the mail.html file.

This still may not work on your system. There's a fairly precise setting in PHP which allows this to work, and even though you have PHP on your server, it still might not be compatible. The included test.php will allow you to see if safe mode is off and if mail() is being used.


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean, where do I find my download link for v2? 

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Londonbus

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey there Sean.  I too must have ditched my original download link (never thought to save it) and I have no way to get V2 either.  If you could msg me on here with one, I would be thrilled.  I purchased your LRB template about two weeks ago under the name "jwanrus".

Also want to thank you for the work you've put into this project.  I'm already getting positive feedback from people on it.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Brett, I'm hardly going to post a download link on the forum!!
You should still have paypal records that you can forward on to me to resend the link

Paul, it's the same link you received on purchase.


----------



## pmu

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean, thanks for your help, now the e-mail form works!

One suggestion for the site:
please give an option to write "info text" into the contact page instead of that photo in that page... I did my info text with other program and saved it as a jpg and put it into that page as a photo. I like to have all contacts and personal infos in the same page...

http://petriuutela.com
 
Feel free to link my page if you want to.

Thanks for your excellent plugin!


----------



## davidenglish

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hello Sean,
Thanks for such a useful plug-in. I have a couple of questions.
1. How do I add photos to the non-gallery pages?
2.How to move the order of items on the menu so About and contact can be at the end of the list
3 How do I make the 3' images in the galleries appear on the Home page as I have seen in some of the cited examples.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

David
1. Not sure what you mean. 
2. Not so easy to do now. It used to be easy until people wanted to name the files whatever they like. Let me think about this one
3. The examples are not done with this plugin, as stated in the user guide, they are examples of scrolling galleries.


Okay...

1/2hour later..

1. nope still no idea
2. This means completely reediting the entire menu file. Not going to happen unless a load of people request it. 
3. I've been able to add code to make gallery 1 the home page. Unfortunately for this to work properly I'd need to block gallery 1 code from certain parts of the UI and this isn't possible. I may be able to work around this. 
Why am I doing number 3 and not 2? Because others have hinted at it, and I want it myself.


----------



## davidenglish

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi,
1.I am referring to the user guide under Non-Gallery Page Images
2. How would I incorporate scrolling galleries into your plug-in as they did

3. If I want images, that are not part of the galleries to be on the Home,About or contact pages, do I place them in resources/images? and link to them?


thanks,
David


----------



## pmu

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> David
> 2. This means completely reediting the entire menu file. Not going to happen unless a load of people request it.



I vote for this. If not totally editable, I would still put the "contact" last  in the menu bar before links...as a default (galleries 1, 2, 3, 4, contact, links - I don't need "home" or any other links). And like I suggested before, I would combine the about and contact into same page.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Contact and About won't be merged. Others use both. I'll add a text field to Contact. Above or below the contact info? Or completely replace the image? 

The non gallery images section is now gone. Each page now has its own section, with all the associated controls for the page together. It's a much neater UI. 

You don't add images to that section anyhow, hence the lack of understanding of your question on my part. You simply call the image number you want there. If the image is the 22nd in the filmstrip order, then enter 22. 
If you want to use images that are not in galleries, then simply add them at the end. 
So if you have 6' images in the galleries, then having 65 in the film strip lets you use the extra images as non gallery page images. This is in the user guide.

Bear in mind that the process of knowing the total number of images is about to change. I've implemented 'fruity' code to allow you to decide the number of images on a gallery by gallery basis, so to get the total, you need to add up the gallery numbers.

As to #2, try paying a designer more than €1' . Kidding. Does my post not clearly saying I'm working on it? 

@pmu 2 votes is still not enough. Rally your friends 
Let's phrase the question this way: Does anyone object to moving the About and Contact links to the end of the menu?
(it's simply cut and paste then)


----------



## Londonbus

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> Brett, I'm hardly going to post a download link on the forum!!
> You should still have paypal records that you can forward on to me to resend the link



Didn't ask you to.  Perhaps I should have said "private msg".

I'll forward you the Paypal records.

Thanks.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Your paypal email address should be included Brett, cheers.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean:

I'm not a fan of moving About / Contact to the end.  To me, at least About seems naturally first like many other web pages.  I could debate Contact, but given many of us are trying to use this to generate business, it seems strange to bury it at the end.  I would vote for re-arrangeable, but it sounds like this may be difficult.

I very much like the scrolling galleries and agree this would be cool on the home page.  One other thought is could we get a 1'% opacity arrow over the RHS of the gallery so it's obvious that it moves on mouseover?  Or, can it automatically start moving?  This link seems to show that it can be done with CMotion (http://www.dynamicdrive.com/forums/showthread.php?t=281'&highlight=start+scrolling).  Another arrow then could appear on the LHS once you scroll to the right.  Finally on scrolling galleries, there's some weird blank alt tag appearing on Firefox on Mac OS 1'.5.6 when you get to the end of the scroll.  Not sure if I've enabled something I shouldn't have.

SEO is awesome.  Thanks.  Google analytics is (as you say) annoying, but also awesome.  Keep up the good work.

Bob


----------



## Timlloydphoto

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey Sean,

You've obviously heard it lots but its true that LRB Portfolio really is great. I've been looking forward to having the new functions allowing us to use google analytics and have downloaded the latest release.....

I'm one of the few that would really prefer the About and Contact links to be at the end rather than the beginning. Of course this all boils down to personal taste and i'm sure others love having them at the front. 

Do i object to moving them to the end of  the menu.....absolutely not. 

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It would only work as an option by the looks of things. and it's a bit of work to do. More work than updating the User Guide the new extras and changes. 

As a side note, now that I've allowed gallery 1 to be the home page, that now means you can use an external link to go back to the main page, and then use an external link on the main page to go to a galleries page. Or even 2 pages of  6 galleries. For that matter, if you only entered folder names for the galleries in the main page instead of filenames, you could make up to 8 gallery pages, each with 6 internal galleries.


----------



## ajpl

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I would place About and Contacts after the galleries simply as these pages will *only* be looked at if they like your images and on a photography site, people will normally want to look at the photos first.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

And how will the position make a blind bit of difference there Jeremy?

Edit: 
Let me rephrase in a way that is more in keeping with my actual tone (gotta love the internet!):

can you point me to a usability study on the matter Jeremy?


----------



## pmu

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> And how will the position make a blind bit of difference there Jeremy?
> 
> Edit:
> Let me rephrase in a way that is more in keeping with my actual tone (gotta love the internet!):
> 
> can you point me to a usability study on the matter Jeremy?



At least most of us read from left to right --> we see first About, Contact... At least in my site, I see the contact first  I would like to people to see the galleries before contacting me, haha...


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

As a speed reader, how many words do I actually read? 

With a small number of words, I don't believe it matters. It does with more words though. 
Take your website for instance, the gallery links at the bottom of the main page are actually hard to read, they feel bunched up together. It's fine once we get into the gallery, but then the slices take time to load. Fine for broadband, but not for those on slower connections. 
I'm not saying this gallery is perfect. Just like with you, design choices are made. 
When the current User Guide is updated and the version I have here released, I'll go back to other designs I've been working on and use the codebase to create them.


----------



## ajpl

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

People read left to right. And are lazy!
Home | Content |Content |Content | About | Contact | Links is a very common order on websites as it makes sense. Most people want to go straight to content. A home page with content is also very common. Content can be most of the pages, quite a few I just skipped through were Home| Content |Content |Content |Content |Content essentially, some without the home even.


----------



## sparboom

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey there.

First i want to say thanks for this great way to make a portfolie.
But i live in denmark and we use funny letters like* æ å ø*. When i upload my website these letters show up all wrong like some signs. 
Someone have a solution for this. 
Let me say i and new in web things, so maybe this has nothing to do with the lightroom web modul..:roll:

thanks
- sparboom


----------



## trowans

*Switching Links*

Hi Sean,

I'd first like to say that I love what you've done with the template. I am a bit confused however. I've read in the manual that you can switch the links around. I've not been able to do this. I read in the forums that you're working on it, but the samples included in the manual show several instances where the menu names and links have been moved. Have those photographers written their own code to get what they've done? I don't need the home page link and would prefer to start with gallery 1 as the opening view. Is there any direction you could provide?

Thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Damn. I thought I edited that out.. 
I've a full rewrite on the Site Info UI section anyhow.. 

When I brought in the code to allow the galleries to be named to anything you like, it prevented the swapping from happening. Besides manually editing the menu on each page, or hand editing the lua filled menu.html page, there isn't a way. I suspect you've already done the former. 

What are you trying to move, and where?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sparboom, I changed the charset to help with that, can you point to an example of an online gallery with the problem for review?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sorry Jeremy, I don't buy it. 

I've looked at a lot of photographers websites, and it all varies.

Still, with all the whinging (!)...

Here's the problem you guys (and gals) can figure out. 

No one making the requests has considered the blank page and external links. 
So if I put in the toggle, the blank page also needs to move. so.......

Home About Contact Blank G1 G2 G3 etc.. Ext1 Ext1 is the current set and

Home G1 G2 G3 Ext1 Ext1 Blank  About Contact is the way after the toggle in my current code. 

Fight it out amongst yourselves and let me know the final order after the toggle. In the meantime, I'm falling into bed after a very long day.


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean, you have done a great job on this module.  The order of the menu is just fine.  You have dealt very well with the important details and given far more practical flexibility to LRB as a whole.  

I would suggest that you keep working on the things which interest you rather than get bogged down into having your LRB Portfolio become too muddled by such things.

Paul O'Mara


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Paul,
Once I made Gallery 1 available as the index, it put the galleries out of order, so it makes the need for a position swap necessary. The fine details are the issue now. 

Now that the biggie of individual image numbers per gallery is out of the way, the code base is a little more amenable to new skins as it were.


----------



## Tim Monzon

*Gallery Not Showing Up?*

Hey Sean, first off, just wanted to say thank you for dedicating your time and your knowledge to us and making this awesome plugin .

Now it seems that I'm having a problem with the photos in my gallery not showing up. I've tested it on Firefox, as well as IE, and in both browsers, my gallery photos don't show up. The avatar, logo icon, and BG all show up fine, but on IE I get nothing but red x's and nothing shows up at all on FF when I'm in a gallery.

I've tried disabling Cmotion, enabled right-clicking, increased and decreased the height of the photos in an effort to fix this issue, but nothing seems to affect this issue. I've looked in the html and .css files to see if there's something wrong in the coding, but my knowledge is limited, and as far as I can see, its all okay.

Here's the thing: when I export the files and check them out offline, they're working fine. It's when they go online that things seem to go wrong.

If you'd like, feel free to check out the page at www.timmonzon.com, and check out the page sources.

I'm really stumped. Anyone else know what the problem might be?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I suspect it may be that your server is windows based. Can you check this out?
I do have a workaround if so, but it'll have to wait for the new version (still time to sneak it in as it's behind the scenes as such.


----------



## Tim Monzon

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It turns out that yes, the problem was due to the fact that my server was windows based. I switched over to Linux this morning to fix another problem on my website, and indirectly solved this one too .

Guess I won't have to wait for the next version to come around. Thanks!

I did notice a bit of code in one of the files suggesting a windows workaround, but it said it wasn't implemented yet .


----------



## Krawambuli

*Problems with umlauts on a Windows system*

Hello,

I'm working with an registered copy of LRB Portfolio on a Windowys System. After procucing a short test portfolio, I find out, that LRB Portfolio show me mistakes with umlauts like "ä", 'ö", "ü" etc.

Please have a look here: http://www.krawambuli.de/schoenborn-test/

Someone told me, that this could be a problems of an wrong character set (utf-8). Any idea to fix this problem for all not english-spoken users like me?

Thank you in advance and best regards.

Krawambuli


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It uses UTF-16 actually. You must be using an old version. 
And the new version has an option for UTF-8, UTF-16 and ISO-whatever the numbers are-1


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Tim Monzon said:


> It turns out that yes, the problem was due to the fact that my server was windows based. I switched over to Linux this morning to fix another problem on my website, and indirectly solved this one too .
> 
> Guess I won't have to wait for the next version to come around. Thanks!
> 
> I did notice a bit of code in one of the files suggesting a windows workaround, but it said it wasn't implemented yet .




Windows servers won't reference anything in the bin folder. 
Guess what the name of the default image folder is in Lightroom?
Yep. It's bin.


----------



## Krawambuli

*Umlaut problems*



Sean McCormack said:


> It uses UTF-16 actually. You must be using an old version.
> And the new version has an option for UTF-8, UTF-16 and ISO-whatever the numbers are-1



Hello Sean,

I bought my version LRB 2.' two weeks ago on your website and made the download from your website - is there reallay a newer version available?

Best regards.

Krawambuli


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

open the file head.html. 
The charset is there. 
FWIW, I can see the umlats fine in Safari. see jpg.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

updated to 2.1

http://lightroom-blog.com/2''9/'3/yau-yet-another-update-lrb-portfolio-up.html


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks for the update Sean.  The menu header columns are a great addition. 

Thanks,

Paul O'Mara


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey Paul,
No worries. 
Needed nicing up..


----------



## abramelin

*Updating*

Hi there, apologies if this is a very stoopid queston but I have looked in the pdf manual and in lightroom and cannot find the answer. Basically, I have bought the LRB Portfolio but I cannot find anywhere how to update it to the current version. I am using Lightroom 2 on a mac. Please can someone help? Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

From your original download link. Same link is always the current  version.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Ugh.  2.1 just lost all my settings!!  I had successfully updated my site, but on returning to the catalog it's back to default.  Any way to get these back?

Did I mention "Ugh!"?


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

This occurred after an error where I got a whole screen of text on the RHS if the Web module window, then some text about "trying to access a nil value" or something like that.  I do think this is a LRB issue.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean:

Sorry for the many posts....  a few other things that seem to be cropping up using 2.1:

- the About and Contact positioning seems to be moving around.  They start at the right, then move back to the left and back to the right depending on what page you're on.  After some experimentation, it's just on Contact.  Something's wrong with that page.
- I have contact form disabled, but it still shows up
- Something's wrong with the way text sizes update while in Lightroom -  if you change them, they don't always reflect until you click around to different galleries
- Same with image size - doesn't seem to refresh well and can look different (bottom of bg area missing, too large, etc.) on different galleries.  This seems to resolve itself also by repeated clicking on different galleries and changing values.
- Some of my google analytics tag is showing up on the bottom of all my pages

Could I have a corrupted 2.1?  Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The menu code is taken from one file Bob, it can only be the same on every page. It's possibly a caching issue, which means live_update is doing something funny.
I've only changed the UI code, all the underlying code should be identical to 2.', so all refreshes except for the swap code should be identical. 
Remember that the height and width are tied, so moving one might not change anything as it's constrained to the other. For example, the default is 5''X333, a 3:2 ratio(that of a normal DSLR). If I make the 5'' into 6'', nothing will happen until I make the 333 bigger (to get 6'' wide, the height would need to go to 4'' in fact, to match the 3:2 ratio). 

I'm using that exact version here and the code pages are fine, the swapping is working fine, etc.. 
If in doubt do try another download.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Bob, 
If in doubt, toggle the Add Copyright Watermark checkbox to force a refresh. 
Can you post a screen shot?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

And a final note, to save settings, you need to make a preset, Bob. 
I'll make a note of that in the next version of the User Guide.


----------



## marting

*Fantastic LRB2.1 + a shameless plug for my London hire studio*

Hi Sean,

Just a quick note to say thanks for all the hard work, this just keeps getting better all the time!
I have just put a sort of non gallery based website up using 2.1 with a few amendments I'm really happy with the LRB2.1 engine for this (slightly) different use.
the studio's new website is at: http://www.thepubstudio.co.uk 
Thanks again,

Martin Gardner


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Artesiano

*lrbport21 error*

Hi Sean 

after istallzione of lrbport21, the following error Scripts: 
  JIT Debugging 

There was an exception "Runtime Error" in Script. 
However, it is no debugger can debug this exception. 
Unable to JIT debug monitor. 

This error happens because no so. 
You can help me? 

Hello


Artesiano


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I replied on the blog.

I'm not like an online forum batch post.. one location is enough, and one post on that location also.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean:

I think it may have mostly been a weird caching issue (except for the losing the data in my preset - which I had created a while ago...).

Anyway, a screenshot of the google analytics tag weirdness it attached...  you can see why it's doing this by looking at the source code (also attached).  Seems like the tag code is getting scrambled in the process of page creation.  I have ensured there's no extra code in the box and re-pasted it a bunch of times...  Is it possible that at some point I pasted the tag into the center of the text, but now it's stuck in there out of the boundaries of the text entry box??


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean:

One more thing...  any interest / capability to automatically start scrolling when a gallery loads?  I think this would be especially useful if you use Gallery 1 as the home page.

Thanks again.

Bob


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

In your screen cap there is a doubling of code at the end. This is not in the release version of the foot.html file.

Somehow a few lines have been cut and pasted there.

Here is the exact code that should be in the file foot.html inside the LRB Portfolio package



		Code:
	

<div id="copyr"><p onclick="clickTarget (this, 'nonCSS.copyrighted');" id="nonCSS.copyrighted" class="textColor">$model.nonCSS.copyrighted</p></div>
<% if model.nonCSS.useAnalytics then %><script type="text/javascript">
	
				var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "[url]https://ssl."[/url] : "[url]http://www."[/url]);
				document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + gaJsHost + "google-analytics.com/ga.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));
		
</script>
<script type="text/javascript">
		try {
			var pageTracker = _gat._getTracker("$model.nonCSS.Analytics");
			pageTracker._trackPageview();
		} catch(err) {}
</script> <% else %><% end %>
</body>
</html>


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I don't think there's an option in the script for that Bob..


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean:

Seems like it has been done (but not without difficulty) - see the following post:

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/forums/showpost.php?p=91198&postcount=4

Bob


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Fire away then Bob!

My JS is very basic.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sheesh. I am a sucker.

Auto Scroll checkbox added to Development version. Speed is 1 rather than 2, which is too fast IMHO. 

Only possible because the JS code is an addition BTW, not any other magical reason. 
Bear in mind the post you've linked to is to keep scrolling when the mouse has been removed. Do you want this as a checkbox also?

Update: added the checkbox and a text area for the End of Gallery Message.


----------



## LindseyParker

*Contact page screen shot*


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Linsday,
First up, in the Menu Font-Variant section, it says small. This is not a correct option. It's either small-caps or normal. 
I also can't see the Contact Page section, so make sure it doesn't have the it isn't typed in in Caps there. 
Small caps ignores the current case and captialises anyway.


----------



## vistaphotos

*how to get 2.1 as upgrade*

I just got 2.' earlier this month... I forgot, how do I go back and get and upgraded version? Or do I really need to if mine if working fine at the moment?
I believe I'm able to upgrade for nothing right?

Jeff
www.vistaphotography.com


----------



## Bruce J

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You don't want 2.1, you want to upgrade to 2.3.  If you select 'Check for updates' on the Help menu, you should be able to download 2.3 at no cost.  It's by far the best version of LR 2.  Good luck,


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Bruce, he's referring to my plugin, not to Lightroom itself.

Jeff, the link you used to download with serves as the update link also.


----------



## LindseyParker

*site not right in Firefox...*

Hi Sean, Lindsey again. My site looks good when I preview it in Lightroom, but once I get it online there are foreign characters added to certain words. This only happens when I view the site in Firefox though. It looks fine in Safari. I have tested it on many different computers too (PC and Mac). Can this be fixed?

The example below shows the word Barrel with extra characters.

Thanks, Lindsey


----------



## GMAN

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

I just lost my harddrive including all email where I kept the links etc to 2 things I've purchased from you: the LRB 2 grad filters and the LRB Portfolio.  I cannot find a way off of your purchase page to enter my email address to get back links.

My email address that I purchased under is: [email protected]

Are you able to reset me or resend the links?

thanks in advance.

glenn


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Glenn,
I wish I knew a way to automate it. 
I see Tim Armes has, but he's in Dubai currently!
I'll look it up shortly.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Lindsay, it's most likely a function of the Charset, try UTF-8 or 16 maybe?


----------



## action_74

*Galleries Not Loading*

I have read through the manual, but for some reason, I can only get Gallery 1 to load for the home page. Every other gallery says I dont have enough images. However, I have checked the images in the collections and it matches what I have typed into the image number box for the gallery.

Also, I have been getting some weird code pages coming up. When I click within LRB, it brings up a window of code rather than the images that are supposed to be there. I dont know if I accidently screwed something up or what, but is there a way to get back to the original setup? Help me please.

Thanks.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You need a master collection with all the images in it. 

The warning about the code is both in the manual and the gallery itself. It's the Google Analytics code


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



			
				Sean McCormack;4'''8 said:
			
		

> In your screen cap there is a doubling of code at the end. This is not in the release version of the foot.html file.
> 
> Somehow a few lines have been cut and pasted there.



Sean:

I figured out the Analytics Code issue - in my haste I had copied the entire GA code (vs. just the ID).  Of course, this is spelled out in the manual... 

Secondly, I do like the idea the scroll stopping somehow - seems like it should be backwards of how you describe...  scrolls automatically unless the mouse is on in which case it stops.

I'm happy to beta this for you a bit if you're interested.

Thanks again.

Bob


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Not being a JS wiz, I'll take the breaks where they come. In this case, your code link. As this was literally 8 lines of code and then the sixth gallery link fix moving 4 letters of code, I'll be pushing this out shortly. New Mac Pro just arrived to replace this ailing iMac, so I'll be busy migrating over, with a shoot tomorrow (not to mention sound work!). I suspect it'll be Sunday at the earliest.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Congrats on the new mac pro.  I just added 1'GB of ram to my old (circa 2''6) Mac Pro and it's humming along nicely.  Thanks again for your continued focus and development on this great gallery.


----------



## MikeG1

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Not sure where to put this but....
Firstly, Sean thanks for the gallery...love it.
However, for some reason, the menu bar disappears on my gallery pages....it's there on 'About' and 'contact' pages....any idea what I could have done wrong?

www.mickspix.co.uk (experimental only)

thanks

Mike


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Mike,
I've replied to the very similar PM on this.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## LindseyParker

*Scrolling*

That previous scrolling idea is great! Users of my site are a bit confused at first since they do not know they need to hold the mouse over the right side of the image to enable scrolling. I would love to see an automatic scrolling feature so when the site first opens the gallery begins scrolling right away without user interaction.

  MY site is now working perfectly and I am extremely happy with all that lrb portfolio has done for me. Thank you so much.

lindseyparkerphoto.com


----------



## stlbob

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean, I am receiving an error message when I open my web site in IE 8.

Here is the error message --
Webpage error details

User Agent: Mozilla/4.' (compatible; MSIE 8.'; Windows NT 6.'; Trident/4.'; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.'.5'727; Media Center PC 5.'; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; Tablet PC 2.'; .NET CLR 3.5.3'729; .NET CLR 3.'.3'618)
Timestamp: Sun, 5 Apr 2''9 14:15:58 UTC


Message: Object required
Line: 137
Char: 1
Code: '
URI: http://bobrickertphotography.com/resources/js/motiongallery.js


Message: Object required
Line: 169
Char: 1
Code: '
URI: http://bobrickertphotography.com/resources/js/motiongallery.js


Message: Object required
Line: 169
Char: 1
Code: '
URI: http://bobrickertphotography.com/resources/js/motiongallery.js

I did try the motion feature in the new template and I opted not to use it.  Could this be causing the error?  Otherwise my web site looks good!

Here is my web site -- www.bobrickertphotography.com

Thanks again for your work on this template.

Bob


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

motiongallery.js is the script that runs the scrolling option. 

Here's what the script developer has to say about IE 8.. 

"IE 8 is only a Beta. There will likely be some adjustments to be made once an official release is out. But they could easily be different than what would be required for the Beta."

As the script hasn't yet been updated for the release version of IE8, there's little I can do.


----------



## Steve M

*Just in time debugger under LRB portfolio*

I bought, downloaded and followed the instructions for installation. And LRB 21 shows up in my webgalleries, but every time I  try to use it, a "Microsoft Just in time" debugger pops up and wants me to debug code. All of the other galleries work fine, and LRB looks like it is going to work, but it won't let me get past the debug window. 

I've uninstalled and reinstalled LRB several times. Opened and closed Lightroom, rebooted my PC several times. I'm running Windows XP

Help!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

DId you look at Lightroom-blog.com where there is a solution to this? 
http://lightroom-blog.com/2''9/'3/just-in-time-debugger.html


----------



## Steve M

*Just in time debugger under LRB portfolio*

Thanks so much Sean, I didn't look there. It worked perfectly!


----------



## hashmark

*Bought Lrb Portfolio But Missing Files*

The user manual says:
Copy the LRB Portfolio.lrwebengine folder into the Web Galleries folder.

I do not have Portfolio.lrwebengine folder in the download that I bought.  What am I missing?

Thanxs

-Mike


----------



## stlbob

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

Just wanted you to know, I have not had any major problems with the template.

Unfortunately on these kinds of boards you hear a lot of problems.

Keep up the good work!

Bob


----------



## Luuk

*Google Analytics code shows on page*

Dear Sean,

I've upgraded to LRB Portfolio 2.1. After that I'm not seem to get rid of the google code wich is showing on my pages,
Do you know a solution?
check my pages at www.luukgeertsen.nl

Thanks a lot,

Luuk


----------



## spexat

*Ie Problem*

Hello Friends!

I have problem with my LRB gallery

everything works fine in firefox and safari but no in explorer

please can anyone help me?

Best wishes
spexat


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



hashmark said:


> The user manual says:
> Copy the LRB Portfolio.lrwebengine folder into the Web Galleries folder.
> 
> I do not have Portfolio.lrwebengine folder in the download that I bought.  What am I missing?
> 
> Thanxs
> 
> -Mike




Did you unzip the download?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Luuk said:


> Dear Sean,
> 
> I've upgraded to LRB Portfolio 2.1. After that I'm not seem to get rid of the google code wich is showing on my pages,
> Do you know a solution?
> check my pages at www.luukgeertsen.nl
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Luuk



I've answered this already privately.. 
For those seeing this, you've pasted the entire Google code, not the ID.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



			
				spexat;412'4 said:
			
		

> Hello Friends!
> 
> I have problem with my LRB gallery
> 
> everything works fine in firefox and safari but no in explorer
> 
> please can anyone help me?
> 
> Best wishes
> spexat




Which version of IE? there are 3 currently in general use.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



stlbob said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> Just wanted you to know, I have not had any major problems with the template.
> 
> Unfortunately on these kinds of boards you hear a lot of problems.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Bob



Thanks Bob,
I'm currently trying to find my AWOL XP disc to install IE8 somewhere for preview.. 
Here's some advice for IE users... get Firefox (ahem)


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

REDACTED


----------



## spexat

*verson 6.0*



Sean McCormack said:


> Which version of IE? there are 3 currently in general use.



Not work in 6.' and 7.'  so what can i do?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Any other IE users seeing this?

Also can you post a link so that other users can see the site and report back?


----------



## spexat

*link to the site as don't work in IE just the menu*



Sean McCormack said:


> Any other IE users seeing this?
> 
> Also can you post a link so that other users can see the site and report back?


Sean, first I do not understand why you could not help me over mail
and secondly, I do not understand why I should buy a script that does not work as it should and I do not get the support I need?


Here is a test page that does not work with IE it is only the menu that does not work with IE
I tested with IE 8 and it works fine there as it does on firefox and safari

It is IE 6 that can not cope and I want the menu to work in IE 7 and IE6 all.


test link :http://hawtafotograf.se/111/index.html

Thanks in advance


/Spexat


----------



## Kiwigeoff

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Nice images Spexat.

Sean I saw on this posters linked site galleries that it has your copyright at the bottom.
Is this a user error in not altering that or would it make more sense to have that reflect what it is, copyright of the webpage design not as it implies now , the photos


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



spexat said:


> Sean, first I do not understand why you could not help me over mail
> and secondly, I do not understand why I should buy a script that does not work as it should and I do not get the support I need?



I can't speak for Sean, but I would say that I've known Sean for a long time now, and he wouldn't be selling a gallery that plain 'doesn't work'.  You may well have found a bug, but they exist in every kind of software, and they are most easily fixed in a forum environment where a number of different combinations of software and hardware can feed back, whereas email is a very limited environment.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Kiwigeoff said:


> Sean I saw on this posters linked site galleries that it has your copyright at the bottom.



Wordpress themes have the theme designer's copyright on them...


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I wonder if people genuinely think that for €1', that I spend every waking second online waiting to resolve issues they may have. €1' would barely buy 1' mins on most support helplines, let alone a product. Perhaps I severely underpriced this. 

Geoff, the copyright is there from the base setup of the gallery. I have it in to show users how to get the copyright symbol visible more than anything else. 

Victoria, do you have IE under bootcamp? As I've just switched to a new machine, I've not installed XP under bootcamp, because my XP disc is AWOL currently (I've been digging through piles of discs to find it). So I've no way to look at the gallery in IE. 
It's fine in all my other browsers. I suspect if there were IE issues, all the users would be complaining.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

However you priced it Sean, there would ALWAYS be people who expect more.  Look at LR.... look at PS!

I've got a Parallels Windows version knocking around for XP and Windows 7 beta, and a load of Windows XP machines down in the studio.  I've just logged into a studio machine which still has IE6 on it (I borrow it for testing my own websites, so I haven't updated to IE7!) and the menu's working just fine.  

All pages are throwing a javascript error on line 138 or 17' object 1, but are running as expecting, and your sample galleries throw the same.  There are some issues on IE6, but I've had problems with my own websites as IE6 is pretty old news now, so I wouldn't think too much of that.  

Going to a gallery (1, 2 or 3) on Hawta's site loses the menu, whereas your sample gallery menu stays ok, so something may be adrift there.

In the meantime Sean, do you need an XP disc?  I can put an ISO on my FTP if that'd help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



spexat said:


> It is IE 6 that can not cope and I want the menu to work in IE 7 and IE6 all.



Spexat, can you explain a little more about the problems you're seeing?  I'm trying to reproduce them here, but I'm working in the dark at the moment.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hmm. The menu is called from one file and is the same for all pages. 

Thanks Victoria. 

Re XP? the code is with the disc, so an ISO wouldn't do.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I was being thrown by the Menu, when the menu is in fact fine and not the issue. 

Thanks Victoria, you've helped point me in the right direction.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Doh!  You really need to keep a list of serials Sean....!

The menu showing just fine on Mac Firefox, and on Windows Firefox too.  It's clipping the menu and copyright off on IE6, showing a lighter grey than the others.  I'll drop you the screenshots.


----------



## Brad Snyder

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean, I've had a look as well, and here's what  I'm seeing.

Spexat's site seems fine in all the browsers I have on my personal machine, IE8, Safari 4beta, Opera 9.64.  Actually IE8 is throwing off that script error at line 137 (note the difference)

I found a machine with IE6, and that's where the main problem is. Even there, all the preliminary pages display fine. However, the Gallery 1-4 pages, are vertically truncated just below the built-in horizontal scroll slider. The top half of the gallery is fine, all the way down thru the scroll slider, and then there's just nothing below it. The window ends there, and IE6's vertical scroll slider won't go any lower.  An examination of the source shows the Sean McC copyright string is still there, but it and the whole bottom of the page are not displayed. Additionally, the script error is showing up as line 138.

I don't have any machines running IE7, so I can't check there.

If can link to any other sample galleries, I can take a peek at them as well.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The script error is for Googles IE8 code. Maybe I should just ditch it and write CSS workarounds instead (when I get windows running!).

I've posted what I think is a fixed gallery version to Hawta and will push it out to the general public when I get feedback.


----------



## spexat

*IE 6 and IE 7*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Doh!  You really need to keep a list of serials Sean....!
> 
> The menu showing just fine on Mac Firefox, and on Windows Firefox too.  It's clipping the menu and copyright off on IE6, showing a lighter grey than the others.  I'll drop you the screenshots.





Yah Victoria, that't what the problem is!

I hope sean or someone else can fix the problem,
becuase i wan't my website work good in all of the softwares like, firefox, opera, IE 6, 7, and safari..

The problem is just IE 6 and IE 7


See u later


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

have you checked that 2nd version I sent?


Alternatively open the exported gallery.html file and delete the tag </nobr> in each one (only for the non CMotion galleries folks!). NOT inside the plugin.


----------



## calvillo

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean & Gang

Love LRB 2.1, really happy with my site, but...!  If I uncheck the Home Page Text box the site home page looks the way I want with a photo centered etc., BUT the site and page title which Google keys on appear to be invisible to not only those viewing the site (which is want I want), but also to the Google search engine (which isn't good).  

If I show the site title I do much better with Google, my listing showing up in the first page or few pages depending on the search term.  Unfortunately, the Site Title text detracts from the look of the site.  Am I doing something wrong, or missing a feature that allows Google to see the site title, but it be invisible to the site's viewers?


----------



## Tim Monzon

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

@Calvillo have you tried using the words in the SEO (search engine optimization) field? That could be a good way to get the results you want without having to write anything in the title field.


----------



## calvillo

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Tim

Yeah, I used the keywords area, but not the description box which apparently isn't too important to Google, see the following from Search Engine Watch:

"Will this happen? Not with every search engine. For example, Google ignores the meta description tag and instead will automatically generate its own description for this page. Others may support it partially. For instance, let's see again how this page is listed in Teoma:..."

http://searchenginewatch.com/2167931

When I was getting a good search result, the Google listing was matching the search terms/phrase with words in the site title, which is what Google is  said to key on.  I'd make the site title the same color as the background so it would become invisible, but that messes up the "Contact" page because the contact info becomes invisible also, and the photo would remain off-center.

If I make the page "pretty" and hide the site title, Google only sees "JUAN CALVILLO PHOTOGRAPHY" and the link titles; "Home", "About Juan", "Contact", etc. which is what appears next to my listing and doesn't match keywords anyone would use in a search except for "photography".  

I'm no expert, but from what I've seen, having the keywords in the site title gets a good search result on Google.  If the site title text color could be controlled separately from the rest of the text, and "placed" so it didn't interfere with the centering of the photo, you could get a good search result and a good looking page.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Juan, the Page Title shows in the Menu Bar with both versions. This text is important for SEO, but like I've said, it's there whether or not you include text on the home page.

The Site Title is only a piece of text and relevant in the sense that Google reads H1 text as being important. In this case it's not the actual site title, the Page Title performs this function. In the original HTML Gallery, Site Title writes on both the menu bar and the page. There was a terrible disconnect here as people might not want them the same, which is why I introduced the Page Title text, specifically for having different text in the Menu Bar.
So don't put "Juan Calvillo Photography" there, put "Commerical Photographer Altlanta, Advertising Photographer Atlanta, Juan Calvillo Photography?" People will most likely be searching for a photographer type, not a person, so these help rank you higher with those search terms. Of course, put your home location there. I only put Atlanta there because I'm reading Zack Arias!



More SEO: The names you give the galleries are important, so instead of People, use Lifestyle, Commercial etc. Also give the HTML urls matching names so Commerical goes to commercial.html


----------



## calvillo

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean

So when you hide the site & page titles to viewers of the website, they're still visible to Google?  

I ask because when I hide the site & page titles, my Google listing in a search doesn't show the keywords in the titles but instead shows what's visible on the page and I'm way down in the search.  When I show the titles, the Google listing highlights the keywords in the titles that match the search terms used, and not the "About", "Contact", stuff that shows when I don't show the title.  

Also, my name is in the site & page titles, but so are the relevant keywords including; advertising, commercial, photographer, photographers, photography, Portland, Oregon, product, still life, People (instead of lifestyle), architecture, etc.  The keywords used haven't changed, simply hiding or showing them on the page, yet I get completely different search results.

Not trying to be a pain, just telling you what I've seen.

Juan


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The page title doesn't get hidden, it's there in the menu bar of your browser. 

The Site Title is a piece of headline text. I could've called it Home Page Headline or Ice Cream Text, it's literally just some H1 headline text. It has no relation to the Page Title, or to SEO directly, except that it appears inside a H1 tag. Any H1 tag will be given priority over body text. 

Having text on the index page will obviously influence Google. It will read this text and associate it with your page. If there's no body text, it won't make the association.

http://pa.photoshelter.com/mkt/seo-kit-for-photographers


----------



## calvillo

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

We're pretty much on the same page.  

If it was possible to control the color of only the Site Title text allowing you to make it the same color as the background, Google would read it in the H1 Tag, but it wouldn't be visible on the page.  I think it would help search results.  If you could do this and still center the photograph that would be optimum.

That said, LRB is sweet, and once I get the SEO situation together I'll be very pleased with my site.  Thanks Sean!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It's worth getting it right.

Using hidden text is considered gaming the system and if you get caught, they will drop you down the ranking. It's really not worth it. 

Instead, maybe edit the exported gallery and add keywords to the Alt tag of the image on the main page.


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Can the Alt tag be accessed in LR or does that need to be edited from the uploaded host?

Paul O'Mara


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Both the alt and title tags are used and contain the Title, which is in the Image Info section.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

2.11 update now available


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean, I've got it.  Thanks too for the update, I have stored the link for future use.

Paul O'Mara


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,  since I did not have any body copy, body and body text colors are both white. While messing with some body color combos the text showed (the copyright, I wondered where that was).  Along with that a line of the analytics also shows.  For the time I have elected to just use the same body and text colors, which I assume will not be confused with "gaming" the system since it's their code, but I thought you would want to know.

Paul O'Mara


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You've pasted the whole code, not the Google ID into the Google ID box.


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Perhaps I'm confused?  Do I only need the id and not the entire string?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

From version 2.1 yes. It's in the User Guide, and the notation in the panel has also changed. In 2.' it said Paste Google Code, it now says Google Analytics ID.


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm a photographer, we don't read directions very well.  Thanks for the info and the latest version of LRB.

Paul


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You're not the only person to do this Paul, I've had a few mail and PM's about it.


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You should get an award for product support.  You must never sleep.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## DonRicklin

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Paul O said:


> You should get an award for product support.  You must never sleep.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Sean doesn't, it seems! :cheesy:

Don


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Not as much as I'd like that's for sure. 

Between working nights and having a young son, there's not a lot of sleep time. 
I'm learning to nap instead. It'll be worse when we have the second kid we're planning, I'm sure!


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean:

Again, thanks for your quick work in getting 2.1.1 to us.  I very much like the auto-scroll implementation.

Couple of things:
1) The auto-scroll does not seem to work on Firefox for Mac - Safari looks great
2) Once you get to the end or mouse back to the beginning of the gallery, the ALT tag pops up and the motion gets stuck.  It seems like it would be great to have some ability to re-start the scroll or go back the other way once you're at the end.
3) There's no ability to edit the "Beginning of Gallery" ALT tag like there is the "End of gallery" one.

Thanks for your efforts.

Bob
http://www.woodstonephotography.com


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



			
				Wood Stone Photography;42'27 said:
			
		

> 1) The auto-scroll does not seem to work on Firefox for Mac - Safari looks great



Working here, do you have Javascript turned off in Firefox?





			
				Wood Stone Photography;42'27 said:
			
		

> 2) Once you get to the end or mouse back to the beginning of the gallery, the ALT tag pops up and the motion gets stuck.  It seems like it would be great to have some ability to re-start the scroll or go back the other way once you're at the end.



Again it's working here, just mouse over to the other side




			
				Wood Stone Photography;42'27 said:
			
		

> 3) There's no ability to edit the "Beginning of Gallery" ALT tag like there is the "End of gallery" one.



It's the same tag. Besides, it you start from the centre, then either side is the end.


----------



## sheytan06

*Je ne comprends pas tout*

Sorry i'm french and i don't speack english

Bonjour, 

Je ne comprends pas pour creer plusieurs gallery, mes photos se melangent.

Auriez vous la possibilité de m'expliquer plus en detail la creation des galleries, 

Je regarde la notice mais je bloque quelque part

merci de votre attention et desolé d'etre un peu nul

cordialement


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Salut, 
Mon français est terrible, laissez-nous voir si Google est meilleure. 

Vous devez vous assurer que les images sont dans le bon ordre dans le filmstrip pour eux d'être dans le bon ordre dans les galeries.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*Scrolling and feature idea*

Sean - thanks for your earlier post on scrolling. Firefox seems to work now (obviously something on my end) and the mouseover-to-restart-scrolling is a bit clunky but workable. 

A random feature idea... Could you build an option to detect mobile / smartphone browsers and redirect to a smaller format page with, say, a photo and contact links?  I don't think I could make it work outside the tool, but it would be nicer to manage together. 

Thanks. 

Bob
www.woodstonephotography.com


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I know there is CSS to make a gallery appear a certain way on the iPhone, but using a brower like Opera Mini will resize the pages anyhow.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I was thinking more of a redirect to a specific site formatted for a smaller (phone) browser size.  Since the gallery is flash, it won't appear (at least in Safari on the iPhone) unless it's different code.  And, depending on the size of the page, a small render is really lame or requires a lot of scrolling around.

Here's a discussion around what I'm talking about...  http://techpatterns.com/downloads/php_browser_detection.php

My DIY approach would be to upload my site to a sub-directory and have the main directory's index.html have the script to either send to the main site or to a smaller (static?) mobile site.  It would be cool if this was part of LRB natively.

Bob
http://www.woodstonephotography.com


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

For a €1' gallery, I think what you're asking is beyond what I'm willing to provide in terms of the time involved vs the return. Stuff like this would have to be a dedicated addon, which I don't think a lot of people (like everyone with the gallery) would want. 

FWIW, the gallery isn't flash.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Like I said, just a suggestion...  I do appreciate the direct response about where you'd draw the line.

My apologies on the flash - it actually does even scroll on my iPhone.  I think I was thinking about my other galleries (SimpleViewer).

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

Firstly LRB is a great look website/gallery. Many Thanks!

I found one little bug - LRB's Character Set doesn't output the requested charset.

Dreamweaver chokes on "charset=UTF-16". When I change the "Character Set" in Lightroom to UTF-8 or ISO-8859-1 and export the gallery, "charset=UTF-16" is still in the code.

If I try to edit the gallery in Dreamweaver it kills the code and the browser preview will just show the code.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hmm it definitely worked for me.. 

Here's a question (because I'm already on 2.12), is there a file called " head.html" as well as "head.html" (Notice the space at the start?)?. Delete the one with the space at the start.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks for the quick response!

2.12? When did you sneak 2.12 in, as I just purchased 2.11 last week on the 26th?

Hmm...I just tried downloading it twice and still get only 2.11. 

Guess I'm using up my download quota?

Anyway I deleted " head.html" in the .lrwebengine file and the Export still produces "charset=UTF-16" That's after I quit and restarted LR. Also did the reverse, deleted "head.html", but get an endless loading in LR.

Where can I pickup 2.12?

Thanks Man!

John


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Update....fixed the problem in LRB 2.11

I kept both head files but edited the "head.html" (no space in front) file.

I replaced "charset=UTF-16" with "charset=UTF-8" and Dreamweaver doesn't choke any longer.

Thanks!

John


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Er.. the " head.html" file shouldn't be there. It got created by accident. Using the proper head.html file should work.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I didn't sneak it in.. I'm still working on it. It's got 2 fixes: that file is deleted and an issue where Firefox puts borders around the images in the menu when used, is fixed.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

OK Thanks...

I deleted the " head.html" file and on export still couldn't produce a page with "charset=UTF-8". 

Yep I restarted LR.

As mentioned what worked for me was to replace "charset=UTF-16" with "charset=UTF-8" in the "head.html" file and Dreamweaver doesn't choke any longer.

Best,

John


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Ah.. I see where it's not writing correctly. 
Fixed for the next version.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Cool Thanks for the upcoming fix...glad to help you find a bug!

Quick question! Any way to save a web template or settings of the website built with LRB as I'll probably have more than one design.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yep, same as any other web gallery, save a template. 
Mind you this is the 3rd time this has come up in 24 hours.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Oh...crud! I feel like a doofus.

Totally forgot about "saving a template". 

I got caught-up with the code, that I forgot the simple stuff!

Maybe update the manual with "How to save a template" for us doofuses.


----------



## Presence

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just wanted to post a positive reference for this plugin.  I'd been looking to redesign my website for awhile now but nothing quite fit the bill until I found this plugin.  I watched the movie on Sean's website and downloaded the software this morning.  I already had the images selected but it only took about an hour and the site was up and running!  I just have to add text now 

Some (very) minor quibbles/suggestions:
1. I'd like to see a clearer explanation of how to size images.  I wanted mine as big as possible.  It's probably me but the pdf manual suggests that 5''px is the largest size.  It's not but that's the impression I got.
2. LR has triangular arrows that can hide/unhide the various panels.  It would be nice to see this implemented in LRB.
3. Everybody's doing blogs these days but the hard part is matching the design of wordpress/blogger templates to one's website.  I haven't thought this one through but it would be nice if I could 'pull'?? my most recent photo (and text) from flickr/smugmug and post it in a 'photo-a-day'-kinda blog/gallery.

P.S. @ Sean, I'm presence from the Irish site, f32.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Presence,

1. Can you point out roughly where this is in the manual this confusion arises for updating? 5''px is just the default. You do start to get problems when you get very large, especially when you use Cmotion, which starts working after the images have loaded. 
2. Em.. You can open and close any panel by clicking on it. This has nothing to do with the gallery, it's just normal LR operation.
3. Not possible via Lightroom's Web SDK. I'm not even sure there's a way to mix the flickr/smugmug API's into web.

Ps.. I knew it was you anyhow, even when the payment received not came in from the digital delivery service.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*2.12*

Version 2.12 is now available. 

Current users can get this bugfix release through their download link.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Presence said:


> ....
> 3. Everybody's doing blogs these days but the hard part is matching the design of wordpress/blogger templates to one's website.  I haven't thought this one through but it would be nice if I could 'pull'?? my most recent photo (and text) from flickr/smugmug and post it in a 'photo-a-day'-kinda blog/gallery....



If you know some html, css and php you can modify a WordPress theme to look like the gallery more or less. WordPress does have widget that can pull images from flickr.

> Version 2.12 is now available. 

Thanks Man!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It could indeed be done by using one of the html pages. 
Potentially it would be possible to write a template file from the settings in the gallery, thereby generating a template file.
From my point of view, this would entail a lot of going through templates and basic hard work to get going. And as I've loads on, it would be long finger stuff. 

When I created http://lrbportfolio.com, I had the layout designer knock up logos and banners for Lightroom Blog at the same time, with the same look. I still haven't had a chance to convert it to a blogger template yet.


----------



## Paul O

*HTML not re-loading*

I've made some changes to my site title and description and such but it is not changing when I view the page source on the web.  I just upgraded to 2.12.  Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Paul O'Mara


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Maybe the export to the web didn't take? Did you update the web server via Lightroom or use an FTP app?

Did you view the newly built gallery locally on your computer? 

Another idea is the browser's cache could be in need of a refreshed...Firefox especially likes to hold on to cached pages.


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Well it certainly is possible that it didn't take, but I uploaded 3 times.  I refreshed and then as suggested I cleared the cache.  All of the other changes I made showed (color changes and new ordering of images) but for some reason the site title and description has remained unchanged.  

I have made changes in the past and it worked just like advertised but this time not so.  I replaced v 2.11 with 2.12 yesterday so if perchance it is a bit of a bug at least it can be looked at.  I will attempt to upload again.

I upload direct from LR and it has never been an issue.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Oh... you didn't mention you made other changes that worked. Hmm...got to hand this off to Sean!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm in work and not near the source code to check right now.

Site title and description are on the index.html page, so if it previews in Lightroom, it should upload.

Can you give me a link?


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

Paul O'mara here.  I made changes to those boxes, site title and description and it still shows the previous data on my site.  It's as if it does not see it.  LR/LBR accepts the changes but does not change it when I upload.  

Don't sweat it, I've got time.  The changes I made are not critical.  Hope all is well with you.

Paul


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Paul, I've just compared both 2.12 and 2.11 index files and they are identical bar a change in the way the header file is called. I've basically matched it to the newer way of calling in all the files. 
In other words, for Site Title and description, nothing has changed. I'm at a loss as to why it's not updating. Perhaps try exporting the gallery and then uploading with an FTP program where you can view the upload progress to make sure the files are being overwritten.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Make sure that Home Page Text is ticked.


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

The Home Page was not ticked, thanks.  Now here's my rub.  I want that info to show in the HTML but I do not want to see it on index page.  As it is now, there is a previous version of that data when I view the source (with the HP text unticked).  The only option I can see is to upload the ticked version then upload an unticked version.  

When I view page sources on other sites I do not see the site title and description visible on homepages.  Am I wading into deep water?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Update on metadata.  I uploaded with ticked and then without.  I think that may have done it.  Thanks.  Paul


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The tickbox actually chooses between 2 different sets of code.


----------



## Paul O

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean, I guess I just assumed...

P


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I assume you're looking for it for SEO purposes. It might be possible to write a third set of code to hide the text block.. I've seen it done and have used something similar on http://lrbportfolio.com for the image rollovers.


----------



## dede26

*LRB Portfolio Trial?*

WOW the pages which I've seen made by this software are awesome, I was looking for something like this a while.

I'm new at this site an I was wondering is it any LRB trail version to try this software?
And is it any chance to find any Video Help for LRB how to build a web page from the beginning to the end? Something like at Matt Kloskowski Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Killer Tips web site where he shows step by step how to use lightroom tools and tricks? If not maybe this is a good idea to do such a Video Help.

Kind regards
Radek


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Video here: http://lrbportfolio.com/lrbportfolio21.mov
User Guide here: http://lrbportfolio.com/lrbportfolio.pdf

There's no demo version... but for money it's a steal.... don't tell Sean!


----------



## dede26

*Lrb*

Thank you JonnyV, now definitely I’ll buy LRB. Thank you again.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

Any way to rename the index.html page on output? I'm not using the LRB's index.html page but Lightroom's FTP upload writes over my original index.html file built with Dreamweaver. 

Also sometimes if I upload with an FTP app I forget to deselect the index.html file and it writes over the original file ( if I'm not paying attention ).

Thanks for the 2.12...works great!,

John


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The gallery won't work in Lightroom without an index.html file John. It needs it to preview. 
Rather than use internal FTP, export and delete the index.html file. OR...
paste your current index.html page into the gallery over the gallery version. Bear in mind it will get overwritten with a new version of the gallery.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks....that's good to know.

At times I forget to delete LRB's index.html before upload and hose the site's homepage. Guess I gotta pay more attention when uploading!

Thanks again man!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No worries John.


----------



## johnvr

*Mail.php error*

Just made my first site using this plugin. Great work!

I get this message when trying to send an email via the mail form:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mail() in /home3/cyimages/public_html/cyimages/mail.php on line 5'

Is that something I can solve in the mail.php file?

Thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It means that your server does not support mail(), so you can't use the contact from. There are options to add in contact information directly, rather than using the form.


----------



## johnvr

*Thanks*



			
				Sean McCormack;45'77 said:
			
		

> It means that your server does not support mail(), so you can't use the contact from. There are options to add in contact information directly, rather than using the form.



Thanks, Sean.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Regarding the "About Page" panel's "About Link" field. I think I found a bug or limitation of length with external links. 

If I input an external link on the "About" page: http://'123456789.com/blog/?page_id=6 The Lightroom preview is fine. But if link has an extra digit http://'123456789.com/blog/?page_id=67 the Lightroom preview shows code. (See Below)

My way around this is the external link is really just one level down from the root of the website so I have the link relative and not absolute... such as "/blog/?page_id=67" But if someone want's to link outside the website this could be an issue if the link is too long. 

I'm using the two External Links already and just needed one more...that's why I'm using the "About Page" panel.

No rush on fixing it...just giving you Sean a heads up.



		Code:
	

assertion failed!

[email][email protected][/email]bÏ[email protected]€@€ÀJ€[email protected]‚IÀA&#4'2;@J€I€Â„I€B‚@À[email protected]@€€J€IÄ‡I€Ä&#71';@€€J€IÄ‡IÄ&#71';@€J€IÀÄ‡IÅ&#71';@€J€[email protected]Å‡[email protected]Å&#71';@€WÀE€ÀCF€€J€[email protected]Æ‡I€Æ&#71';@À[email protected]@À€€WÀE€ÀCÀFÀ€€J€&#823';À†C†GI€€‡I€Ä&#71';@€WÀE€À[email protected]À€€J€&#823';À†C†€GI€€‡IÀÇ&#71';@€WÀE€ÀCHÀ€€J€&#823';À†C†@HI€€‡I€È&#71';@€WÀE€ÀCÀHÀ€€J€&#823';À†C†II€€‡[email protected]É&#71';@€WÀE€ÀC€IÀ€€J€&#823';À†C†ÀII€€‡IÊ&#71';@€WÀE€À[email protected]À€€J€&#823';À†C†€JI€€‡IÀÊ&#71';@€WÀE€ÀCKÀ€€J€&#823';À†C†@KI€€‡I€Ë&#71';@€WÀE€ÀCÀKÀ€€J€&#823';À†C†LI€€‡[email protected]Ì&#71';@€WÀE€ÀC€LÀ€€J€&#823';À†C†ÀLI€€‡IÍ&#71';@@
[email][email protected]€Í‡@€7importTagslrcom.adobe.lightroom.defaultIdentityPlatedestinationcontent/logo.pngenabledBindingappearance.logo.disp[/email]lay
AddResourcessource
resourcesmodelnonCSS
pineappleAddPage	filenameindex.html	templategallery1.htmlresources/js/motiongallery.jsmotiongallery.jsgallerystyle.cssmodepreviewuseForm	mail.php
mail.html
thirdPagethirdPagelinkfourthPagefourthPagelinkgallery2.html
fifthPagefifthPagelinkgallery3.html
sixthPagesixthPagelinkgallery4.htmlseventhPageseventhPagelinkgallery5.html
eigthPageeigthPagelinkgallery6.html
firstPagefirstPagelinkabout.htmlsecondPagesecondPagelink
contact.html
blankPageblankPagelinkblank.html
AddCustomCSScontent/custom.cssÏ	
""#$"&&'(&********++,-+/////''''''''112222316666666677888897;;;;;;;;<<====><@@@@@@@@AABBBBCAEEEEEEEEFFGGGGHFJJJJJJJJKKLLLLMKPPPPPPPPQQRRRRSQUUUUUUUUVVWWWWXV[[[[[[[[\\]]]]^\aabac


----------



## laphotog

*updating existing galleries*

Haven't purchased yet but want to get an idea on how this happens.

Let's say I have 3 galleries with 2' images in each one.

How do I then update my site with new images?  Do I have to export the entire site again and reupload to my server?  If I add new images to the first gallery, does that impact any of the other galleries, or do I have to make any adjustments to the other two galleries?

Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yes it's best up load the entire site....which is not really an issue as the code is really clean and LRB/Lightroom does a nice job with image compression.

View the demo movie here: http://lrbportfolio.com/lrbportfolio21.mov
Here's the manual: http://lrbportfolio.com/lrbportfolio.pdf

Organize the galleries via Collections....add/delete/rearrange images in each gallery then note the number of images per gallery and input each number of images into each gallery field...Export. That's it...


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks.. been busy with stuff..


----------



## laphotog

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



JohnnyV said:


> Yes it's best up load the entire site....which is not really an issue as the code is really clean and LRB/Lightroom does a nice job with image compression.
> 
> View the demo movie here: http://lrbportfolio.com/lrbportfolio21.mov
> Here's the manual: http://lrbportfolio.com/lrbportfolio.pdf
> 
> Organize the galleries via Collections....add/delete/rearrange images in each gallery then note the number of images per gallery and input each number of images into each gallery field...Export. That's it...



Bought it and like it so far.  Problem I'm having is figuring out how to organize my collections and the manual is kind of confusing.

I want three galleries.  I created a collection set called "website galleries".  In that I created three collections, portraits, fashion and personal in that order.  If I understand correctly, I choose the "website collection" set and then choose the web module to work with my site?  Problem is when I select the collection set, all the images are out of order and cannot be rearranged from the set, only within each collection.  So how do I delineate gallery 1 images from gallery 2 images and keep them in order?

Where I'm getting lost in the manual is the sections called "Setting up: Number of required images" and "setting up: preparing each collection".  Both sections seem to say the same thing but not quite.  First one says to create a set and individual collections for each gallery in that set which is what I've done.  Then it says to select all collections and create a new large collection from that.  Ok, but then all my images still need to be reorganized.  And if I later add a new image to say the portrait collection, I also need to add it to the large collection with all the images and reorder it again.

So the second part in the manual says to do it differently.  It says to create a blank set called LRB Portfolio and then a collection for each gallery.  Then select "set as target" but you can't do that on a set, only a collection.  So the + does not appear after LRB Portfolio as the manual says, only after one collection at a time.  So what does this do?  Then it says to make a large collection of all the images just like I tried in the first part but still run in to the same problem as before.

And even if I get all 5' images organized, how do I tell the module that gallery 1 should have images 1-8, gallery 2 should have images 9-32 and gallery 3 should have images 33-5'?

I seem to be the only one totally confused by this.  Please help.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



			
				laphotog;454'5 said:
			
		

> ...
> And even if I get all 5' images organized, how do I tell the module that gallery 1 should have images 1-8, gallery 2 should have images 9-32 and gallery 3 should have images 33-5'?



At the bottom of each Gallery panel is a "Number of Images" field. Start with the first gallery and input the number of images. To find the number of images in a gallery select all the images in the first gallery and the "breadcrumb" above the thumbnails will specify how many images are selected (see below)...that's the number to input in the "Number of Images" field.

Collections/ Portfolio/ 62 photos/ 22 selected/ image91.jpg

Then select the next set of gallery images and input that number.....

Regrading the collections... I didn't' really study that part of the manual :lol: I just placed all images in one collection and rearranged the images. Yea it's kinda brute force and I'm sure there's a better way.


----------



## laphotog

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



JohnnyV said:


> At the bottom of each Gallery panel is a "Number of Images" field. Start with the first gallery and input the number of images. To find the number of images in a gallery select all the images in the first gallery and the "breadcrumb" above the thumbnails will specify how many images are selected (see below)...that's the number to input in the "Number of Images" field.
> 
> Collections/ Portfolio/ 62 photos/ 22 selected/ image91.jpg
> 
> Then select the next set of gallery images and input that number.....
> 
> Regrading the collections... I didn't' really study that part of the manual :lol: I just placed all images in one collection and rearranged the images. Yea it's kinda brute force and I'm sure there's a better way.



Thanks.  That's kind of what I did last night and it seems to work.  It's extra work but I made a collection set for "website images" and collections within that for each of the galleries.  This way it tells me how many images are in each gallery to plug in to the engine.

Then I made a master collection of all those images and rearranged them in the order I wanted the galleries to appear.  Then plugged the number of images from each gallery in to the approrpriate section in the engine and it works.

It's kind of a pain though.  Because I noticed as I was playing with the cmotion or scrollbar feature it rearranged the images again and I had to start over.  Plus, it's going to be a pain when adding or removing images I'm seeing.  I'll have to add an image to the gallery collection and large master collection and then rearrange it to the right part.  And then redo the numbers in the engine as well as any additional images I added for contact and about. 

Is there an easier way?


----------



## dede26

*Home Page Pic and About Page Pic*

Hi JohnnyV,

I just bought this plugin and I'm trying to build my gallery, but I've one problem so far. :?

When I'm using picture of me (e.g. pic'1.jpg) on the Home Page, the same picture (pic'1.jpg) I've got as a first one in Gallery 1, and the same (pic'1.jpg) is also on the About Page, so what I have to do to start my Gallery 1 with next picture (pic'3.jpg) and put different picture (pic'2.jpg) on the About Page?

I've got one big Collection with 42 pictures:
1 for the Home Page (pic'1.jpg)
1 for the About Page (pic'2.jpg)
2' for Gallery 1 (pic'3.jpg ... pic22.jpg)
2' for Gallery 2 (pic23.jpg ... pic42.jpg)

Thank you.
Best regards.
Radek Wesolowski


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

All the "Page" panels have a "Page Image Number" field. That determines which image will be displayed. 

I think the default page number is "1". So that's why you are seeing the first image in your gallery on all the pages. The number corresponds to where the image is in the gallery. To change the image on a specific page just change the "Page Image Number" to where the image is placed in you gallery. So if you'd like to display the image right after your first image, just insert "2" in the "Page Image Number" field.


----------



## dede26

*Some more question about LRB*

Hi JohnnyV … thank you for your help  … and again some question about LRB.

  1. Is it any chance to change size and position of Bottom Copyright Text?

  2.  I would like to ask you also about End of Gallery Message, when I leave it empty there is a small square appearing on the screen after I scroll to the end of Gallery. How can I remove it completely ?

  3. Can I save my template made in LRB Portfolio?

  4. What is the maximum number of pictures in one Gallery?

  Thank you again.
  Kind regards,

  Radek


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The reason why the image is the first one on those pages by default, is because people often run the gallery with one image selected and 'Use Selected Photos' on. If there were other images required, then Lightroom would throw a wobbly and users would be crying that the gallery was broken, when in fact they just need to select more images. BTW, setting this up is covered in the User Guide.

You can also have more images than you need. So image 1-2' could be you gallery, image 21 could be for the home page, image 22 for the about etc. Again this is in the User Guide. 

As to the other questions 

1. No, this is what Lightroom provides internally. It's the same in all galleries, be it from Adobe or 3rd Party.

2. You can't. It's a function of the Cmotion Script. 

3. As with any Gallery, Click the + in the template browser to save your settings. 

4. There is no limit per gallery, but there is a total limit of 5,'''. Of course if you want to try and create a gallery that large, no one on the internet will wait for it to load, and you'll have to wait a very long time to even preview it, as Lightroom generates the previews from the files.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



laphotog said:


> It's kind of a pain though.  Because I noticed as I was playing with the cmotion or scrollbar feature it rearranged the images again and I had to start over.  Plus, it's going to be a pain when adding or removing images I'm seeing.  I'll have to add an image to the gallery collection and large master collection and then rearrange it to the right part.  And then redo the numbers in the engine as well as any additional images I added for contact and about.
> 
> Is there an easier way?



Are you sure this is all you're doing, because when I switch between using Cmotion and normal scrolling, it respects my user order?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



JohnnyV said:


> Regrading the collections... I didn't' really study that part of the manual :lol: I just placed all images in one collection and rearranged the images. Yea it's kinda brute force and I'm sure there's a better way.



That is actually how I do it. 
Here's the thing. How do you know how many images are going to be in each gallery.. Well you don't unless you count them. And putting them in their own collection is the easiest way to get a total. 

Some people must have a really easy life if copying images from up to 6 collections into another one is hard. 

I think people completely miss the fact that you can have up to 6 galleries with a random number of images per gallery, when Lightroom actually only allows one gallery of images. 

And I'd also love someone to tell me exactly how much time €1' would buy from a web designer? 1' mins? If even?


----------



## laphotog

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> That is actually how I do it.
> Here's the thing. How do you know how many images are going to be in each gallery.. Well you don't unless you count them. And putting them in their own collection is the easiest way to get a total.
> 
> Some people must have a really easy life if copying images from up to 6 collections into another one is hard.
> 
> I think people completely miss the fact that you can have up to 6 galleries with a random number of images per gallery, when Lightroom actually only allows one gallery of images.
> 
> And I'd also love someone to tell me exactly how much time €1' would buy from a web designer? 1' mins? If even?



Listen, Sean, you created a great web gallery for Lightroom for the money.  No one is arguing that.  But do you want feedback or not? 

I got it working and my site is up.  Looks good.  I'm hesitant to provide any additional feedback now for fear you'll take it as an attack on you or that I should just shut up because I only paid €1'.

In any case, right now the only thing I dislike is the fact that one simple change on the site requires me to reupload the entire site to my server with all 59 images. More will be added too. That and the link to my public Facebook page does not work.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



dede26 said:


> Hi JohnnyV … thank you for your help  … and again some question about LRB.
> 
> 1. Is it any chance to change size and position of Bottom Copyright Text?
> 
> 2.  I would like to ask you also about End of Gallery Message, when I leave it empty there is a small square appearing on the screen after I scroll to the end of Gallery. How can I remove it completely ?
> 
> 3. Can I save my template made in LRB Portfolio?
> 
> 4. What is the maximum number of pictures in one Gallery?
> 
> Thank you again.
> Kind regards,
> 
> Radek



1) After the gallery is built and you know a little html you can delete most of the css associated with the copyright text and add inline css or html tags to control size and position.

2) See Sean's response.

3) Funny I asked him the same question and felt like a dufus afterwards.

4) I have 52 images in one gallery and it loads fairly quickly.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> That is actually how I do it. (rearrange order by hand)
> Here's the thing. How do you know how many images are going to be in each gallery.. Well you don't unless you count them. And putting them in their own collection is the easiest way to get a total. Some people must have a really easy life if copying images from up to 6 collections into another one is hard.



OK good to know... I wasn't sure if I was doing something wrong or if there was an easier way. Yeah it's the nature of the beast how Lightroom works. No problem in my book!



Sean McCormack said:


> And I'd also love someone to tell me exactly how much time €1' would buy from a web designer? 1' mins? If even?



I know for $13.'' it's an incredible deal. Really a crazy price for what we get. I feel bad asking you for support at that price. To compensate I try to give back to the LRB Portfolio users.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



laphotog said:


> ....
> In any case, right now the only thing I dislike is the fact that one simple change on the site requires me to reupload the entire site to my server with all 59 images. More will be added too. ....



Don't blame Sean for this as this how Lightroom's web galleries work.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



JohnnyV said:


> Don't blame Sean for this as this how Lightroom's web galleries work.



Yep.. Any and all Lightroom Galleries do it. 

If you are familiar with FTP and don't mind doing manual work, you could merely upload the relevant HTML pages and the new image. 

Using a sync tool wouldn't work though, because all the files are generated fresh each time, so the sync tool would see every file as new.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



laphotog said:


> Listen, Sean, you created a great web gallery for Lightroom for the money.  No one is arguing that.  But do you want feedback or not?
> 
> I got it working and my site is up.  Looks good.  I'm hesitant to provide any additional feedback now for fear you'll take it as an attack on you or that I should just shut up because I only paid €1'.
> 
> In any case, right now the only thing I dislike is the fact that one simple change on the site requires me to reupload the entire site to my server with all 59 images. More will be added too. That and the link to my public Facebook page does not work.



The thread here is for support, as is the dedicated forum http://lightroom-blog.com/forum. Feedback is appreciated, but often these comments are repeated and answered through the the 4' odd pages we have here. I doubt anyone has read all 4' pages, or even used search on them for that matter, so there's no blame being laid. 


I'm aware of the  facebook issue. It's actually based on the way Facebook displays profile links. Lightroom doesn't parse it correctly. Much as I'd like it to work, I'm going to have to disable the linking on facebook profiles, due to this. If they worked like myspace or Bebo, it would be fine. 

As I've said in response to Johnny V, it's totally a Lightroom thing that the whole gallery has to be generated for any gallery, be it from Adobe, or anyone else.


----------



## laphotog

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



JohnnyV said:


> Don't blame Sean for this as this how Lightroom's web galleries work.



I just said I didn't like it.  I didn't say it was his fault.  Why is feedback here taken so personally?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Actually it isn't taken personally. 

On the other hand it does get old when people assume the limits are there due to the plugin rather than the hosting program. 

Anyhow I need to put my hand in the air. I've now had time to get a proper look (I was in work earlier) at the Facebook issue. Initially I thought the ? in the encoding was causing Lightroom to choke on the URL for the average profile. Nope. There's a typo. 

You can either fix it yourself, or wait for the next update, but fixing it yourself will be easier/quicker. Inside the LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine package, there is a file called contact.html
Open it in a text editor (not a word processor) and search for Facbook. Change it to Facebook. In my code editor it's line 9'. That will fix the issue. Yep, I left out an 'e'.
Obviously this is fixed for the next version, but I'll wait for other bug reports first before pushing it out. And thank you for reminding me of it. 
Anyhow, it's 5am, so I reckon I've done enough for today.


----------



## laphotog

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> Actually it isn't taken personally.
> 
> On the other hand it does get old when people assume the limits are there due to the plugin rather than the hosting program.
> 
> Anyhow I need to put my hand in the air. I've now had time to get a proper look (I was in work earlier) at the Facebook issue. Initially I thought the ? in the encoding was causing Lightroom to choke on the URL for the average profile. Nope. There's a typo.
> 
> You can either fix it yourself, or wait for the next update, but fixing it yourself will be easier/quicker. Inside the LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine package, there is a file called contact.html
> Open it in a text editor (not a word processor) and search for Facbook. Change it to Facebook. In my code editor it's line 9'. That will fix the issue. Yep, I left out an 'e'.
> Obviously this is fixed for the next version, but I'll wait for other bug reports first before pushing it out. And thank you for reminding me of it.
> Anyhow, it's 5am, so I reckon I've done enough for today.



And if I sound ungrateful, I'm not.  Love this template.  Was going to go the all flash route with something off Flashden but decided on this instead.  I love it's simplicity and presentation of the photos.

Thanks for the Facbook link fix.  Gonna make that now.  One thing that would be nice is either a) the ability to make "Facebook" "Twitter", etc..the active link rather than having to see the URL's.  Would just look cleaner. or b) the ability to use a Facebook or Twitter logo as a link.  Perhaps there's a way to hack that in...


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



laphotog said:


> And if I sound ungrateful, I'm not.  Love this template.  Was going to go the all flash route with something off Flashden but decided on this instead.  I love it's simplicity and presentation of the photos.
> 
> Thanks for the Facbook link fix.  Gonna make that now.  One thing that would be nice is either a) the ability to make "Facebook" "Twitter", etc..the active link rather than having to see the URL's.  Would just look cleaner. or b) the ability to use a Facebook or Twitter logo as a link.  Perhaps there's a way to hack that in...



I've been considering that. Just need to check the legality of using icons.


----------



## laphotog

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> I've been considering that. Just need to check the legality of using icons.



Just allow for the user to do it like you do for posting images on about and contact pages.  You don't need to provide the icons.  Users could be putting anything they want.


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

...or the way "Menu Images" is implemented. Gives us the option to design our own logos or buttons.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## laphotog

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



JohnnyV said:


> ...or the way "Menu Images" is implemented. Gives us the option to design our own logos or buttons.



Precisely.  I mean, technically, couldn't you already do that if you wanted your Facebook link to be a menu item?


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yep... The "Menu Images" panel has two fields that correspond with the "External links" panel.


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean:

Thanks as always for a great product.  A couple of things that I can't seem to work out (or find while searching):

- The End / Beginning of gallery message is coming up with white text (on a yellow background) which makes it impossible to see.  Possibly it's just going with body color which is a problem for me given my site is a black background with white text.  Can I edit the motionscript.js file in some way to change the color?  My pathetic CSS attempts failed!

- Checking google analytics not only brings up the browser screen on every load but also disables cmotion preview in lightroom.  Not a big deal as I generally disable it, but can be annoying.

Very much liking the 2.12 enhancements allowing the menu images to look better.  Thanks.

Bob
http://www.woodstonephotography.com


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



> Can I edit the motionscript.js file in some way to change the color?



If you want to get rid of this message, Change line 18 to read var endofgallerymsg=''; 
The original line reads 
var endofgallerymsg='<span style="font-size: 11px;">$model.nonCSS.endMessage</span>';

Looking at it, I may be able to add a checkbox to remove the message altogether.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I also see you're correct about the analytics code. Not sure if anything can be done there.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Okay.. The checkbox in my dev version seems to switch off the End of Gallery Message fine. 
Okay so far for 2.13..

End of Gallery Checkbox

Fixed Facebook link issue.

Facebook/Twitter/MySpace icons... 


(as you can see these are lame icons to make you get proper ones  )


----------



## Wood Stone Photography

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean:

Thanks.  I fixed the color by changing the line to:
<span style="font-size: 11px;color:black;">$model.nonCSS.endMessage</span>

Much better!

Bob


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I could allow a colour chip there too if people want it, not to mention a font size control..


----------



## davejanthony

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean ,
I'm sure there is a very simple answer to this. I may be stupid but how do I change my name in the id template on the top of the home page. It seemed to come up automatically. With David Anthony and I want to put Dave J Anthony. Maybe I put something in accidentally somewhere but I can't find it and reading the instructions doesn't seem to help. 
Thanks .
David


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

A little over 3/4s down look for the panel named "Appearance" Click the little pointing down triangle in the preview to Edit the name.


----------



## davejanthony

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Johnny,
Thanks for that . I knew it would be something easy! Cheers .


----------



## sbe

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

hi,

i use version 2.11 of your plugin and i have a problem with the character set. i'm german and i write german (with mutated vowels like ö ü or ä). i must manually edit the *.html-sites and set the character-set to utf-8...otherwise words with these special vowels are garbage. 

it seems that the character-settings within lightroom/lrb portfolio doesnt work!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I love it when people complain about things fixed in later versions of the plugin 

Try 2.12. Or better yet wait a few days for 2.13.


----------



## sbe

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> I love it when people complain about things fixed in later versions of the plugin
> 
> Try 2.12. Or better yet wait a few days for 2.13.



oh i'm so sorry...i've completely ignored the new 2.12 on lrbportfolio.com. but it would be nice if you post a changelog directly on your homepage. this would help people like me.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Actually have a look at the homepage: http://lrbportfolio.com which always displays the current version.


----------



## roger767

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi I'm a LRB 1.1 user. I have some ideas for some improvements. And if my ideas are already included in LRB 2.2 let me know!

Some features I would like to see are:

-choosing the order of the menu items. I like galleries to come before About and Contact. Now I have to rename the html files to get the order I want.
-Having the ability to put the menu at the top instead of on the bottom only
-I would like to have the option to have a gallery on my Home Page. Instead of a Homepage with 1 picture and text I want to show my Main gallery on it.

for the rest its a Great plugin not expensive and easy to use. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Why don't you download the current version and find out? 2/3 ain't bad.


----------



## roger767

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I bought it, its great. You're the best Sean.


----------



## mshakeshaft

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean

I am having a problem with the latest version which I purchased today.

When I make changes in the right hand panel they do not automatically update the preview. I either have to close LR and reopen or change panels and reopen to see the updates.

I am using the latest version of LR. On a Windows Vista X64 Quadcore machine.

All my other plugins seem to update with no issues.

Any help would be appreciated Thanks.

Martin


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You need to be more exact on where you're seeing these issues.
Do you have Javascript turned on inside Internet Explorer? 

I'm using the standard Live Update file that ships with Lightroom, so it should update fine. 
The only place I'm aware of an issue is with the link colours, but these are really only used in the Contact Email Link.


----------



## mshakeshaft

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean

I am seeing the issue with everything I do. If I make any change in LR it does not update in the preview panel. I do not use IE, do I need to turn on Java Script in it for some reason?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Lightroom uses IE to preview on Windows. The file that controls Live Update in all Lightroom HTML galleries is live_update.js, a javascript file. Some of the features in LRB Portfolio require JS, such as Cmotion and right click disable. 

I've not heard this one before, Martin, so I can only assume that Javascript is somehow being blocked.


----------



## mshakeshaft

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean

Thanks for the quick response.

I have been testing the gallery tonight and have found a few issues, I thought I would help by giving you some feedback:

I can not resolve the preview issue, My IE has Java enabled and CMotion works as it should (so would this suggest that Java is fine), but unfortunately when I make a change in the right hand pane, it is not shown in the preview window until I either close and reopen LR or change module and reopen the web module? Strange!

Sometimes I get code displayed in the preview module instead of the website, example here: http://www.strike84.co.uk/test/screen1

Although I have selected an image to be displayed on the contact page, it doesn't work. Screenshot here: http://www.strike84.co.uk/test/screen2

I have posted a test site here if it helps: http://www.strike84.co.uk/test2/

Not all of the images are resized to the same size, notice how image 1 and 2 are a few pixels different?

Thanks for your help, I hope the feedback is useful.

Regards

Martin


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No idea Martin, never heard of anyone with this live update issue before, and it's working here on my mac and on Boot camp in the iMac. If anyone else reading has seen this, feel free to pipe up and help get to the bottom of it. 
Have you tried say turning on and off 'Add Copyright Watermark'? I know this usually forces a refresh, because it has to regenerate the images. 

Code displays when images are not entered usually. 

In the case of Contact, I suspect you have 'Show Contact Text' ticked, which hides the image and allows you to put text there instead (this is a feature there by user request).

As to the height difference, height and width constrain each other, so even if you set a particular height, the width might force it to a lower height. Try increasing the width. This is mentioned in the User Guide.


----------



## mshakeshaft

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



CGMoments said:


> I have another question.  How do I "refresh" after making changes, so that the changes are reflected in the web view - without having to switch to a different module and then back to the web engine to rebuild?



It appears that someone else has had the same issue, I will try to contact them to see if they resolved it.

Thanks

Martin


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

And the contact and height fixes, did they work?


----------



## mshakeshaft

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



Sean McCormack said:


> And the contact and height fixes, did they work?



Yes thanks Sean - I have tried to contact Chris to see if he found a solution.

Other than that I love the Plugin, I have posted a site to: www.martinshakeshaft.com

Regards

Martin


----------



## MM6

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I bought the LRB Portfolio yesterday and I am right now working on it and got a few questions that have come up durring the day.

1. On the about page I would like to only have a picture of me to the left of the page is that possible?

2. The appearance logo that I am trying to make lookes all scrambled up if I use PSD or PNG but works perfectly with JPEG. But with JPEG I get the backgroundcolor allso and that is a problem for me.

3. On the contact form I would like to change the text for that form and I am just wondering it that is possible. I would like to have it in Swedish that is.

4. I would like to have a hierarchy in this form for my pictures:
Portfolio -> 6 diffrent galleries 
Is that possible?

5. Can I get all the information to get centered all the time (Exclude the galleri). And by that I mean for example the about page.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



MM6 said:


> 1. On the about page I would like to only have a picture of me to the left of the page is that possible?



Change the avatar image as explained in the user guide. 



MM6 said:


> 2. The appearance logo that I am trying to make lookes all scrambled up if I use PSD or PNG but works perfectly with JPEG. But with JPEG I get the backgroundcolor allso and that is a problem for me.



No idea. The Identity Plate is a Lightroom feature. I merely call the code to display it. Can you attach a copy of the PNG or PSD to this thread? 



MM6 said:


> 3. On the contact form I would like to change the text for that form and I am just wondering it that is possible. I would like to have it in Swedish that is.


Open the contact.html page inside LRB_Portfolio.lrewebengine, and search and replace the text. 



MM6 said:


> 4. I would like to have a hierarchy in this form for my pictures:
> Portfolio -> 6 diffrent galleries
> Is that possible?



no



MM6 said:


> 5. Can I get all the information to get centered all the time (Exclude the galleri). And by that I mean for example the about page.



Not sure what you mean exactly.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



mshakeshaft said:


> Yes thanks Sean - I have tried to contact Chris to see if he found a solution.
> 
> Other than that I love the Plugin, I have posted a site to: www.martinshakeshaft.com
> 
> Regards
> 
> Martin



I'm really sorry that I have no solution on Live Update. I hope you've gathered that it's independent of the gallery, so I depend on the version we've been given to work. If it's any consolation, in CS4, you have to press a 'Refresh Preview' Button every time to see changes. If I do discover something, I will let you know. 

Site looks well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



MM6 said:


> 2. The appearance logo that I am trying to make lookes all scrambled up if I use PSD or PNG but works perfectly with JPEG. But with JPEG I get the backgroundcolor allso and that is a problem for me.



Which browser are you viewing the gallery with?


----------



## MM6

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean!

I will take a look at the userguide for that problem!

"Can you attach a copy of the PNG or PSD to this thread?"
Here is what happens if I pick a PNG or a PSD file using the restriction of 57 px high image:






If you open the page "About" in the browser and then rezies the browser window you will see that the content of the page isnt moved so its centerd all the time. I would like to have it so it allways is centerd to better fit all kind of resolutions people use today.



Victoria Bampton said:


> Which browser are you viewing the gallery with?



FireFox


Thanks for all the help! So far this is a great plugin and well worth the money!!!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hello , er, MM6,

I asked for a copy of the logo file so I can look at it on my computer. What you show there means very little to me, because I know absolutely nothing about the actual image being used. (e.g. size, compression, dimensions etc). 57pixels high is only relevant to the ID Plate in the Module Picker. It doesn't apply for other applications of the Identity Plate! You can create and save a large number of Identity Plates. 

The wrapper that holds the text and the image in About, Contact, Blank and Home, *is *centered.  However internally the weighting is 4'-6' between the text and the image that appear inside this wrapper(this is to accommodate landscape images).. If you choose a vertical rather than a horizontal image, then it appears weighted to the left (the image butts against the left of centre, while the txt butts to the right edge.. Never the less, the wrapper for the whole section is centered, so I can't make it appear any more centered that it is without compromising the ability to have landscape images  there. . Perhaps try using a landscape image instead? 
I could potentially add even more code in to allow positioning of images in the page, or text alignment. This issue is now that the panels are overflowing and I need custom panelling, currently not available to developers.


----------



## MM6

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Ok I will PM you my e-mail so I can get your contact info and send you the file.

I can understand your problem, but I think the positive sides would be greater then the negative sides if you would add the positioning and alignment options. It would give your clients a better way to make their websites more personal.

I am new to this plugin so I will not start off with writing advices. Well not so many anyway 

Thanks for the fast input!


----------



## mshakeshaft

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just a quick update. I am getting the same problem updating the preview, when I make changes in the TTG iPod gallery. However the SlideShow Pro plug works just as it should, strange?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Martin (MM6) has sent on a PSD, and yes there in an issue with it, but in ALL galleries, so it's an issue with how Lightroom is rendering it. A PNG from the same file works fine. 

Martin Shakeshaft, I've replied to this on Adobe forums, can we keep it to one place or the other? Thanks!


----------



## laphotog

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Slight problem.  So I built my site and it looks great.  However I do other shoots and build sample galleries for clients to review their shots with the simpleviewer flash gallery.  I did that today, and went back to my LBR Portfolio gallery in LR but everything had reset to the default settings. All my links, colors, title image, etc has reset to the default.  Do I have to now go back and rebuild my entire site again with all the images, gallery names, etc every time I use another web gallery for other images?


----------



## JohnnyV

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Did you save the template? If so just click in the saved template and it should reset all the settings.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Or were the pictures in a collection, which is usually the recommendation, as the settings should be saved in the collection too.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yep, needs to be saved as a template or in a collection, preferably a web collection. 
If you change the gallery to a different engine, it automatically resets all galleries, so when you go back it will be at default. All the text should still be accessible via the triangle on the edit field title though. 
This is true of all web engines, not just this one.


----------



## stlbob

*New Version of LRB Portfolio 2.13*

Sean, I have downloaded and installed the latest version and it seems to be working just fine.
Thanks for your efforts.
One question I have never been able to answer -- is it possible to align the test in the Home and About pages to the left? My text always aligns to the right.

Thanks again for your efforts.

Bob


----------



## MM6

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I finally got time to site down and keep working in the site now. I am working on the graphics right now and would love to see a rollover option for menu images. Just ides for improvements.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Bob, I'll consider this request, but if the text is left aligned the page will look unbalanced.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I am using a CSS rollover on the LRB Portfolio website, and it's quite easy to create, except that the images have to be identical sizes and with the correct CSS offsets for it to work. I wonder if adding an 'additional' CSS page might work. Will think about this more next week.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just to let folks know that the not very used forum on Lightroom Blog is now gone. With an average ratio of 2':1 with spammers and little to no posts, I made the decision to pull it. Posts will continue here as always.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks to a discussion with Matthew Campagna, I think the issue with Google Analytics causing a page to pop up is gone in my 2.14 dev version.
Any more tidy up ideas? Not looking for feature requests, just ways to tidy things up more.


----------



## pmu

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Howdy, I updated my site a little bit and now I have couple of problems:

-the position of menu bar changes when jumping between contact and galleries. Picture size setting are OK - I have checked that a many many times. In every setting, contact menu bar is in different position (lower) than with galleries.

-few words of google analytics code appeared in lower right corner of front page... I had to disable the code to get ridd of it. I reset/pasted the code later again and no help there, still couple of lines of that code appeared in frontpage...

Thanks if you can help.

www.petriuutela.com


-


----------



## drpbier

*Gallery vs whole site*

I like the look of this plugin, and I'm wondering whether I can use it to build individual client galleries as opposed to a whole site. Ideally I'd create a client gallery template, and then export a gallery page which I could upload to a subdir on my site - eg davidbierphotography.com/clients/sarahandtim - then just send a link. Is this possible?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

&gt;Ideally I'd create a client gallery template, and then export a gallery page which I could upload to a subdir on my site.

Yep! It's easy as pie to do that.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=pmu link=topic=3126.msg49749#msg49749 date=124828''28]
Howdy, I updated my site a little bit and now I have couple of problems:

-the position of menu bar changes when jumping between contact and galleries. Picture size setting are OK - I have checked that a many many times. In every setting, contact menu bar is in different position (lower) than with galleries.
[/quote]

There's a slider called CMotion Gap, which allows you to make the gap bigger or smaller as needed to match them up.


[quote author=pmu link=topic=3126.msg49749#msg49749 date=124828''28]
-few words of google analytics code appeared in lower right corner of front page... I had to disable the code to get ridd of it. I reset/pasted the code later again and no help there, still couple of lines of that code appeared in frontpage...

Thanks if you can help.

www.petriuutela.com


-
[/quote]

You only need to enter the Analytics ID, not the whole code.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Mark Maio

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Simple questions from a beginner*

First I have to thank you Sean for the plug-in. I have been looking for something like this for years and a friend just let me know about it a few days ago. I have already told five more photographers about it. Now for the stupid questions.

#1. I am using the original template. How do I get rid of the background image with the black scrolling design? 

#2. How do I replace Sean's photo with my photo on the "About" page?

#3. Okay, for the really stupid question. I can't get my photos to appear in a gallery. I put a sample of images (11) of various sizes and proportions into my collection and when I go to export or preview in browser, I get a bunch of code instead of the images. Any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Mark Maio link=topic=3126.msg5''26#msg5''26 date=1248563116]
First I have to thank you Sean for the plug-in. I have been looking for something like this for years and a friend just let me know about it a few days ago. I have already told five more photographers about it. Now for the stupid questions.

#1. I am using the original template. How do I get rid of the background image with the black scrolling design? 
[/quote]


Delete the text in the Background image section

[quote author=Mark Maio link=topic=3126.msg5''26#msg5''26 date=1248563116]
#2. How do I replace Sean's photo with my photo on the "About" page?
[/quote]

replace the avatar image text with the location of your own avatar, or turn off the avatar in About Page section.. This is covered in the User Guide
[quote author=Mark Maio link=topic=3126.msg5''26#msg5''26 date=1248563116]
#3. Okay, for the really stupid question. I can't get my photos to appear in a gallery. I put a sample of images (11) of various sizes and proportions into my collection and when I go to export or preview in browser, I get a bunch of code instead of the images. Any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Mark 
[/quote]

Do you have enough images? Also make sure you're not entering decimals spaces in the image number boxes, just whole numbers.


----------



## Mark Maio

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean! I was able to take care of the background and the images (I kept the decimal point that is displayed as a default). Still can't get my portrait in. I put my image in the "images" folder in the "resources" folder (and removed your portrait), put the correct title in the text box replacing your image title, but still no portrait in the "About" section. I get a blue box with a "?". I am using Safari. Could this be the problem?

Thanks again for the program and your help. This really is a great solution.

Mark


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The address isn't correct if it's not showing.post a screen cap of the About section in Site Info


----------



## Mark Maio

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

Here is the screen shot.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Looks fine.. 
Hard to tell without seeing now.. can you put a sample up online to peek at?


----------



## DianeinRome

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

First of all I want to thank Scott for taking so much time to put such a wonderful template site together. Unfortunately I do have a few concerns that are similar to this discussion.

I, too, am having a problem with coming up with an exact number of photos for each gallery and find it difficult to have such a precise number for each gallery. At this point, I have 7 more photo I'd like to add to the my first gallery and I feel stuck since I would have to find 7 more for all the other galleries.  Thanks for any suggestions of how to easily deal with this issue. 

Also, I have been using the original version LRB 1.1 and would like to update to the latest version. Is there a link that you can send me with this link? I read that the updates are free but I haven't found out exactly where to do that.  On this 1.1 version I was having trouble with the contact page (looked like the emails went out but in fact I never got them) so I just used simple text as you can see on my site : www.EpsteinPhotography.com  Also, any feedback on my site from others would be greatly appreciated.  Best, Diane


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=DianeinRome link=topic=3126.msg5'6'3#msg5'6'3 date=1249119''']
First of all I want to thank Scott
[/quote]

He usually answers to Sean.......


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yeah, the right name helps.. 

The reason for the precise number is that lightroom only allows one set of images and that's the only way to cheat and make a website feasible. I did change the way this works in later versions so you choose the amount you want. Bear in mind 1.1 is about 5 releases ago at this stage. 

Also, I've never said that updates are free, I'm just being generous. In fact, if I go to a version 3, which will be a significant task, it will be a paid upgrade. 

The link you were sent originally still downloads the latest version. If you've lost it, you need to email me from or with your paypal email to resend the link.


----------



## Mark Maio

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

Just getting my website transferred to another hosting site. When it is done I will send you the link so you can take a look at the page.

Thanks,

Mark

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg5'336#msg5'336 date=124884'598]
Looks fine.. 
Hard to tell without seeing now.. can you put a sample up online to peek at? 
[/quote]


----------



## Mark Maio

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

Another question. Is there anyway to justify the text paragraphs in the "About" section? I have the paragraph code inserted and that works but the lines within the paragraphs could be helped with justification.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Not as an option. I wonder if adding a &lt;p style="text-align:justify;"&gt;&lt;/p&gt; would help? 
.. it seems to work here.


----------



## Mark Maio

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

Where would I insert it? I tried both at the start of the text and at the end, but it didn't seem to make any difference.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Mark Maio

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

Just noticed that without any code, the paragraphs are right justified, so a sentence that has a few words on    the next line, ends to the right with a whole bunch of extra space on the left.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## DianeinRome

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm wondering if anyone responded to your request to update to LRB 2.1. I am also wanting to do this but cannot find the link. Any help you or someone else may be able to offer would be greatly appreciated. 
Dianewww.EpsteinPhotography.com


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Diane, the download link will be on your original purchase email. If you don't still have that, email Sean with your PayPal receipt and he'll resend it.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm showcasing a gallery index for version 2.2. I'm looking for feedback on how you think it looks. 

http://lightroom-blog.com/2''9/'8/lrb-portfolio-22-progress-and-feedback.html

For some reason one person thought it was a real website and was critiquing that. Nope. It's only a mixed collection of images showing the site in action. Neither my best or worst really.

Do you like the idea of a gallery index page as the home page? I'm surprised I didn't do it sooner myself. 

I did 2 versions to show off the scrolling and to give a rough idea of layouts..


----------



## jdstarr

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Overall, love my decision to purchase and use the LRB Portfolio. Thank you Sean.

Question or much wanted feature request..:
I am getting a lot of feedback that my contact page looks like crap because it is all bunched up at the top and does not use the space well. I agree with this but can not seem to find a way around it besides using a contact form, which I don't want to do. Is there a way to vertically center the contact info or do something to make it look good?
This is the page I am referring to:
http://www.jdstarrphotography.com/beta/contact.html


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You could add line breaks &lt;br /&gt; after the site has been generated to adjust spacing.

http://www.tizag.com/htmlT/htmlbr.php

Would look something like this:


&lt;br /&gt;
&lt;br /&gt;
&lt;br /&gt;
&lt;br /&gt;
[size=1'px]&lt;strong&gt;Contact&lt;/strong&gt;: &lt;a onclick="clickTarget( this, 'metadata.contactInfo.link' );" id="metadata.contactInfo.link" href="mailto:[email protected]"&gt;&lt;span onclick="clickTarget( this, 'metadata.contactInfo.value' );" id="metadata.contactInfo.value" class="textColor"&gt;Jesse D. Starr&lt;/span&gt;&lt;/a&gt;&lt;br /&gt; &lt;strong&gt;Email&lt;/strong&gt;: [email protected]&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;[/size] &lt;strong&gt;Phone&lt;/strong&gt;: (781)-64'-''11&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt; &lt;strong&gt;Address&lt;/strong&gt;: Denver, Colorado&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt; &lt;a href="http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/pages/Denver-CO/JDStarr-Photography/116198376'72"&gt;&lt;img src="resources/images/facebook_4.png" alt="facebook"/&gt;&lt;/a&gt;


----------



## Mark Maio

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

RE: Justifying my type

Sean,

Figured out how to justify my type from your suggestion. I put:&lt;p align="justify"&gt; before and after each paragraph and it looks great. Still have the problem of linking my portrait in the "About" section. I just got my domain transferred and will get it set up sometime today. Once I do, I will send you the link so you can have a look at it.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=jdstarr link=topic=3126.msg511'2#msg511'2 date=124957'475]
Overall, love my decision to purchase and use the LRB Portfolio. Thank you Sean.

Question or much wanted feature request..:
I am getting a lot of feedback that my contact page looks like crap because it is all bunched up at the top and does not use the space well. I agree with this but can not seem to find a way around it besides using a contact form, which I don't want to do. Is there a way to vertically center the contact info or do something to make it look good?
This is the page I am referring to:
http://www.jdstarrphotography.com/beta/contact.html
[/quote]

You can in the upcoming version: see http://musofoto.com done with the new version (not finished yet, but I'm able to mess about internally)


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Mark Maio link=topic=3126.msg51114#msg51114 date=1249574956]
Once I do, I will send you the link so you can have a look at it.

Thanks,

Mark
[/quote]

Cool. Until I see it, I won't know for sure. BTW you'll be able to left/justify/right align the text in the next version. See previous post for a sample gallery link.. (well a real website site actually)


----------



## Ome Jan

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey Sean

How can I change the color of the copyright line which can be found at the home page?

Regards
Ome Jan


----------



## dreampool

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

My only problem with LRB Portfolio is that vertical images are a problem, always smaller than horizontals because of the layout. Is there a way to fix the size of images so that the longest dimension is fixed, say 5'' pixels?

Great gallery otherwise.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Only time vertical images will be a problem (shorter) is when the original pixel height is shorter than the "Photo Height" value in LRB.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Mark Sirota

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Verticals are smaller (measured in area) because the space is constrained vertically but not horizontally. If you've got one image that's square and one that's a 1:3 panorama, the panorama will be three times the width of the square.

I still say all galleries should present images at a fixed area, rather than inside a fixed bounding box, to address this problem. But Lightroom doesn't make that easy.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Ome Jan link=topic=3126.msg51318#msg51318 date=1249896286]
....
How can I change the color of the copyright line which can be found at the home page?
[/quote]
In the custom.css file you'll find this:

#copyr {
 clear: both !important;
 text-align: center !important;
 font-size: 1'px !important;
}
----------------------------------
Add color like this:
----------------------------------
#copyr {
 color: #666666
 clear: both !important;
 text-align: center !important;
 font-size: 1'px !important;
}


----------



## sittsoft

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hallo Mister McCormack,
i have the Programm "LRB Portfolio" and i have a question. Please send me an example what I can write in the line"HTML Metadata Desription" and in the Line "HTML Metadata Keywords". For which spelling I have to pay attention.

Thank, Ronald

www.die-sittinger.de
www.sittsoft.org

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg21''5#msg21''5 date=122''672'5]




Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

A true Website in a Gallery
Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1
Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.
A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.
For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.
Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.
Colour controls for each section of the page.
Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.
All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.
Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)
Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)
Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.
Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User
Requires no HTML editor
Optional Right Click and Drag Disable

There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. 

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lightroom-blog.com/2''8/'8/lrb-portfolio.html.
Support questions can be added to this thread.
[/quote]


----------



## Ome Jan

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks JohnnyV, it works

But... I am still having trouble by loading my galleries. The text in the manual is not clear to me, when Sean tells about the collection set. Create a collection set named website. Create a collection for each gallery. Finally select all collections and create a collection of all images. This last part is unclear to me.

I made under the 'smart collection' a new collection 'Website'. In this folder Website I created again six collections which contains the photos for each gallery. In LR web module I can only see gallery 1. (the first photo of this gallery shows also in home) but gallery 2 stays empty, telling me that I should add more photo's. I did work with the numbers, the numbers of photo's in the galleries are the same as in the info file. I tried to create a folder of all selected images but then there is a bunch of text instead of photo's....

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I could be doing this the hard way but what I do is place all images in one folder Collection and arrange the images in the order I like. Count the number of images for the first gallery and input that number in the "Number of Images" field. Count the number of images for the next gallery and input that number in the next gallery "Number of Images" field... and so on!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Here is the exact text in the current user guide​*"Setting Up: Preparing each collection*​You can use the Target Collection feature of Lightroom 2 to aid with the creation of each collection. Go to the Library Module. Create a blank collection set called LRB Portfolio. Next create a collection for each gallery you intend to have on the website. Right Click (or Control Click on Macs with one mouse button) on the collection and select ‘Set as Target Collection’ from the contextual menu. A little + will appear after LRB Portfolio to indicate it is the target collection. To add an image to this collection simply hit the ‘B’ key (remember that if an image is already in the collection, ‘B’ will remove it from the collection). Repeat for each collection until you are done.


Once this is done, make the large collection of all the images as suggested above. Then sort them into the correct order, making sure you match the numbers and gallery order. So if you want Landscapes to be the first gallery, sort them at the beginning, then work on the next gallery.
Once preparation is complete, go to the Web Module and select LRB Portfolio from the Engine panel. We’re now ready to begin creating the website proper. The first panel we’ll go to is the Site Info panel."

Lightroom only works with one collection, so you need to do final prep on this collection. Making the gallery collections is a way to allow you to collect similar images together with ease, allowing you to know how many images are going to be in each gallery.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JohnnyV link=topic=3126.msg51334#msg51334 date=1249921458]

In the custom.css file you'll find this:

[/quote]

Make it hard Johnny..! 

It's easier to add &lt;p style="color:#'''''';"&gt;&copy; Sean McCormack&lt;/p&gt; into the copyright field. No need to edit generated files.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=sittsoft link=topic=3126.msg51343#msg51343 date=1249927724]
Hallo Mister McCormack,
i have the Programm "LRB Portfolio" and i have a question. Please send me an example what I can write in the line"HTML Metadata Desription" and in the Line "HTML Metadata Keywords". For which spelling I have to pay attention.

Thank, Ronald

www.die-sittinger.de
www.sittsoft.org

[/quote]

Here's mine: Muso Foto is the website of Galway based music photographer Sean McCormack
and
Sean McCormack, Photographer, Photography, live music, band, promotion, editorial,


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=dreampool link=topic=3126.msg5133'#msg5133' date=124992'195]
My only problem with LRB Portfolio is that vertical images are a problem, always smaller than horizontals because of the layout. Is there a way to fix the size of images so that the longest dimension is fixed, say 5'' pixels?

Great gallery otherwise.

Thanks.
[/quote]

Mark explains this well. If you want fixed dimensions, enter 5'' in both height and width. It'll look ugly though. 

If you look at the default HTML gallery, you'll notice that there is only one slider for the image size. When I released the original version of this plugin, that was how it was done. People constantly requested having a slider for both height and width. So that is why it's there. 
In Lightroom itself, the dimensions are constrained by the aspect ratio. So a standard DSLR ratio means that for a width of 5'', the height can be no larger than 333, even with the height slider set higher. If you set the height to 4'' and then started to move the width slider, you would see both dimension get larger until width reach 6''.. (3:2, 6'':4''). Then the situation reverses. Because the height is 4'', moving the width slider past 6'' will do nothing. 
The premise of the gallery is that of the examples shown in the introduction: Equal height in both portrait and landscape pictures.


----------



## dreampool

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Height limitation*

Thanks for the height limitation explanation, Sean.


----------



## Ome Jan

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Well Johnny/Sean I got the clue and my galleries are working.
I made one collection of all photo's I want to be on the site, so the first 2' photo's are in gallery 1 if I set the number to 2' in the file info, and so on..

@ Sean, maybe it's a tip for the next version to use 6 collections for 6 galleries instead of 1 for 6. That might be easier to sort, too


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg51458#msg51458 date=125''45782]

Make it hard Johnny..! 

It's easier to add &lt;p style="color:#'''''';"&gt;&copy; Sean McCormack&lt;/p&gt; into the copyright field. No need to edit generated files. 
[/quote]

That's too easy for me!


----------



## Ome Jan

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg46793#msg46793 date=1245'1'411]



MM6 said:


> 3. On the contact form I would like to change the text for that form and I am just wondering it that is possible. I would like to have it in Swedish that is.



Open the contact.html page inside LRB_Portfolio.lrewebengine, and search and replace the text.
[/quote]

I have a question about this old quote, in which program can I open the LRB_Portfolio.lrewebengine?
I did open the contact.html file into IE but there is no option to edit the text.


----------



## Kjcox

*Problem seting up  Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2 vista 64*

Hi I’m having a problem setting up LRB Portfolio the reason being the pdf look like it may be written for a different version of light room 2? Or version of windows .

I am using vista 64 and do not seem to have the same folders that are in your light room screen prints. my lightroom is 64 bit incase this is the reason.

The pdf states the LRB Portfolio.lrwebengine folder into the Web Galleries folder. Place the Template folder (LRB Portfolio Templates) in the folder Web Templates. Restart Lightroom.


But my version has a folders called Modules, moxplugins, Resources and shared, then just a load of dlls files ect ... 

In the shared folder though is a folder called web engines and this seems to hold the coding for the templates or so it looks 

In it are folders ... autoviewer. lrwebengine, default_flash.lrwebengine, default_html. lrwebengine, postcardviewer. lrwebengine and simpleviewer.lrwebengine 

I made a folder called Web Gallarys in the shared folder and put LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine in it and template does show up in Lightroom 2 but have not got a clue where I would put ... LRB Portfolio Templates? As there is no file called web templates. I would just make on one in the shared folder but will not kn

Thanx all the best

Ken


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Ome Jan link=topic=3126.msg51591#msg51591 date=125'23932']
I have a question about this old quote, in which program can I open the LRB_Portfolio.lrewebengine?
I did open the contact.html file into IE but there is no option to edit the text.
[/quote]

This is done in the UI in the next version which will be out soon.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Kjcox link=topic=3126.msg516'7#msg516'7 date=125'25682']
Hi I’m having a problem setting up LRB Portfolio the reason being the pdf look like it may be written for a different version of light room 2? Or version of windows .

[/quote]

That's in XP.

Did you click the 'Show Lightroom Presets Folder' in the Presets tab of Preferences?


----------



## Kjcox

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



> That's in XP.
> 
> Did you click the 'Show Lightroom Presets Folder' in the Presets tab of Preferences?






Lol I think I need to learn to read I spent 2 hours trying to find the preset folder in vista.... I somehow misread it as vista and not Lightroom  

Looks great thanx its clear you have put a lot of effort in creating this.

Can I ask though is there a way to put as many images as you like in each Gallery? the reason I ask is I put 94 images in one but as I did not have 94 for gallery 2 (trying to Galleries’ theme related) My only option I could see was to reduce items in gallery one and because of the nature of my gallery one this would not be a good option for me.

out of curiosity would this be able to work with something like Fotomoto shopping cart? where some one spots a picture they like and can buy it directly from page? Iv seen a site that does the Fotomoto thing (I wont name them) but this template looks so much cooler, is cheaper and does not have all the hidden extras to payout i.e License for commercial use.

cheers

Ken


----------



## Ome Jan

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

One last question, the first picture of gallery 1 also appears in the home, about, blank page and contact.
I want for each page a different image, a photo on my home page, another on the about, another on the blank page (bio in my case) and one right of the contact form. 

Where in the total collection should I put the 4 photo's?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Well the info is in the manual... : Anyway the pages have a field called "_PAGE NAME_ image number" The number of the image goes there. The default is "1"


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Ome Jan link=topic=3126.msg51665#msg51665 date=125'35'513]
One last question, the first picture of gallery 1 also appears in the home, about, blank page and contact.
I want for each page a different image, a photo on my home page, another on the about, another on the blank page (bio in my case) and one right of the contact form. 

Where in the total collection should I put the 4 photo's?
[/quote]


The default image is 1 because people often go to Web with only 1 image selected. If the default were any number higher than 1, you'd get all sorts of code errors from Lightroom that are indecipherable to the average user. 
I could, of course, error trap that and give you a beautiful, but chiding, message telling you that you need to have more images selected, but it's much prettier having an image on the page. 

Each Page has a control section in Site Info. One of the options is as Johnny points out a page name image number, so it's called About Page Image Number on the About page and so on.


----------



## Kjcox

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*



> Is there a way to put as many images as you like in each Gallery without them all having to be the same amounts as it makes things a bit restricted.
> 
> It seems daft having to use padding to make up the numbers and also impractical.
> 
> One of my galleries has 94 images and another has 24 they would look out of place in one basket as such.
> 
> 
> Would this template also be able to work with something like Fotomoto shopping cart? where some one spots a picture they like and can buy it directly from page? again I have seen this done with this style of template. (can show link if you like)
> 
> Both these options are possible as I have seen them done with another lightroom 2 template if they are not possible with this version are they likely to be added to an update.
> 
> I just figured I would mention this as if they could be included then it would make this template even better.
> 
> Hay perhaps do a wish list link so people can add what they would like to see included?
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ken


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Have you read the manual? Setting up the galleries is explained there. Each one has a number of images field. 
I will not be adding a shopping cart to this plugin. It is well beyond the remit and intention for this. By all means purchase Matt's gallery, he's a good guy. 
As it stands this plugin is close to the end of it's development life, as in there will be only minor bug fixes and features added after the next version (2.2) is released. Functionally it does all it needs to as a web showcase (hence the name: Portfolio)


----------



## Kjcox

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Wow sounds like the claws are out ....

Yes I read the manual .... not that it would help as reading it will not change the fact that I am still restricted in limiting images per gallery.

If I have for example a person had 3' landscape images and only 9 animal picks what are they to do? make two galleries of 1' landscape and one gallery of 9 animals .. No wait they cant do that can they as LRB Portfolio says no as the script says no.. they will have to shoot another animal shot or remove 2 images, and as most of us know this is not practical, the solution is daft to say the least.

Had I wanted to buy matts script I would of done so but I have bought this one and to be honest prefer how this one looks.

Plus a big deciding facture for not buying from matt was after buying TTG Highslide Gallery Pro I would be forced into buying a commercial licence as it uses Highslide licence to use it for commercial use. plus some of the features that I felt should of been in a pro version where set as back end sales.

Like I said yours is a great looking script I just cannot see why it had to be coded so that the end user i.e. the one who pays for the product has to be forced into limiting their image use ... which I will add is not mentioned on the sales page.

Going via some of the posts in this forum I am not the only one who has asked for this to be sorted, leaving issues like this untouched all this will do is force users away from your product onto another as again some users has done. (going by some of there website links)

If you just don’t know how to fix it never mind I was only trying to offer suggestions to make this product more usable not just for myself but others who may want to buy it,  I guess you just took my remarks as criticism that was not my intention.

heck your on the panel of lightroom shorly some one there can help you.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Claws? I have no idea where that one came from. If you think I've claws out here, oh boy. 

I still don't get why you think the numbers are limited in some way. The only limit is the total number of images which is 5'''. You can have that in 1 gallery or spread around 6. You could have 6 galleries with one image in each. Any way you like it. My music photo website has around 1'' in one and 3' in the other. So if you have 3' landscape images and 9 animal shots, have gallery 1 do 3' images, and gallery 2 do 9. Easy. 

It's in both the manual and the video on lrbportfolio.com, so I am totally at a loss as to why you think it's otherwise. Which might also explain why there's no mention of it on the site as being limited. 

As to Matt and the script issue, Matt is completely upfront about it. Still, I don't see how this is any kind of issue. Take a hosting/design service like livebooks.com. The unlimited package is $32'', with a basic package of $8'' (although there was a special on it recently). This is a hell of a lot more than the cost of the gallery with the Highslide license. If you looke into getting a designer custom designing your site, you'd probably be looking at $1''' minimum for a site with a sales backend. 

Horses for courses. A €1' (soon to be €15) plugin intended for use a basic portfolio website is never going to give you that. With the feature additions since the initial release, there has been a substantial increase in the power that this simple plugin offers. But if you need a dedicated sales backend, you should be looking at services that offer it, like livebooks, or Photoshelter.


----------



## Kjcox

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sorry Sean your right.

I can’t believe I couldn’t see it ether but after reading your remarks I went and checked and ...Yes each Gallery Can indeed have as many images as you like I really am not sure how I came to the conclusion that you couldn’t. I think I must of missed the part where you input the amounts per Gallery .

I do apologise and felt it was only right to let you know.

As for your response to As to Matt`s and the script issue yep when you look at it like that I guess again you are correct. I guess it is cheap compared with paying for a designer ext.

Still I’m happy with this one so will not be buying matts just yet unless there is a way to embed this one in somehow so I can still have a scrolling gallery. 

Anyway a real big apology from me. .... now get to work on adding a payment cart .... Just kidding 

cheers Ken


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Ome Jan

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean and Johnny, I finally got my photo's on my pages. It's quite simple but you just have to know :-[
Next step for me is uploading the whole thing. If I have trouble there I'll be back.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

LRB Portfolio is now updated to 2.2 http://lightroom-blog.com/2''9/'8/lrb-portfolio-updated-to-version-22.html

Current users can get the new update free via their download link.


----------



## Ome Jan

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I have a 'bug' on my frame, I think it has to do with the metatags description. In the upper-left corner of all my pages shows: "&gt; "/&gt; 
I filled my SEO fields just like this: &lt;meta name="description" content="my text is here"&gt;
The keywords field is also filled: &lt;meta name="keywords" content="my text is here"&gt;

If I delete the last "&gt; of the command in LR, the "/&gt; dissapears but the "&gt; stays. 
I hope you'll understand me, otherwise check my site www.janvandemaat.nl to see what I mean and what I should do to remove it.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You only need to fill in the bits that appear in the content section you've posted above. 
The rest is already in the code.


----------



## stevebri

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just to say Sean that after buying your plug in months ago, I finally got around to working with it this week after updating to 2.2.

just wanted to say Fab, thanks a bundle, it really is easy as slipping a good Guinness down on a Saturday night...  

i've done things a bit different, using LRB on the back end of my front page and various other (probably stupid) ways of doing the galleries, but take a look, any criticisms are always welcome 


www.stevebrickles.com


----------



## sbe

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

hi sean,

i've won a little photo-homepage contest on a german it-news website...with your plugin.  

thanks a lot!

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/software_os/audio_video_foto/news/199899/pc_welt_sucht_die_beste_foto_homepage/index.html

http://www.digitaleraugenblick.com/


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey, that's well cool. Congrats!


----------



## Denis Pagé

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Congratulations Sven! Nice site


----------



## mpeterson

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg51932#msg51932 date=125'675375]

Current users can get the new update free via their download link.
[/quote]

Sean - thanks for all your efforts with this! I'm a "new" user of LRB Portfolio and recently downloaded v2.1 a number of days ago. Of course now I see v2.2 is out, and I'm very excited about it!

I just PM'd you about this, but since I didn't see another inquiry in the support thread thought I'd post: I had an email crisis and lost all my mail older than 1' days, including the mail which had my download link noted. :-[ Is there a way to have my link resent without having to repurchase access?

Thanks again!
Mark


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Mark, I'll need your paypal email address. I do reply to any emails I get about this, so I can only assume it got lost somewhere. A PM with your mail will do, no point in sharing it with the world!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Lightroom 2.31 is now up for download. A small error was introduced with 2.3, where I was looking into an automatic way of placing the email address inside the PHP for the mail form. I forgot to swap the email address back out when not of the solutions I tried worked. 

As with all updates, this is available from your download link.


----------



## Numbnuts2

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Would that be the reason why,when I was trying to send a test email to myself yesterday (no,I´m not that lonely :icon_mrgreen I received nothing?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Did you change the email address in the mail.html file? 
Also, as the User Guide states, if you don't get a mail, it means your server is not set up for PHP mail.


----------



## Numbnuts2

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi
Yes I changed email address in mail.html file,and I will check php to see whats happening there
Thanks
James


----------



## Numbnuts2

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,found the relevent bits in your manuel re PHP mail,changed it and its works perfectly.

Have another small problem,bluehost can´t help me and I´m not sure if its something within the LRB program that can fix it.
When I uploaded my site to bluehost I noticed that on all the pages there is the following script near the menu bar.I quote

¨);pageTracker._trackpageview();}catch(err){}

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance
James


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yep.. You've entered the entire Google code into the Analytics ID, which only requires the ID number (in the form UA-xxx etc)
The reason it only shows on the host is that Lightroom will keep opening the ga.js file every time you refresh, so I added code that only adds the Google Analytics code when you publish.


----------



## aperturef64

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just designed site with LRB and uploaded to test site on my server...very nice software. Thanks.

Little issue with the contact form.
I have PHP installed on my server and have been using contact forms for a few years with current website.
I have opened mail.html file to alter email address but the file I get does not contain the necessary text to change [email protected] File I get is attached. Am I missing it?
I have tested contact form and email sent does not reach me. Hopefully once I change the mail.html file it will work but if not, and I use just the contact details, is there any way of adding a line space between each item (name, email, phone, etc ) as I find it a bit cluttered as is.
Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

update to the current version 2.31, via your download link. Alternatively just look for the line $recipient= and add your email there after the =. (don't forget the ; after the emai address) 

I was trying to find a way that PHP could read a Lua variable, unfortunately I missed changing it back before sending out 2.3, hence the correction in 2.31.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

As to space, try adding &lt;br&gt; tag at the end of the line. Should work.


----------



## aperturef64

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks.
I have 2.3.1

Tried adding the email address as suggested:

"; echo "Back"; } elseif (mail([email protected];,$subject,$message,$replyto)) { echo "
Thank you for sending email

= sign not here so I added it also after $recipient. This is only place I could find $recipient in file.
Have reuploaded site but still no joy.

line break does work for contact details though so thank you for that.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hmm. 
I did fix this for 2.31. I'm looking at the source here now.. 

It's on line 5' of mail.html inside the package. 

Here's the full text of mail.html for 2.31:



		Code:
	

&lt;%
--[[ Define some variables to make locating other resources easier
   firstPage was defined in our manifest.]]
local imageNumber=math.floor(model.nonCSS.mailImage)

  local others = "content"
  local theRoot = "."
  local mySize = "large"
 
%&gt;

&lt;html&gt;
&lt;head&gt;&lt;title&gt;$model.nonCSS.pageTitle&lt;/title&gt;&lt;link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="content/custom.css" /&gt;&lt;/head&gt;
&lt;body&gt; 
&lt;%

local function fixUrlIfRelative( url )
 url = tostring( url ) or ""
 if string.find( url, "[a-z]+:" ) then
  -- this url starts with something like http: or mailto:, so leave it alone
 else
  -- this url is probably relative, so we need to tack on theRoot to the beginning
  -- of it, so no matter where the page we're currently viewing is placed in the 
  -- output hierarchy, this link will still point to the same page
  url = theRoot .. "/" .. url;
 end
 return url
end

 --[[ Include the identity plate during preview to enable quick live update ]]

  local includeIdentityPlate = mode == 'preview' or model.appearance.logo.display
  if includeIdentityPlate then
   local url = fixUrlIfRelative( model.metadata.homePage.value )
 %&gt;
 &lt;div id="model.nonCSS.idplateEnabled"&gt;
  &lt;div class="logo"&gt; &lt;a href="$url"&gt; &lt;img width="&lt;%= getIdentityPlateSize().width %&gt;" height="&lt;%= getIdentityPlateSize().height %&gt;" class="pngDelayDisplay" src="$others/logo.png" alt="Logo"&gt; &lt;/a&gt; &lt;/div&gt;
 &lt;/div&gt;
 &lt;%
  end --[[ End conditionalize identity plate ]]
 %&gt;&lt;% if not model.nonCSS.menuBottom then %&gt;&lt;% includeFile ('menu.html') %&gt;&lt;% end %&gt;&lt;div id="aboutwrap"&gt;
  

&lt;div id="about"&gt;
&lt;?php

// /////////////////////////
// Change [email][email protected][/email] to your email address.
// ////////////////
$recipient = '[email protected]';



// Everything below this line is fine.




$email = $_POST['email'];
$subject = $_POST['subject'];
$from = $_POST['from'];

$replyto = 'Reply-To: '.$email;

if ( isset($_POST['imageName']) ) { 
$_POST['imageName'] = implode(', ', $_POST['imageName']); //Converts an array into a single string
}
$iname= $_POST['imageName'];
$message = "Subject: $subject From: $from At: $email $iname ".stripslashes($_POST['message']);

if (!preg_match("/^([a-zA-Z'-9])+([.a-zA-Z'-9_-])*@([a-zA-Z'-9_-])+(.[a-zA-Z'-9_-]+)*.([a-zA-Z]{2,6})$/", $email)) {
 echo "&lt;h4&gt;You entered an invalid email address. Please press Back and try again!&lt;/h4&gt;";
 echo "&lt;a href='javascript:history.back(1);'&gt;Back&lt;/a&gt;";
} elseif ($subject == "") {
 echo "&lt;h4&gt;Your mail has no subject. Please press Back and try again!&lt;/h4&gt;";
 echo "&lt;a href='javascript:history.back(1);'&gt;Back&lt;/a&gt;";
}
elseif ($from == "") {
 echo "&lt;h4&gt;You've not entered a name. Can you press back and enter it please!&lt;/h4&gt;";
 echo "&lt;a href='javascript:history.back(1);'&gt;Back&lt;/a&gt;";
}

elseif (mail($recipient,$subject,$message,$replyto)) {
 echo "&lt;h4&gt;Thank you for sending email&lt;/h4&gt;";
echo "&lt;a href='javascript:history.back(1);'&gt;Back&lt;/a&gt;";
} else {
 echo "&lt;h4&gt;Can't send email to $email&lt;/h4&gt;";
}
?&gt;
&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div id="aboutleft"&gt;&lt;img src="large/&lt;%= getImage(imageNumber).exportFilename %&gt;.jpg" alt="" /&gt;&lt;/div&gt;
&lt;/div&gt;

&lt;% if model.nonCSS.menuBottom then %&gt;&lt;% includeFile ('menu.html') %&gt;&lt;% end %&gt;

&lt;/body&gt;
&lt;/html&gt;


----------



## aperturef64

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks.
Now somewhere in all of this I have altered the mail.html file through text edit!...oops!
Is there a way I can get a new version of this file so I can put it back into the folder and make the necessary changes?

Marc


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sure, click Select in my post above, then copy and paste it into the file mail.html inside the LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine plugin folder/package.

In my 2.4 development version, this is all changed. I figured out a roundabout way of letting the user enter their email inside Lightroom, removing the need to edit the file.


----------



## aperturef64

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

ok. now I right click on the lightroom icon to show package contents, click on plug in but can't find the lrb webengine folder anymore...it was there before.
I'm obviousley getting confused here!

everything else still works!
Can't find the folder with spotlight...if I simpy reinstall LRB I assume it will not affect my built sites?

Then I can copy the text from your post and go from there.

Thanks.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Open Lightroom, then Lightroom&gt;preferences. Click Presets, then click 'Show Lightroom Presets folder'. When this opens look for Web Galleries. The LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine package is inside this. Right click and choose 'Show Package Contents'. Open Contents and then open mail.html to edit it.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## aperturef64

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

all sorted now. Thanks very much for all the help.

Working mostly ok but I'll do a final check once site is fully online (not in test folder as it is now)

One other question.
I actually have three websites with three different email addreses. (different domain names)
Is there any way of having these different email addresses for each site on the contact form?
Of course I can put in the correct addresses for the direct contact etc but wondering if the contact form itself can work in any way with different addresses.
If not of course people using the different contact forms will all go to my primary email address (just changed on the mail.html file) but it's better in general if the contact form used on a particular site comes to the relevant email address.

I'm assuming not but it can't hurt to ask.

Thanks.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just edit the mail.php when you export each gallery (mail.html gets converted to mail.php when exported)


----------



## aperturef64

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

brilliant.

thanks.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

A work around would be to have one email account like gmail for your contact page and have the gmail forward to multiple accounts.


----------



## stevebri

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

A quick question I'm unable to solve on my own or find a thread here, (if there is one, I apologize in advance).

It concerns the text in the 'about' section. I don't seem to be able to add spaces or breaks in the text, whether I type it on or cut and paste I seem to have no control over it... is this just simply the case or am I doing something wrong ...?

Keep up the great work.

Steve


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey Steve
It gets a quick mention in the User Guide, page 5, but as it's only 3 lines, easy to miss:

In the text section (and in that of About and Blank pages) use the HTML tag &lt;br&gt; to create a new line, or use &lt;p&gt;&lt;/p&gt; to create paragraph sections.


----------



## stevebri

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

HA... So funny (and you are so fast) I just found that out by experimenting... was just about to reply saying 'don't worry, found it..' and you beat me to it..

Thanks again for the fab software and great support....

S


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Now that the email notification is working for me again! I was beginning to think that the forum was dead.


----------



## aperturef64

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sitemaps.

In an effort to increase searches on google etc is their any way of automatically creating a sitemap from website built with LRB?

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sitemaps are greatly useful in large sites, but on a site that builds out 1' pages at most with identical links on every page already? It seems a little overblown.

A sitemap has the links to all pages in the site on 1 page, which is why it's helpful for SEO. In the case of LRB Portfolio, you already have this on every page: the menu.


----------



## Paul O

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey Sean, hope all is well . 

I want to rework my site. With my current site I collect all of my images and place them in a collection - LBR Portfolio. I set it as the target collection.

Now, I would like to create a new portfolio to replace the existing one. Can I just make a new target collection and call it say LBR Portfolio 2? All of the site data I entered originally is what I would like to use for the new portfolio. Is this a simple change or do I need to rebuild the site?

BTW, I've got friends from here traveling to Galway next week, any tips? Any cool sites they would miss as tourists, good music/food or such.

Best,

Paul O'Mara


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hmmm.. 

If you save the gallery settings as a Template, you should be able to apply it to any collection. 

Tourists? If they're looking for trad music, try Taffes, Ti Coili or The Crane. The fish and chips in McDonaghs on Quay Street are great. After that it depends on taste really!


----------



## Paul O

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean, that makes sense. I know it seems like a simple question, but I just got stuck thinking it through.

I appreciate the G-way advice too. I'll sound like an expert to them. 

Best,

Paul


----------



## Dnicolas

*I lost lrbphotoblog template > Dowload again*

Hi, I've bought LRBPhotoblog some mounths ago. (up to 3)
I change my computer, because the last one was broking.
So I lost the template lrbPortfolio, how can I download it again ? 

Thanks


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Strange issue.

Building a gallery using a collection set and 5 child collections, point LRB to the collection set, activate the links to the collections, put in the correct number images, rename the galleries and it doesn't seem to keep the images in the correct order, sometimes puts images from one collection into another and collection 5 has no images in it, just a blank page, with the background but no images with the following text 

Please select more images. Alternatively reduce the number of images per gallery. 
The minimum required number of images for LRB Portfolio to work is the total of the number of images in each of the selected galleries.

I'm new to LRB and obviously may have done something wrong, however I've rebuilt the collections a couple of times, re-read the instuctions and pretty sure I'm doing it correctly - it got me flummoxed and short of re-installing LRB, is there anything else I could try.

Thanks 

Thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You need to use a collection, not a collection set. The reason for building up via a series of collections is to get the numbers right. Use the 5 collections to populate a new collection, create the image order and then create the gallery.


----------



## JeffScottShaw

*Finding the Resource/image-LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I have been setting up my gallery in LR and am almost ready to launch, however I would like to change a few of the images from the resource/image folder and cannot for the life of me find it on my computer. I'm on a Mac, have opened the presets folder and have looked through there and haven't found it...so I'm thinking I just am not looking in the right spot. If someone could let me know where I need to be look that would be great.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Jeff,You need to right click (or control click) on LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine (inside Web Galleries, inside the Presets folder) and choose 'Show Package Contents'. This will open a window with a folder called 'Contents'. Open this folder to see 'resources' inside.


----------



## JeffScottShaw

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean. I have really appreciated your insight and now your personal help. That's part of the reason I went with your product and I'm really happy with what I'll be releasing in the next week or so. Thanks again.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Jeff. I'm glad it's working out for you!


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg5455'#msg5455' date=12544369'7]
You need to use a collection, not a collection set. The reason for building up via a series of collections is to get the numbers right. Use the 5 collections to populate a new collection, create the image order and then create the gallery.
[/quote]

thanks for the reply, unfortunately that still isn't working, however I can make LRB portfolio work as described on an Win XP machine, so more than likely it is my set up on the Mac.

Thanks for the info and if I resolve the problem, I'll let you know what the issue was.


----------



## wombat vision

* LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi
I have been playing on and off with LRB Portfolio for a while and have finally uploaded a website based on it.
Check out www.wombat.to
One of the best improvements for me has been the gallery link option as a start page, I feel it really ties everything together.
I would like to make a suggestion for future features.
I would really like the ability to show only one image at a time in the galleries, with an arrow (or some icon) to change (scroll) to the next image.
I have no idea how hard this would be to implement...
I really like the simplicity of LRB Portfolio but it tends to get a little busy and cramped with too many images in the viewing field at the same time.
My current site is deliberately busy, that is also why the images are not sorted into categories, but I would like to be able to make a site where each individual image gets the focus and attention they require.

Mats


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey Mats, 
Not for this gallery, but perhaps for another one.


----------



## wombat vision

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Ok Sean!
Just make it as easy to use and available soon!

Mats


----------



## JeffScottShaw

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just wanted to let a few people have a look at my new website that is up and running. The ease of use has been great (I didn't have to go into dreamweaver and do my typical web design frustration dance) and so far I'm really happy with the way it works on different browsers. Great product and definitely the clean look I was going for. Check out my website at:
www.jeffscottshaw.com and let me know what you think.

Jeff
[email protected]


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I think it looks great Jeff. Nice work. The layout looks clean and simple, which I thoroughly love!


----------



## JLK0078

*Re: LRB Portfolio*

Mod Note: ignore the topic/response part. We're trying to move this to Sean's support thread in Software Advertisers, and are encountering technical difficulties.

I'm so sorry, this isn't in response to the last message, I can't seem to post a new topic and this is close to the topic.

Hello,  I'm new to Lightroom, but so far Love it! After using Aperture for many years, this seems to really be amazing.
I've downloaded the LRB portfolio plugin and have been redoing our site.

After successfully getting Gallery One up, I can not get Gallery 2 to work. I've gone over the instructions a million times.

The whole template keeps changing when I get to Gallery 2, and I can't seem to bring images into it. Also the menu moves
to the top. 

I know this is hard to understand, but anyone have any insight on this. I'd so appreciate it. 

Thanks you!!!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm afraid your description of what you're doing is too vague to ascertain exactly what you're doing. All the galleries are generated from within the collection of images, so if you change to different set of images, the settings change to match the newly selected collection. If you've not applied a gallery to the collection, then you get the default look. 

Basically:
Put all the images you want on the site in one collection, not a collection set, or a folder, a single collection. 
Sort them into order. Put images you want in gallery 1 together, gallery 2 etc. 
This can be done in Grid where it's easy to see the numbers. Look at the total number of images in Gallery 1. Put this number into Gallery 1 Number of images. Look at the last image in gallery 2. Work out the number of images in Gallery 2 by subtracting the number of images in Gallery 1 from the last image number in gallery 2. Enter this as the Number of images in Gallery 2. And so on. 

There's a video linked in the menu of http://lrbportfolio.com that may also help.


----------



## schrakapouet

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi there !

I have kind of an issue with the contact form. It says "Thank you for sending email" but still I don't receive anything on my mail box.  I've tried with differents mailbox from different hoster (by entering different emails in lightroom) but I still got this issue.
Is there anything I need to do besides entering my email in the mailto field in the contact page settings ?
I must say I have no knowledge whatsoever over php or html (that's kind of why I bought this plug in! )
I have the version 2.31. Tell me what other information I need to put here so somebody can help me !!!

Thanks for your help 

Btw, it's a very cool plug in Sean and makes my life easier  !! Thank a lot for your work !


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yes. 

You need to change the email address inside 'mail.html' in 'LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine' in the Web Galleries folder. It's explained in the manual.

2.4 will use the internal address from the Right Panel. It took ages to find out how to do this, hence it being only in the development version. I also had a code issue where some of the code was overwritten with gobbledy gook, so it's taken longer than the month between udpates. 

What's happening right now is that email is being sent to a fake email address, which is why you don't get anything.


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'd like to use LRB Portfolio for client proofing, but it's not practical without being able to display file names along with the images. Is this currently doable, or is the option in the works for a future release?

Thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The names show when you hover over the image if you set Title to 'Filename' in the Image Info section.


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Wow, that was easy!

Cheers.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No worries..


----------



## khirsah

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Any way to make it superimpose the filename onto the image?

Sean, I've just come to check for updates as I bought the plugin about a year ago and am using 1.1, the site says its available at my download link however I bought it on my old computer which was killed by a virus. Is there any way to retrieve the link? I have searched both my google accounts and cant find anything in either of those so it must have been to my old outlook email which would have been @picturesofperfection.co.uk (probably either [email protected] or [email protected])


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Neither of those emails show up in the system. Remember it's the email address that you used for Paypal that I need. Your full name might do also.


----------



## khirsah

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hiya

name will either be my real name Mark Littlefair, or my photography name Ashley Penny

paypal..christ i have loads!

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

most likely to be one of those!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Is this one still active?: [email protected] (i.e., the one you used!)


----------



## khirsah

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

yep i have it forward to my gmail


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You should have that now.


----------



## mpeterson

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean - got my LRB Portfolio site up, I really like it! 

Only one issue: the facebook and Twitter links on the Contact page (using your buttons and text field - thanks for including those, helpful!) don't open in a new browser window - at least on the various versions of IE I've tried. Is there something else I need to check in the Contact panel that I've missed to make this happen? 

I do have right-click disabled, but I've noticed some other sites in the thread above that have it disabled and FB/Twitter still open in new windows for them. What to do?

Thanks much for your support here, I'm very pleased to be using LRB Portfolio!

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I've not added code for them to open in another page. You could add target="_blank" to the Facebook and Twitter links.. 

In contact.html, change &lt;strong&gt;Twitter&lt;/strong&gt;: &lt;a href="$model.nonCSS.Twitter"&gt;$model.nonCSS.Twitter&lt;/a&gt;&lt;br /&gt; to
&lt;strong&gt;Twitter&lt;/strong&gt;: &lt;a href="$model.nonCSS.Twitter" target="_blank"&gt;$model.nonCSS.Twitter&lt;/a&gt;&lt;br /&gt;
Same for Facebook. Both of these links appear twice.


----------



## jasoncaine

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Best $15 I ever spent! I just got my site up and running last night in about 3'-45 minutes and am very happy with it.[br][br]I did run into one minor little issue with a photo not showing up on my contact page, but I caught Sean on Twitter and he got me set strait! That guy is a rock star ... seems like he's awake 24-7!  There is one little quirk that I am running into now, though ... and if anyone out there has any advice on it, I'd certainly appreciate it. [br][br]On windows in Internet Explorer 8 ... I get annoying blue boxes around anything that is a link, such as menu bar items, and my twitter and facebook links on bottom. After visiting, they are purple. I know this is the default, but I have the link color set to white so they would not show against the white background ... any ideas here? They do not appear when I view the site in safari. [br][br]You can see what I am talking about on the site:[br][br]http://www.jasoncainephoto.com[br][br]Again ... any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Inside your created CSS file (custom.css), add 

img{border:'}

Hopefully it wont's muck with the images that already have borders.


----------



## mpeterson

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg56738#msg56738 date=1258'82434]
I've not added code for them to open in another page. You could add target="_blank" to the Facebook and Twitter links.. 

In contact.html, change &lt;strong&gt;Twitter&lt;/strong&gt;: &lt;a href="$model.nonCSS.Twitter"&gt;$model.nonCSS.Twitter&lt;/a&gt;&lt;br /&gt; to
&lt;strong&gt;Twitter&lt;/strong&gt;: &lt;a href="$model.nonCSS.Twitter" target="_blank"&gt;$model.nonCSS.Twitter&lt;/a&gt;&lt;br /&gt;
Same for Facebook. Both of these links appear twice.
[/quote]

Thanks so much for the fast reply, Sean! I'll make this change this afternoon!

Best,
Mark


----------



## jasoncaine

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks, Sean ... That did the trick and didn't muck with any images![br][br]Is there a css fix that I could apply on the about page so that the text/image center on the page instead of being so far over on the left? Make it so the space between the text on the left and picture on the right always falls in the center? I am sure the same principle could be applied to the mail.php, and contact page as well?!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Font and Body Settings: Non Gallery image Position in Site Info.


----------



## pnelson22

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

This has me all tied up. Twice I have put the LRB website together and have it just about exactly how I like it. I am saving the templates, but when I go to add a new photo to the collection via the target collection &lt;B&gt; command, the entire order of the collection changes. I am nervous to open the Web module again. How do I either save the collection so it does not rearrange the photos, or how do I get the order back without having to manually arrange them everytime I add several photos?

Thaks


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I don't, nor does any plugin writer, have control over how Lightroom deals with Collections.

I suspect that when you add an image, it changes to 'Added Order' and that you should be able to change it to 'User Order' in the tool bar. Can you confirm the sort order?


----------



## pnelson22

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

That was it. Thank you for the tip. I had been looking in the upper tool bar for a "sort" function. Never thought to look down below. 

Thanks again


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Phew.. 
If it wasn't, I'd be really stuck for a suggestion!


----------



## jasoncaine

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

As LRB is right now, it stores all the images in the folder "large" and then copies the images in from there directly into the gallery. Is there a way that I could code move my images for one gallery into a particular folder and then for the code to serve all those images within that folder up when a page is loaded?
I hope my explanation makes sense here, but essentially what I am trying to do is create a folder that I could just remotely upload images to so all of those images would automatically start showing up on the page when people view it without having to re-upload that entire page or without copying in an img src for each pic.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No. There's no way for HTML to know more images have been added. 

The plugin runs through all images for the gallery and inserts them into the HTML when you preview, or when you export.


----------



## jasoncaine

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks, Sean.
What snippet of code do I need to remove to disable my site from showing image titles when someone rolls their mouse over the images? Is there a way I can just do it in Dreamweaver without recreating the entire gallery/site?
Gallery in question: www.JasonCainePhoto.com/iPhone


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Unticking Title in Image Info will do it.


----------



## TimGoodill

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

I have bought portfolio off you recently and all is good bar the php form, I know you mention in your video that it doesn't always work, but my host (just host) allows me to access the files that make the website and even edit the code. Is there any suggestions you can give to get it working as it seems odd that my other website on the same host works fine with php forms. Any advice would be great.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Did you edit the email address in mail.html? 

I haven't done enough with PHP setup on a server to help. I know that safe mode should be off and mail() active, but beyond that I really don't know.


----------



## Nefas

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey Sean,

hope you can help me. I´ve a little failure in the gallerys on my site with safari browser.
The gallerys are correct with firefox and internet explorer but in safari browser my gallerys are offset to the right site. The cmotion is working.
I don´t know what I have done.

My site is: http://www.nefas-photographie.de

Thanks

Sven


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

This is related to the Menu Offset, if you work with the offset, you can find a position where it doesn't happen. I've changed how it works for 2.4, but I've had serious issues with accidental overwriting in the codebase and have had to go back to the 2.31 code to begin again, so what is normally a once a month update has gone on much longer.


----------



## Nefas

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It´s the menu offset? 
I tried it. I changed the menu offset in LR until the gallerys previewed right in safari. 
With this settings I haven´t enough space for the header...

I think I didn´t quite understand it...why runs it with firefox and internet explorer but not with safari?
Do I have to change the header that it runs?

Do I have this right? You´re working for a update?
I´ll try to manage the failure in safari.

Thanks much

Sven


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The bane of every web designers life. No two browsers handle the code the same way. IE is usually the worst for it. 
I am working on an update, but like I said, I've had setbacks.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Try this.. in the generated css file in content/custom.css add 

 float: left; to #motioncontainer to make it look like this:

#motioncontainer {
 background-color: #666666 !important;
 float: left;
 border-top: #'''''' solid 1px !important;
 border-bottom: #'''''' solid 1px !important;
 color: inherit;
}
Don't mind the #'''''' or #666666, they're just the default colours.


----------



## Nefas

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yeah it runs!!! Thank you so much!

Don´t worry because the setbacks! You make a damn good job and the LRB Portfolio is the best plugin for lightroom! I´m happy I bought it!

Many many thanks by helping me!

Have a nice weekend

Sven


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No worries.


----------



## antpix

*Password Protected gallery*

Sean

Don't know if this has been requested yet, however an ability to password protect a gallery would be very useful, I don't think it would be tooooooo much work.

The next request might be though, having a feedback form/space for each image, would be great for getting client feedback.

Now I have an idea that this won't easily work in flash and therefore might best be done in HTML, however if it is possible, it would be a great addition to the plug in.

thanks


----------



## rusto

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just installed v2.4 (been using since 2.1, I think) and am having trouble with the contact form. Here is what kicks out when I try to send the form (in Safari and Firefox):

at the top of the resulting page is



		Code:
	

...ightroom/Web Galleries/lrb_portfolio/LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine/mail.html:86: '' expected near 'end'


and a little ways down, line 74 is highlighted:



		Code:
	

&lt;% if model.nonCSS.menuBottom then %&gt;&lt;% includeFile ('menu.html') %&gt;&lt;% end %&gt;% if model.nonCSS.menuBottom then %&gt;&lt;% includeFile ('menu.html') %&gt;&lt;% end %&gt;


Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Oops.. I can guess what happened there.. something was pasted into selection by accident. 

&lt;% if model.nonCSS.menuBottom then %&gt;&lt;% includeFile ('menu.html') %&gt;&lt;% end %&gt;% if model.nonCSS.menuBottom then %&gt;&lt;% includeFile ('menu.html') %&gt;&lt;% end %&gt;

The bit in red has been pasted in by accident. 
I'll get a dot release out immediately for this oversight.


----------



## rusto

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I took the part you highlighted out of mail.php and still get borked on line 74 with



		Code:
	

&lt;% if model.nonCSS.menuBottom then %&gt;&lt;% includeFile ('menu.html') %&gt;&lt;% end %&gt;


Forgive me for not being patient and waiting for your fix. :-[


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Well, that line is perfectly formed code wise. It's also 3am rusto and I'm exhausted from work tonight. I did upload the version with the fixed line. 

You shouldn't be able to use the form inside Lightroom anyway, because it doesn't have inbuilt PHP (well at least it didn't used to!). I'll see if I can spot anything, but I didn't actually change this file since 2.3. so I'm surprised to see this error crop up.


----------



## rusto

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks, I'll grab the new version and see what happens. BTW, I'm not trying to use it within LR, I'm upping to my webspace and testing from there.

Get to bed!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Cool. Just doing the very same. I wasn't getting an error with the new code though. Did you restart Lightroom after you made the edit?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Tested it online at it seems fine.


----------



## rusto

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It's working, thanks so much!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thank you for spotting it. There was some of the file changed at one point, but not that part, so obviously I somehow copied and pasted part of it wrong.


----------



## BMCTNLP

*Problem with LRB 2.4*

like the text said; what you see is what you get. - LRB 2.4 ; I can't even get past loading images into the Galleries - Home Page uses same images as Gallery 1 ??????????????? Give me a break. Oh well it was less than 3'.'' - Instructions are a mess.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*Re: Problem with LRB 2.4*

Instructions sounded quite clear to me. Can you explain what problems you're having? And your profile says you're using 3.' beta, which probably doesn't support the LRB gallery yet, so which LR version are you using it with?


----------



## David Phillips

*LRB not working on server*

I have used LRB to create a website and exported files to desktop.

opening the index in IE , the "website" works great.

transfering those files to a different PC, works great as well.

after uploading to web host, placing in "publlic html" , same place as the old site, page does not display correctly.

hots says it's a scripting error and is no help. I think it's something simple like activating ccs or php or similar.

the website is located.....www.dphillipsphotography.biz

thanks in advance.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB not working on server*

Looks to me like you've only half the files uploaded. Also, you need to be posting here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=3126.'


----------



## David Phillips

*Re: LRB not working on server*

Thanks for the relocation.

I uploaded every file generated by the "export" command.

Will be working on this. Love the plugin, just want it to work on the web.

I'lll take a closer look this evening and post my findings.


Thanks again.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB not working on server*

Let me know how you're getting on.At the moment the resources, content and image folders seem to be missing. 
I've asked Admin to merger this into my support thread.


----------



## Ian Farlow

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The two threads have now been merged.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Ian!


----------



## David Phillips

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thank you Sean. I feel like a total newb. Had to create directories on my server and upload the "missing files".

My new issue....The Cmotion script is not working. It is loaded on the server along with the other scripts in the js folder. The site displays fine and all links work, however the cmotion does not function. I get no "click to allow active x " pop - ups, etc. Tried viewing the site on three different PC's...same thing, no scrollling, no active x pop-ups.

I'm currently searching for an answer to this issue.

Any ideas..?

Thanks again for all your help - 

David


----------



## David Phillips

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Well, found my answer.

My hosting company does not support Java on thier server. Looks as though I'll be shopping for a new host.

Suggestions...?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Wow..That's unusual. 

I'm using an Irish host, simply because they have an Irish support number (And I am in Ireland). It's not perfect, but they've always done their best to fix things if they do go wrong.

As to stateside hosts, I'm really not familiar with them.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

If you mean Java isn't supported by your hosting company than I don't think that's your problem as LRB doesn't use Java. If you mean Javascript than that's not an issue as Javascript is browser based and not server based. Just seems like a bad upload. Might want to upload again and check folder permissions once files are on the hosting server. Use an ftp app and not Lightroom to upload.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

He has Johhny, but it's not scrolling for me either here. I'm wondering if the right click disable isn't interfering with the scroll. As they're 3rd party scripts, I have no way of controlling that. I do have a new script for right click in the early stages of 2.5.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

In a moment of irony, I got an email from the editor of Photouser magazine praising the instructions. 
Anyhow, there's also a video on http://lrbportfolio.com and a new one on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT8aC26DokU


----------



## David Phillips

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Finally found the soltion - 

The "file manager uploader" used by my hosting company was rewriting the code on the server. I downloaded a third party ftp program, uploaded the files again and everything works great.

I did try the ftp in LR and had a few code issues as well.... so went with a third party freeware ftp.

Thanks again for all the suggestions and info - 

David


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Nice one David! 
The FTP inside Lightroom is pretty basic. I generally use Transmit for Mac myself, which is great for FTP droplets.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=David Phillips link=topic=3126.msg57965#msg57965 date=126'141'61]
Finally found the soltion - 
The "file manager uploader" used by my hosting company was rewriting the code on the server....
[/quote]

Ah-Ha! You left out that tidbit of important info. If you are on a Mac you can try ftp shareware app Cyberduck. Transmit is top notch too.


----------



## Joop Snijder

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,
In IE8 I get for every non-gallery page (about, contact, blank page) an error: object required for motion.js. I deleted the script tag which referenced the motiongallery.js file. After that the error is gone. Can you drop this tag for the given pages?


		Code:
	

&lt;script type="text/javascript" src="resources/js/motiongallery.js"&gt;
/************************************************ CMotion Image Gallery- © Dynamic Drive DHTML code library ([url]www.dynamicdrive.com[/url])* Visit [url]http://www.dynamicDrive.com[/url] for hundreds of DHTML scripts* This notice must stay intact for legal use* Modified by Jschuer1 for autowidth and optional starting positions***********************************************/
&lt;/script&gt;

And in FireFox and Chrome I get a white 'gap' under my black background.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Joop,
I'll look into it, while each page actually uses the same header, it's not difficult having a 2nd one. 

I'm not seeing the 2nd issue with Firefox on Mac, can you post a screen cap? Are you using the new 2.4?
Sean


----------



## Joop Snijder

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,
I'm using the latest 2.4 version with the IE8 white gap issue solved. Here's a screenshot how it looks like in chrome:
[img width=6'' height=48']http://www.joopsnijder.com/whitegap.jpg[/img]
Thanks for looking into.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Strange...


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Joop,
This seems to be a result due to Lightroom placing !important after the CSS it generates. If you open the generated CSS file 'custom.css' and do a replace all with '!important' for '' (i.e. an empty replace) it should fix this. How I get to do it in the plugin is a different matter. I suspect it'll be the way myself and Matthew Campagna have discussed: Have Lightroom generate the live updates CSS on preview, but hand generate it ourselves for the export. A big task, because there's a lot of conditional CSS involved.


----------



## Joop Snijder

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You were right. It works now. Hope you can solve it in the template.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Also, (and I say this sheepishly after a day of coding-but it's something I've wanted to do anyway), you could simply add height:1''%; to the body tag. At least this work on the new plugin I'm using


----------



## beautybelow

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,
New to the lightroom plug in arena and just purchased LRB portfolio. I seem to be having problems installing thru the plug in manager. What would be the direct route to install from the download folder?

Thank you,

Jon


----------



## beautybelow

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

sorted it out...learning!


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It's all explained in the manual. 

Web galleries are not installed via the Plugin Manager. Your info show mac so double clicking on LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine should install it automatically. 
Alternatively, in the menu, go to Lightroom&gt;Preferences&gt;Presets. Click 'Show Lightroom Presets Folder'. Once this open, create a folder called 'Web Galleries' (if it doesn't already exist). Put LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine into this folder. There's also a folder called 'Web Templates', put the 'LRB Portfolio Templates' folder into this. Restart Lightroom. 

_Edit: Too quick for me _


----------



## Joop Snijder

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

I'm still working on the white gap in chrome. I said it worked, but not flawlessly. I used both the changed custom.css and set the body height to 1''%. It seems that the only page, that's keeping the problem is index.html. The strange thing is it doesn't happen all the time. When I initially open the page, it starts with a white gap. After refreshing it disappears, and refreshing again it appears!.

I'm starting to wonder if it's a browser specific problem. I use Google Chrome 4.'.249.25 and it's still in beta. In IE8 and FireFox it works fine.

Besides that I've a feature request (if you don't mind). Can you add explicit links to a favicon.ico for the portfolio site. Not all browsers (at least IE) are loading the favicon automatically. So if you could add these two lines to the head.html:



		Code:
	

&lt;link rel="icon" type="image/x-icon" href="/favicon.ico"&gt;
&lt;link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="/favicon.ico"&gt;


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I saw it in CSSEdit prior to making the changes. When I do see it, it's gone once the page loads.
Do you want to Beta test the new version?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Joop Snijder link=topic=3126.msg58172#msg58172 date=126'443825]....I use Google Chrome 4.'.249.25 and it's still in beta. In IE8 and FireFox it works fine.
[/quote]

More than likely it's a Chrome browser problem that you are seeing. As mentioned it's still in beta and has many issues. It's faster than Safari but I've noticed at times it will stall when loading pages for no reason. Best to send a bug report to Google rather than try to fix your page code.


----------



## Joop Snijder

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

Sure I want to test the beta version. No problem.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sorry I haven't got this on to you yet Joop, I've had a lot on and will get it to you in the next few days.


----------



## stlbob

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean. I upgraded to Windows 7 with a clean install. I copied the file lrbwebengine back into the Galleries folder in my new Web Galleries folder. The LRB web engine now appears in LR but I have lost all of the text and gallery names and definitions. Is there a separate file which holds this info? Hopefully I can restore this from my backup.Thanks in advance.Bob Rickert


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Bob this information is normally stored in the collection, but I do recommend that people save it as a template also. If you haven't saved a template, but still have the old preference file available, then it should be in that.


----------



## macneill

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean, I'm new to LRB Portfolio 2.4 so maybe this has been dealt with before but I cannot find it if so...When I use the Stirling pound symbol I get a 'Â' immediatly in front of the '£' sign. This doesn't happen if I use a US dollar sign. Is there a fix other than relocating to the US?
Also in a text field if I use'&lt;li&gt;' to break a line there's a dot (or bullet point?) starting the following line. Is '&lt;li&gt;' the only line break to use or is there a workround here?
Thanks Brendan MacNeill


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Try writing this instead of £ 


		Code:
	

&pound;


OR

Take out the spaces first as this was rendering as £ in the code box!


		Code:
	

 & # 1 6 3 ;


----------



## macneill

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Many thanks JohnnyV. the '&pound;' did it wonderfully. The line break issue s less pressing so it can wait... have a great 2'1'.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

"&lt;li&gt;" is part of 'lists" you'll either have a bullet or number. 

Do you mean line break... &lt;br&gt;

You might need two per line.


----------



## macneill

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Doh! Many thanks once again.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No Problem... Happy New Year!


----------



## redchris

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,
In writing words in the Blank page text , I can't seem to make paragraphs and spaces lines. I end up having to manually adjust the htmland add the paragraph. The words all seem to go into one large lump.

What am I missing?

Thanks


chris golson


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Chris,
The only way to make text breaks is using &lt;br&gt; or &lt;p&gt;. This is mentioned in the user guide. 
The Blank page is just a copy of the About/Home pages so should act the same as these (which it does for me).

Sean


----------



## Olof Wessels

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

Love the way Lrb works, I created my own website with it, easy work, took me only 4 or 5 hours 

This is the url:
http://www.olofwessels.com/

I do have one major bummer at the end of the year though, my pc crasht yesterday and with it the plugin download of lrb (purchased only two weeks ago), I also lost the link to the download :(
Is there a way for you to retreive that link for me?

Anyway a happy new year to you and all lrb users


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sorry Olof, it looks like my notification has gone off again. 
If this hasn't been dealt with via other means, send me a PM with your paypal email and I'll resend the link.


----------



## PhotoCin

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I hope I'm posting this properly -- here is my problem: I have a new iMac (I was a pc person forever) and I am finding the transition a bit frustrating at times. I am using Lightroom 2.6 and have purchased the LRB Portfolio gallery. Here is a link to my first gallery  http://cgreenphotography.com/DJO/ -- as you can see it has no background. I want to use a .png file to add a background image, but when I upload through Lightroom I lose the image. I then tried to export the gallery to my desktop and upload via FTP client. This worked for one gallery I was playing aound with, but not for the one I linked to you. 

..resources/images.. is in my file structure at GoDaddy, but not on my iMac? I add an image via FTP and upload the gallery via Lightroom and the image is ignored. Help?

Thank you! I love the LRB Gallery -- and I'm sure I will love it more when I get this figured out.

PhotoCin


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Did you input the new background image name in the Body Background Image field before exporting.... as an example "../resources/images/newbackgroundimage.png"

GoDaddy should be fine. I have number of websites hosted with them.


----------



## PhotoCin

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yes, I did. I am uncertain why I could get this little experimental site ( http://cgreenphotography.com/LRB/ ) to recognize the background image, but the aforementioned site does not. ( http://cgreenphotography.com/DJO/index.html )

What next? If it helps, I have built the "working" site off the Wintershade" template, and the one that is ignoring me was built from the "LRB Brown" template. Perhaps there is something else in my template settings that is interferring?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I looked at the source code to both sites. There is no reference to background in the DJO site. But also what background image are we talking about? The swirly thing? It's on both sites.


----------



## PhotoCin

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

On the Wintershade site I put a .png image of a coffee cup. I wanted to use this same image on the LRB Brown site. 

By looking at the source code, do you mean control/command U on the site? I did that and I saw that there is a background image on the Wintershade site, but not the one I am referring to. I am trying to find the image bg8.png. What is the swirly thing?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Where is the coffee cup... don't see it?: http://cgreenphotography.com/LRB/

Also getting back to the source code.. yes right-click and view source. actually I just realized that background references refer to the two main images.

Anyway I haven't used LRB in a while so I'm a little rusty... But I think you have to do is place the image you'd like to use in the "images" folder that's inside the LRB plugin.

Go to main hard drive open --&gt; Library --&gt; Application support --&gt; Adobe --&gt; Lightroom --&gt; Web Galleries --&gt; LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine --&gt; (Right Click and select Open Package Contents) --&gt; resources --&gt; images. If you are still with me drag and drop your background image file into the images folder.... you'll see bg4.png for reference.

The go back to Lightroom to type in the file name in the background field. There will be some issues with placement and such...


----------



## PhotoCin

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thank you very much -- I think I can follow those directions -- I'll let you know. About the coffee cup, I think I made my site too big; the cup is off to the upper left hand corner (I'm on a 27 inch monitor that I am not used to at all!) Go here http://cgreenphotography.com/BT/ and you'll see the pattern repeated. I just made this one as a test and it worked like a charm. I went back to the stubborn site and did the exact same thing and failed again! Perhaps I have some bad coding in that gallery template? Maybe I should try a reinstall of the templates... ?

I'll do as you suggested first and let you know the outcome -- thanks again![/]


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## PhotoCin

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

didn't mean to make all that red! sorry


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

How did you get the coffee cups to work with this site? http://cgreenphotography.com/BT/


----------



## PhotoCin

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I created the gallery in Lightroom but instead of doing a direct upload I exported the gallery to my desktop. Then uploaded the gallery to my site at GoDaddy using their FTP client. (I did this because I suspected LR was writing over some of the data I entered.)  and Viola! it worked!

The information that I have been missing (and that has driven me insane the last two days) is how to find the resource/images files on my iMac. Finder does not show the resources folder -- do you know why this is? Without your help I would have never found them - I can't thank you enough!

BTW - I think I noticed in your profile info that you use an epson printer. I am having issues printing now that I have this new iMac -- I'm sure it's something simple, but I can't solve the problem. Can you tell where I might go to get help? Or perhaps you might have the answer?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

So you found the resource folder?

Yea Lightroom's direct ftp has problems. Best to use a thirdparty ftp app like shareware Cyberduck. http://cyberduck.ch/ 

Using Epson 48'' 17" printer. I just updated to Snow Leopard 1'.6 and there are no drivers for it... so I boot back in Leopard 1'.5 to print to it. Anyway what's the problem with your printer?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Finder won't show resources because the plugin is treated as a package file. I do explain in the manual that you have to 'Show Package Contents' to access it. Perhaps this is a good candidate for a video tutorial. 

As Johnny has said, Lightroom's FTP isn't the most robust in the world. Personally I use Transmit and an exported folder, that way if there is an issue with upload, it's only the upload that needs repeating, not the gallery generation.


----------



## PhotoCin

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I read the manual -- really I did!  It's just that I am overwhelmed with everything being so new and different. I am VERY used to my pc, but I love this iMac more than words can express. I'll get it sorted out.

Thanks for being so generous with your time and talent. And I agree about the video; that would be a tremendous help, esp for people like me that are new converts to the iMac way of life.

PhotoCin


----------



## PhotoCin

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Responding to JohnnyV (I'm not sure how this place works - sorry if I am not posting this properly) YES! I found the resource folder and life is worth living again! I'll check out Cyberduck, as you have suggested.

Regarding my printer -- I have an R19'' and somehow I cannot get it to work with my Snow Leopard OS. I have downloaded the printer driver (following Epson's instructions on how to install drivers for Snow Leopard users.) Long story and I'm sure what parts are important, so I'll just end this by saying that when I tell it to print, the printer icon appears and shows there is 1 image to print, but then it goes away... I don't even have enough time to see the print queue info -- it just disappears. Sound interesting? It's making me crazy!

PhotoCin


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Delete the R19'' print driver and reinstall the print driver.

Go to System Preferences --&gt; Print & Fax. Select the R19'' from the left-hand column and click the minus icon that's at the bottom of the column. Close System Preferences window and restart computer. Make sure printer is on and connected when installing print driver.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Also for Epson printer issues go here:

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...yes&type=highlights&noteoid=142167#no%2'model


----------



## PhotoCin

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I have uninstalled and reinstalled the printer driver and it is incredible! I have a totally new interface with my printer -- I have no idea what was wrong with the other driver, but maybe I did not have the printer turned on when I installed the driver the first time. Anyway, many thanks for all your help. I will now try to figure out if I have the right .icc profiles... I think I do but my test print was quite a bit darker than what I expected.

You guys are the best - I can't thank you enough! 

PhotoCin


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The iMac is quite bright, turn down the brightness and you'll find they match better. Consider getting a calibrator.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Congrats. 

You could have had the generic Apple cups print driver that confuses many users into believing they are running the Epson driver.

I've noticed some of your web images appear very dark. As Sean mentioned turn your brightness down and until you buy a hardware calibrator use Apple's built-in eyeball calibrator. It's in System Preferences --&gt; Displays --&gt; Color tab --&gt; Calibrate. Click Expert Mode. Follow screen instructions. It's best to squint your eyes to help match gray patches.


----------



## PhotoCin

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks - I have a calibrator that I used on my pc. It is a Spyder3 from Datacolor. I did calibrate the monitor but perhaps I used the wrong settings (due to unfamiliarity with iMacs and my excitement?) -- I've only done it just once. I will try the built in calibration tool now. Thanks again!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Use the Sypder with Gamma 2.2, Native white balance and brightness less than 12' cd/m2 (if possible)


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Use the Spyder just bring down the brightness slider to about 4'%

Yea what Sean said! :


----------



## asd3

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi, I really love lrb portfolio, I bought version 2.1 or something and now, setting up a website (installed the current version 2.4), I wonder how getting this 1px lines which can be seen here: http://robbieewing.com/

It separates the gallery from the links on the bottom of the page in a very nice way but I could not find any option to turn on or off... Maybe you know how to.

Thank you for your answer and your hard work for this plugin!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Use the 'Image Area Border Colour' in the Color Palette.


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2 - Text Lining up*

Sean 

Happy New Year

Is there a way to get the body text, the menu and the ID plate to all line up on the left hand side?

I've played around with the text, menu alignment, menu padding and Body Width, all to no avail.

Here is a link to my current test site, http://anthonyupton.com/up_pictures/test/, trying to keep it nice and clean, however because of that, the lack of alignment really jumps out to my eye. 

Is it possible to get the text, the logo and the menu to all line up?
Is it possible to get the boarder image area line to line up with the above and then also line up with the right hand edge of a right aligned non-gallery image? 

Thereby creating a clean rectangle of lines, text and images for the front page. This of course would carry over to the galleries. 

Is it also possible to add some alignment controls for the contact page, if you don't enable the form filling bit, the contact details are very lost on the page.

Thanks for all the hard work you are doing on make LRBportfolio a great little plug in for LR

Cheers 

Ant 

edited for idiocy


----------



## pkessel

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

Thank for this great product!!!

Are there plans to make LRB Portfolio xhtml W3C valid? Now it gives a lot of errors when you try to validate.

Peter


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

In the current 2.X cycle, no. Version 3, yes. 

I'd be more accepting of the W3C validator if it a) didn't give 4' errors for 1 '/', b) meant that all browsers comply, which they don't.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*Help/support with Lightroom Galleries Complete*

Help/support with Lightroom Galleries Complete

These posts have been moved to their own thread in Lightroom Plugin Discussion.

[iurl=http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=8925.']http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=8925.'[/iurl]


----------



## pkessel

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Ok thanks, good to hear that the 3x cycle will be compliant.

I agree, some sites that are xhtml valid are not always working properly in each browser. 

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=antpix link=topic=3126.msg6''48#msg6''48 date=126355541']
.....
Here is a link to my current test site, http://anthonyupton.com/up_pictures/test/, trying to keep it nice and clean, however because of that, the lack of alignment really jumps out to my eye. 

Is it possible to get the text, the logo and the menu to all line up?
Is it possible to get the boarder image area line to line up with the above and then also line up with the right hand edge of a right aligned non-gallery image? 
.....
[/quote]

Aesthetically it is best NOT to lineup all the elements as you want to do. 

With that said if you want more control it's best to go into your custom.css file and add padding:



		Code:
	

#navcontainer a {
 font-family: Arial, Veranda, sans serif !important;
 font-variant: small-caps !important;
 padding: 'px 'px 'px 'px
 color: #595959 !important;
 font-weight: normal !important;
 text-decoration: none !important;
 font-size: 13px !important;
 background-color: inherit;
}



Change the last 'px to add more space on the left:

padding= top right bottom left

Here's a gallery I did for a buddy of mine... no need to line everything up like soldiers.


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

@JohnnyV

Thanks, will have to have a look at that - might be a bit beyond me, but nothing ventured...

On the aesthetically side, can you expand a bit more on why you feel that it's best not to line up the elements? Would be interested as to understand more, I'm a photographer, not a designer.

You might want to email me off list if you think it's not appropriate for the list. info::at::anthonyupton::com - removing the :: where appropriate. 

BTW, nice site for Alexander

Cheers

Ant


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

In a design sense you want elements to flow and move. You don't want elements to be stiff and ridge. Can't really explain it.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

@JohnnyV - thanks for the feedback.

OK, had a look at the css file - arrrrrgh! That is scary

I think I understand about the padding, just wanted to make sure what the '#navcontainer a {' actually affected.

Does it affect the text on home page, therefore I'm pushing the text on the left, to the left and getting that to line up with the ID plate logo?

Cheers


----------



## amaryniuk

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks for the great product Sean, as well as being so active on this forum.

Possible feature request; I couldn't find reference to anyone asking about it.

Is it possible to implement mouse rollovers for _menu images_? Or would it be quite easy insert the mouseover code into the html files? 

Thanks.

Alan.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=antpix link=topic=3126.msg6''9'#msg6''9' date=12635825'5]
@JohnnyV - thanks for the feedback.

OK, had a look at the css file - arrrrrgh! That is scary

I think I understand about the padding, just wanted to make sure what the '#navcontainer a {' actually affected.

Does it affect the text on home page, therefore I'm pushing the text on the left, to the left and getting that to line up with the ID plate logo?

Cheers

[/quote]

Oh Sorry it's *NOT* *#navcontainer a* (I'm just getting over food poisoning so my brain is a little foggy) it's *#navcontainer* at the top of the .css file. Controls the menu positioning and other attributes. 

Only affects the menu.. hence the name... nav for navigation.



		Code:
	

 #navcontainer { clear: both !important; margin-top: 15px !important; border-top-color: #'''''' solid 1px !important; float: left !important; background-color: #FFFFFF !important; width: 1''% !important; color: inherit;}




This forum software bites the big one! Mangles my posts and reverses the code tags...closing tag is first.


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

@JohnnyV

So I'm leaving the body text where it is, but moving the menu? 

Will it also move the top logo? Or do I have to cheat that in the LightRoom setup.

What would be as simple to move the body text? If so what would be the 'section' to adjust

Cheers

Ant


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Ant, I've added a slider offset to the Identity Plate for 2.5 already, but as Johnny has mentioned, you do need to be careful because weighting all the text to one side makes it heavy and unbalanced. While we think of rules of composition in photos, they also apply to design. Even though you're not a designer, you can still appreciate composition.


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

@Sean

Thanks, I take on board what you are saying about design and good news about the slider for the ID plate, is it possible that you can also do it for the menu line?

When is 2.5 due for release? 

Cheers

Ant


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You'll need to present a sizable argument for that, especially as you can use images to create the look you want (with more text options than web text). I have tried to make this as versatile as possible, but it's still only a €15 plugin vs spending €3''' on a custom site. 
There isn't a release date as yet. It'll be when I get time to update the documentation and check that I haven't introduced more bugs. The CSS export mechanism has been rewritten for exported galleries to make it tidy and not full of '!important' statements, which was a mammoth task, but more than able to introduce formatting bugs.
Right now I have tax returns due on top of normal work, so it'll be late next week before I even get to testing.


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'13'#msg6'13' date=1263632651]
You'll need to present a sizable argument for that, especially as you can use images to create the look you want (with more text options than web text). I have tried to make this as versatile as possible, but it's still only a €15 plugin vs spending €3''' on a custom site. [/quote]

OK, hadn't actually thought of doing it with images - thanks for the pointer.
€15 is amazing value and I very much appreciate all the work you are doing.

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'13'#msg6'13' date=1263632651]
Right now I have tax returns due on top of normal work, so it'll be late next week before I even get to testing.
[/quote]

Tax returns - the bane of the working photographer - Coffee and more coffee seem to be the only 'oil' which makes it bearable. 

Best of luck for the coming year - Ant


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Ant.
I edited what I'd written earlier.. sometimes things change meaning with no verbal inflection present. I've a limited amount of time I can spend on updates. In fact I have a new plugin that's 97% done, except for tidying and writing the manual, and I can't even get time to do that (because it essentially has to be done in longer sittings). It's not from lack of want, just sheer lack of time! 

19th=deadline for 4 monthly VAT return.. I'm also getting to grips with the new Excel file my accountant wants me to use (better than last years one!).


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean

Assuming your on a Mac try http://blinkbid.com/ 

Blinkbid is a great bit of invoicing software, which is geared towards photographers and creatives. Not by any means a full blown accounting programme, but very simple invoicing which I can then just give to the accountant, which he finds very easy to input into Sage.

Cheers and have a good weekend


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

What I have does exactly what I need, fortunately. I spent ages trying to find a suitable product. 
You have to bear in mind, I do photography, sound, video, sound hire, system maintenance, lighting hire, plugins, as well as writing, so it's really a mess trying to use a job/time based system!


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'143#msg6'143 date=1263649872]
What I have does exactly what I need, fortunately. I spent ages trying to find a suitable product. 
You have to bear in mind, I do photography, sound, video, sound hire, system maintenance, lighting hire, plugins, as well as writing, so it's really a mess trying to use a job/time based system!
[/quote]

Well, glad you've got something which works for you.


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

New Question

Just created an Index Gallery front page and the 'watermarking' on the images on the exported site, extends beyond the frame, however within LR it has resized to fit the narrow image frame. Is this a known bug? Is there a work around, other than shortening the watermark text.
http://anthonyupton.com/up_pictures/2'1''11galleryindexwhite1/

Thanks again and sorry to disturb your book keeping


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It's neither a bug nor a feature. Lightroom only allows entire sets of images to be created, so the index gallery uses ones from the galleries. Also it only allows the watermark to be on or off, so if you created images that were smaller, then the watermark would be cropped off in the image by Lightroom. 

So am I aware this happens? Of course. Can anything be done in Lightroom or the gallery about it? No.

You could always generate a separate set of the same images using a dedicated watermark with LR2/Mogrify and overwrite them in the exported gallery.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Antpix... I just realized you are the same antpix over at flickr. I'm the johnv from your hotkeys topic. HI!


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

JohnnyV - the interweb sure does make the world a small place  - again thanks for all your help with the QuickKeys idea, really makes a speed difference when crunching pictures.


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'147#msg6'147 date=126365315']
It's neither a bug nor a feature. Lightroom only allows entire sets of images to be created, so the index gallery uses ones from the galleries. Also it only allows the watermark to be on or off, so if you created images that were smaller, then the watermark would be cropped off in the image by Lightroom. [/quote]

Thanks, however the strange thing is, that within LR and LRB engine, the watermark appears to have been resized to fit the image which is the correct size for the window size, 2''px by 4''px; specially created so I get the crop of the image I want rather than the default.

That's why I was surprised, as it worked within the preview pane, but not after export.

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'147#msg6'147 date=126365315']
You could always generate a separate set of the same images using a dedicated watermark with LR2/Mogrify and overwrite them in the exported gallery. 
[/quote]

That is what I thought would be the solution.


----------



## amaryniuk

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'13'#msg6'13' date=1263632651]
You'll need to present a sizable argument for that, especially as you can use images to create the look you want (with more text options than web text). I have tried to make this as versatile as possible, but it's still only a €15 plugin vs spending €3''' on a custom site. 
[/quote]

Can you clarify this Sean? Was this in response to my question about Menu Image rollovers?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I think Sean is saying "What do you want for €15... the kitchen sink too?"

You could probably code the rollovers after the gallery is generated if you know html/javascript.


----------



## amaryniuk

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

That's fair, I was just asking if his response was to me or to another question.

Thanks.

I have been trying to code the rollover's myself, but it's been a few years since I worked with html, but I should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I didn't mean that Johnny.. I'm amenable to reasonable requests. And it was in reference to Ant. 
I wasn't referring to rollovers, but that is probably a bridge too far for Lightroom because of setting up the Javascript and the images in the resources folder and then having them work correctly. There are hover colours for text and if you look at Lightroom-Blog.com, you can see CSS rollovers in action there if you want to try it with an exported version of your gallery. Each menu item needs a CSS call with the right measurements and offsets to create the rollover. 
What I meant in the other post was the Menu Alignment in response to a request from Ant. ID Plate is an image so creating an offset is doable. Moving a whole Div block without upsetting the code around it is a lot of work. Maybe cheating a margin on the menu items would work, but it would mean that they get closer together or further apart, which would be ugly. 
Someone else came back with this request, but I don't think it will be easy.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'332#msg6'332 date=12639'2979]
I didn't mean that Johnny....
[/quote]

Sorry about that!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I didn't mean anything to you either, my forum hero.. You never answered my PM BTW


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'359#msg6'359 date=1263918'56]
I didn't mean anything to you either, my forum hero.. You never answered my PM BTW
[/quote]

Answered!

Geez... I'm not lovin' this forum software. Never received a PM notice among other things.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You can switch notification on, as I found out after having 1' unanswered PM... Doh!


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yeah... forgot to set that. Fixed now.


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'332#msg6'332 date=12639'2979]
What I meant in the other post was the Menu Alignment in response to a request from Ant. ID Plate is an image so creating an offset is doable. Moving a whole Div block without upsetting the code around it is a lot of work. Maybe cheating a margin on the menu items would work, but it would mean that they get closer together or further apart, which would be ugly. 
Someone else came back with this request, but I don't think it will be easy.
[/quote]

Sean, don't know enough about coding and the problems moving different aspects of the page however I was happy with the ID plate and the Menu position, it was the text which I wished to be able to move - don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean

Not sure what is going on, my front page &lt;http://www.anthonyupton.com/&gt; seems to have a 2px white strip along the bottom of the gallery images on Firefox. This have been tested on a Mac and a PC. The original imags are all at least 1'''px on the longest edge.

It doesn't show up on Safari or Chrome.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Which version of LRB Portfolio are you using?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=antpix link=topic=3126.msg6'486#msg6'486 date=1264''2417]
Sean

Not sure what is going on, my front page &lt;http://www.anthonyupton.com/&gt; seems to have a 2px white strip along the bottom of the gallery images on Firefox. This have been tested on a Mac and a PC. The original imags are all at least 1'''px on the longest edge.

It doesn't show up on Safari or Chrome.
[/quote]

Don't see it in Firefox 3.5.7 Mac
OK I see it in Firefox 3.5.7 Mac


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean 

Not sure how to check it, the file info gives the creation date as 24 sept 2''9.

Re your last, does that mean it's not just on my machines?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

This is a bug that was fixed in 2.4, but I did have codebase issues with 2.4, where stuff literally got overwritten, so it may have missed the boat. I'm just checking it in 2.5Beta


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The plugin name in the Engine Panel should say LRB Portfolio 2.4 etc/


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

thanks, 2.31, will upgrade and see if that makes a difference


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It's not there in the current Beta, so it did make it into 2.4.


----------



## antpix

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

That's fixed it - I thank you. Tip Top service.


----------



## Mark1

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean, I have a simple problem... I am using one of the "blank pages" and want to make paragraphs separated by 1 line.. How can I put in a blank line? I can do this by Ctrl+ Enter in the box where you type the text. But the preview does not acknowledge the space.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The internal code is actually a paragraph, so you could enter 
&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt; 
New text


(I'm aware that looks backways, but you're ending the internal paragraph and starting a new one. The new one is ended by the internal &lt;/p&gt;.)

Or use &lt;br /&gt; &lt;br /&gt;


----------



## Mark1

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

So I take it the first&lt;P&gt; and the last &lt;/P&gt; are "hidden" as part of your code? and I only need to ad the &lt;/P&gt; then &lt;P&gt; between each of my paragraphs I want to ad? I think I understand!

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Correct. 

I do intend just putting in more text boxes in the future, but it's just that the UI is already packed. We really need custom panels.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

LRB Portfolio 2.5 is now available. http://lightroom-blog.com/2'1'/'1/lrb-portfolio-25-update-available.html


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

NIce Work Sean. Nice clean and slim CSS file. I'll miss the "important!" though.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I won't  

Technically !important is still there in the Lightroom preview. 

Here's a trick for you. 

Run preview in browser... you'll see the file is called file://:1/var/folders/vY/vY'WD'af2RWULU+8ZNcvV++++TM/-Tmp-/AgWPGExport-12/index.html or similar
 Go up 2 folder levels to file://:1/var/folders/vY/vY'WD'af2RWULU+8ZNcvV++++TM/-Tmp-/
and look for a folder AgWPGPreview.
That folder is where the Lightroom preview is coming from. 
Initially it'll only have the index.html file, but as you preview other files, they appear in the folder. 

How's that for an insider tip?


----------



## mpeterson

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just encountered a bizarre issue, and I'm lost on a solution. Would love some help on this one?! :-[ 

I've been using LRB Portfolio for several months, love it and have made many tweaks and updates. However, this week I entered the LR web module to add some more photos to my site template, and the template I have used for many updates has reverted to a design and text of many versions (and months) ago! The collection of images is intact, but the template from which I update my site on a regular basis has rolled back many edits. The only thing out of the ordinary that has happed since my last update.... I installed the v2.6 LR update a week or so ago....could that have corrupted my template?)

I do the "save with changes" routine when making edits, and I run weekly LR autobackups. But I don't understand the LR architecture enough to understand where web module files reside or where to look for a backup copy of a web template that's been exported - any advice regarding how to get my site files back without recreating everything from scratch? 


Thanks much!
Mark


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Did you save a Template of your site? Look in the Template Browser located in the left hand panel of the web module.


----------



## mpeterson

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

JohnnyV - thanks and yes, I always have saved (and resaved with changes) the template there. And this is the problem. When I click on my template there, what comes up is what was saved there perhaps 3-4 months and many revisions ago. So I guess what I'm trying to find out is, are the web templates saved as part of the periodic 'autobackups' that LR asks me to confirm doing weekly or so (I always allow this and have presumed everything in LR to be backed up), and if so, how to retrieve it?

Thanks again!
Mark


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Back ups are only for the catalog.

Could the template have moved or become corrupted?

Go To Show Lightroom Preferences --&gt; Presets tab --&gt; Show Lightroom Presets Folder. Then look for Web Templates --&gt; LRB Portfolio Templates. Also you could do a search for the template name.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Lightroom does save the settings associated with a collection in Preferences. Updating can lose preferences for whatever reason (it normally doesn't). As Johnny has said, if you saved a Template, it should be there in User Templates.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'629#msg6'629 date=1264212'33]

 Lightroom does save the settings associated with a collection in Preferences...
[/quote]

Does backup not only save catalog but web templates also?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No.. 
Matt Dawson at http://thephotogeek.com has a plugin that will save the preferences though.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## jfitzell

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'572#msg6'572 date=12641'3916]
LRB Portfolio 2.5 is now available. http://lightroom-blog.com/2'1'/'1/lrb-portfolio-25-update-available.html
[/quote]

Hi Sean,

I've been using LRB Portfolio for some time and have just upgraded to v2.5. Unfortunately, the email feature now seems to be broken... It used to work and since I've had no problems previously I simply deleted the existing files and replaced so I don't have the old email.php to compare differences.

It's occuring in IE8 and Firefox 3.6, most importantly it simply doesn't send the email ("Can't send email to [email protected]") however it also fails to render the page correctly so page layout is all missing and the menu is simply a list.

Have you seen this problem?

Cheers,
James

--Update: I've discovered that mail.php contained a reference to custom.css instead of lrbportfolio.css... changing this has fixed most of the rendering issue (it still isn't applying the page width setting so it doesn't quite match the rest of the site).

--Update2: Haven't resolved the email failure (which worked fine in 2.31) but I've seen that the error "Can't send email to [email protected]" is an error about emailing the sender, not my email address (this wasn't apparent initially since I was using the same email address for both sending and receiving).


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi James, 
I've not worked on the email page in this version so I'm surprised to hear that. The header file for mail.php is the same as that for home/about/contact etc, so it should be the same. I'll throw a test gallery up and test. If I find an issue, I'll get right on it.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You posted the edit as I typed. I'll check the CSS, cheers for the heads up. 

You'll need to read the manual because I changed how the email address is entered in version 2.4. You no longer edit the mail.html.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yep.. somethings up. Guess I'm not going to bed yet!
If you want a quick fix:
Inside the plugin, changing
&lt;html&gt;&lt;head&gt;&lt;title&gt;$model.nonCSS.pageTitle&lt;/title&gt;&lt;link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="content/custom.css" /&gt;&lt;/head&gt;

to 
&lt;% includeFile( "head.html" ) %&gt;
inside the mail.html file inside the LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine package/folder should fix the layout.


----------



## jfitzell

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

The change you've suggested for mail.html (and then re-exporting) seems to have had the same effect on the layout as my manual edit (ie it looks mostly right now, but still isn't applying the page width setting).

I'd already checked the manual for the email and have confirmed that safe_mode is disabled on my server. I couldn't see anything else in the manual that gave me specific things to check... certainly I haven't defined anywhere what mail server should be being used etc.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You need to restart lightroom for the edit to take effect. 

You need to enter the email in UI, I've checked the email is working here with the bad layout version ( it is).. Still editing the file for restart and upload.


----------



## jfitzell

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'682#msg6'682 date=12643'6'73]
You need to restart lightroom for the edit to take effect. [/quote]
I quit lightroom, editted the file, restarted lightroom and exported the gallery... it's now using the correct CSS file but still isn't applying the body width = 9''px setting (but naturally looks miles better than it did).

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg6'682#msg6'682 date=12643'6'73]
You need to enter the email in UI, I've checked the email is working here with the bad layout version ( it is).. Still editing the file for restart and upload. 
[/quote]
Maybe the 2.4/2.5 method of sending email simply doesn't work with my web server... I'll see if I can hack the files to go back to the 2.3 method which worked perfectly for me (and my other web pages are still sending email fine).

Cheers,
J


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

There is another UI issue with file re the menu, but it's definitely accepting the width here. Can you give me a link to look at please? here's the file I have now: 



		Code:
	

&lt;%--[[ Define some variables to make locating other resources easier   firstPage was defined in our manifest.]]local imageNumber=math.floor(model.nonCSS.mailImage)
  local others = "content"  local theRoot = "."  local mySize = "large" %&gt;
&lt;% includeFile( "head.html" ) %&gt;&lt;body&gt; &lt;%
local function fixUrlIfRelative( url ) url = tostring( url ) or "" if string.find( url, "[a-z]+:" ) then  -- this url starts with something like http: or mailto:, so leave it alone else  -- this url is probably relative, so we need to tack on theRoot to the beginning  -- of it, so no matter where the page we're currently viewing is placed in the   -- output hierarchy, this link will still point to the same page  url = theRoot .. "/" .. url; end return urlend
 --[[ Include the identity plate during preview to enable quick live update ]]
  local includeIdentityPlate = mode == 'preview' or model.appearance.logo.display  if includeIdentityPlate then   local url = fixUrlIfRelative( model.metadata.homePage.value ) %&gt; &lt;div id="model.nonCSS.idplateEnabled"&gt;  &lt;div class="logo"&gt; &lt;a href="$url"&gt; &lt;img width="&lt;%= getIdentityPlateSize().width %&gt;" height="&lt;%= getIdentityPlateSize().height %&gt;" class="pngDelayDisplay" src="$others/logo.png" alt="Logo" &gt; &lt;/a&gt; &lt;/div&gt; &lt;/div&gt; &lt;%  end --[[ End conditionalize identity plate ]] %&gt; &lt;% if model.nonCSS.menuBottom==' then %&gt;&lt;% includeFile ('menu.html') %&gt;&lt;% end %&gt;&lt;div id="aboutwrap"&gt;	
&lt;div id="about"&gt;&lt;script language="php"&gt;   &lt;?luawrite('$recipient ="' .. model.nonCSS.email ..'";\n')?&gt;&lt;/script&gt;&lt;?php
$email = $_POST['email'];$subject = $_POST['subject'];$from = $_POST['from'];
$replyto = 'Reply-To: '.$email;
if ( isset($_POST['imageName']) ) { $_POST['imageName'] = implode(', ', $_POST['imageName']); //Converts an array into a single string}$iname= $_POST['imageName'];$message = "Subject: $subject\n\n From: $from\n\n At: $email\n\n $iname\n\n".stripslashes($_POST['message']);
if (!preg_match("/^([a-zA-Z'-9])+([\.a-zA-Z'-9_-])*@([a-zA-Z'-9_-])+(\.[a-zA-Z'-9_-]+)*\.([a-zA-Z]{2,6})$/", $email)) { echo "&lt;h4&gt;You entered an invalid email address. Please press Back and try again!&lt;/h4&gt;"; echo "&lt;a href='javascript:history.back(1);'&gt;Back&lt;/a&gt;";} elseif ($subject == "") { echo "&lt;h4&gt;Your mail has no subject. Please press Back and try again!&lt;/h4&gt;"; echo "&lt;a href='javascript:history.back(1);'&gt;Back&lt;/a&gt;";}elseif ($from == "") { echo "&lt;h4&gt;You've not entered a name. Can you press back and enter it please!&lt;/h4&gt;"; echo "&lt;a href='javascript:history.back(1);'&gt;Back&lt;/a&gt;";}
elseif (mail($recipient,$subject,$message,$replyto)) { echo "&lt;h4&gt;Thank you for sending email&lt;/h4&gt;";echo "&lt;a href='javascript:history.back(1);'&gt;Back&lt;/a&gt;";} else { echo "&lt;h4&gt;Can't send email to $email&lt;/h4&gt;";}?&gt;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div id="aboutleft"&gt;&lt;% if imageNumber&gt;numImages then %&gt;&lt;b&gt;LRB Portfolio Error&lt;/b&gt;&lt;br /&gt;Please either select one image in the Film Strip if 'Use Selected Photos' is chosen, or Change to 'Use All Filmstrip Photos'. &lt;% else %&gt;&lt;img src="large/&lt;%= getImage(imageNumber).exportFilename %&gt;.jpg" alt="&lt;%= getImage( imageNumber ).metadata.title %&gt;" title="&lt;%= getImage( imageNumber ).metadata.title %&gt;" /&gt;&lt;% end %&gt;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;/div&gt;
 &lt;% if model.nonCSS.menuBottom==1 then %&gt;&lt;% includeFile ('menu.html') %&gt;&lt;% end %&gt;&lt;/body&gt;&lt;/html&gt;


----------



## jfitzell

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

The page is here:
http://www.fitzell.com/contact.html

When clicking Send I get taken to mail.php which is loading the CSS but not the width. (Also just noticed the copyright footer is missing).

Still looking into the email sending issue... I've defined my address in the LR UI, but when I use the form to email me I instead get an error saying it can't email the sender.

Cheers,
J


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi James, 

The sample gallery has a working email and layout. I'll rebuild the download and have it up shortly. Just looking at your link now. http://lrbportfolio.com/sample/contact.html


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm getting the email error James, but the width of the layout is working for me. Can you post the code for the mail.php file that was generated?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just to be clear, you need to enter your email address in the field shown in the attached image.


----------



## jfitzell

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yup, that's where I've defined it.

I'm now wondering if my website was using an older version of LRB Portfolio (even though I had 2.31 installed in Lightroom). Certainly I cannot get it working at all... I've defined my email address (say [email protected]) and then when I fill out the form (using [email protected]) I get an error "can't send email to [email protected]".

Regarding the page width, looks like it's a bodgy IE issue... have just confirmed it's working perfectly in Firefox 3.6. Strange that it's only affecting this page though. (Do you still want the mail.php file?)

Cheers,
James


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

How does the sample mail page look?

If you send me a note through the contact form I'll mail you back so you can email me the file.


----------



## jfitzell

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Will do... somethings still funny because your page works in IE8 and mine doesn't... but both work in Firefox.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You should have a new plugin arriving shortly.


----------



## brianU

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi, I'm using Portfolio 2.51 and I was wondering if it is possible for it to add in the img width="" and height="" lines to the exported gallery images.

Since its exporting to a specific size it should be able to calculate the exported image width/height...

Is this doable?

B


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Actually it's exporting to a constrained size and the actual dimensions only relate to the constraining dimension. 

Can I ask why you want this?


----------



## brianU

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I was thinking it would allow the gallery to be properly spaced right off the hop instead of the continual resizing and moving the pictures down it does now...

I was also thinking that exporting as progressive JPG might allow for slow bandwidth people to see a picture instead of blank space.

Just ideas.

B


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Curious. My connection is quite slow (shared line with 275 apartments) and I don't see this. 

It should be doable, but it's quite tedious to add. I'll add it to the list for 2.6.


----------



## theografie

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

hey sean!

short question: is it possible to have a blank field for a counter-code? 

there is something for google-analytics. but i am using piwik, an open source-project.

i am planing to buy LRB portfolio....and this is the last point that is missing for my decission


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Can you give me a little more detail?


----------



## theografie

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

the project is http://piwik.org/

and to track my visitors i need to include the following code



		Code:
	

&lt;!-- Piwik --&gt;
&lt;script type="text/javascript"&gt;
var pkBaseURL = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "[url]https://www.theo.bplaced.net/piwik/"[/url] : "[url]http://www.theo.bplaced.net/piwik/"[/url]);
document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + pkBaseURL + "piwik.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));
&lt;/script&gt;&lt;script type="text/javascript"&gt;
try {
var piwikTracker = Piwik.getTracker(pkBaseURL + "piwik.php", 1);
piwikTracker.trackPageView();
piwikTracker.enableLinkTracking();
} catch( err ) {}
&lt;/script&gt;&lt;noscript&gt;&lt;p&gt;&lt;img src="[url]http://www.theo.bplaced.net/piwik/piwik.php?idsite=1"[/url] style="border:'" alt=""/&gt;&lt;/p&gt;&lt;/noscript&gt;
&lt;!-- End Piwik Tag --&gt;


is it possible?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

If you're not adverse to a little editing, you could add it inside the program.

I could set up a checkbox that includes a text box for code, but it would only appear on publish (because Lightroom keeps loading external files in preview)


----------



## theografie

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

of course, adding it manually is possible - but then i have to do it all the time i update my gallery. 

a text box for the code would be great!


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Not if you edit the foot.html file inside the program. But as someone else is asking for woopra code too, the box might be best. 
There is an undocumented character limit though, so I'll need to make sure it all fits.


----------



## theografie

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

just got another idea: it would be great if the overall image size of the pictures in the galleries and the image sizes of the gallery-index-pictures (on the home-site) could be changed separately.


----------



## theografie

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

and another idea: removing the white border from the gallery-index-pictures would be great!

overall: i think more editing options (paddings, font,...) for the appearance of the gallery-index would be nice.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

If you don't mind generating an entire copy set of images at that other size, then yes this is feasible. Why? Because Lightroom only generates entire sets of sizes. 
I suspect most people don't want that much excess disk wastage. Even if you don't use them, you still have to generate the files, although you can make them tiny (like 1px short dimension). 
For that reason, the answer is no.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

As for the border Photo Border colour changes that.


----------



## rsylvester

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

LRB Portfolio is excellent. It would be nice if Gallery Index Images could be selected from the collection set for the two external links as is done for the galleries. It would also be nice to have the possibility of more than 2 external links. Thanks for this great addition to Lightroom.


----------



## JeffScottShaw

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I just have a couple quick questions. 

1) With the new release do I just need to download the file from the link I was provided after my purchase and then install it like I did the original file I downloaded? Does that maintain my templates and settings in LR?

2) I just found out that I haven't been receiving the the emails from my "contact" page and just need to figure out how to fix that. I tried sending a test message to myself and nothing happened, so I'd love to figure out what needs to be done and such to fix it. 

Thanks again for all your work and for not just creating a great product, but actually working to keep it a great one.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

1) Yep.... just install like the prevoius. Your templates and settings will be untouched.

2) Did you input your email address in the Contact Page Settings --&gt; Email Address (no Mailto field? Was it working before and who is your hosting company?


----------



## JeffScottShaw

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I can't find my test email, but I do believe that it worked back when I tested it almost 9 months ago. Here is what I entered in the text fields:

Web or Mail Link: 
mailto:[email protected]

Email Address (no Mailto
[email protected]

Does that look good or is there a change I need to make? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Looks fine. If it's not coming back to you when you email, then something on the server is preventing it.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JeffScottShaw link=topic=3126.msg62144#msg62144 date=1266854855]
I can't find my test email, but I do believe that it worked back when I tested it almost 9 months ago. Here is what I entered in the text fields:

Web or Mail Link: 
mailto:[email protected]

Email Address (no Mailto
[email protected]

Does that look good or is there a change I need to make? Thanks for the help.
[/quote]

Does the generated contact.php have your email address in it?


----------



## JeffScottShaw

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

So, if something on the server is preventing it, what should I do?

and...
as far as the generated contact.php...what would I be looking for? Please excuse my ignorance w/code and html, maybe you could explain a little of that for me?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Open mail.php and search for your email address. If it's there, then it's inserted correctly.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JeffScottShaw link=topic=3126.msg62148#msg62148 date=126686'717]
So, if something on the server is preventing it, what should I do?

and...
as far as the generated contact.php...what would I be looking for? Please excuse my ignorance w/code and html, maybe you could explain a little of that for me?
[/quote]

Which company is hosting your website? If the mail.php file has your email address then it's best to contact the hosting company to see if they support it/trouble shoot.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I've checked the test.php and it seems similar to mine Johnny. I can download an error generated version, but can't check the actual email address.


----------



## JeffScottShaw

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Johnny: 1and1 is my host if that helps...

As far as opening mail.php....how do I do that, how do I access that? Thanks again for all your guys' help.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Look at the exported folder and open the file mail.php. 

If you don't have an exported folder, just generate a copy using the 'Export' button on the bottom of the right panel. Open the exported folder and then open mail.php and search for your email address.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JeffScottShaw link=topic=3126.msg62156#msg62156 date=1266864856]
Johnny: 1and1 is my host if that helps...

As far as opening mail.php....how do I do that, how do I access that? Thanks again for all your guys' help. 
[/quote]

1and1 is a fairly good hosting company. But they do have some limitations on what their hosting packages will let you do. That could be the problem. Do you have more than one website on your account?


----------



## tmchow

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks for building such a kick butt solution. I really like the simplicity. My only gripes are about performance, but I think that' smore Adobe's issues than something specific to LRB.

*Bug:*
I'm seeing a bug with Google Chrome (latest) where sometimes the body background color isn't always applied. I have it set to #'6'6'6 (near black) but sometimes it's showing up as white. If I reload the page, it'll always go to the correct color. As I navigate through galleries, sometimes it'll be white. Anyone else experiencing this? 

*Feature Requests:*

1. Set path to favicon (either .ico or .png)
2. Be able to configure the "External links" to either launch separate window/tab, or navigate current window. Current version always adds "target=_blank" to all external links. 
3. Set the width of cmotion to larger than 2'''. LRB restricts this value, but if I set it to something larger (e.g. 25'') in the actual cmotion javascript, it works properly.


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I have recently built my site with LRB. Now I can't export it or upload it. ALso cannot preview in browser. Any Ideas? I am running XP, LR 2.6. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Fuzionart, with such vague details, I've nothing to go on. You'll need more detail on what exactly you're doing.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

tmchow,
I've seen that in Chrome, but I'm doing nothing to make it happen. I've even added body {height:1''%} to prevent it, but still Chrome randomly decides not to read it correctly. 

1) Favicon: I meant to do this, someone asked before. 

2) There's a tickbox that adds the _blank to external links. If it's not working, then it's a bug. 

3) 25''? Seems massive, but makes no odds to me. Just have to remember when I knuckle into 2.6 proper.


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg624''#msg624'' date=1267236551]
Fuzionart, with such vague details, I've nothing to go on. You'll need more detail on what exactly you're doing.
[/quote]

I will try to explain this as best I can. I am using LRB to create a web gallery web page. I have my collection lined up correctly. All gallery's are how I want them. ACTUALLY everything is how I want it. Now the dilemma. When I go to export NOTHING. When I go to upload...Nothing. I have tried everything from, recreating the collection and all. I even remade the entire gallery. Nothing! When I click on either export or upload the same results. The status bar goes REALLY quick at the top left of lightroom, then it's done. If I save to desktop it creates the folder and files Are exported. But it's just my template layout, NO images are exported out. EXCEPT for the weird stock ones that come with the program. (Avatar..etc..) Is this a meta issue? WHat am I doing wrong. I hate to think that I bought this template to only be used in lightroom and Never export it out of there. ANyhelp is greatly appreciated. I am using XP(also tried on 7), LR 2.6 Newest LRB as well.  Thanks again in advance. Maybe it's just a setting?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Both Upload and Export are entirely Lightroom based and have nothing to do with any plugin, not mine, not Lightroom Galleries, not TTG, etc. 
Still that doesn't mean I'll not attempt to help you. That said it's 2:3'am here, I'm up again at 8:3'am to do an all day course followed by working until 4am tomorrow night, so I won't even be online tomorrow at all. 

Use the Template Browser to create a new template to save all your settings. 

Next, restart Lightroom. Create a new collection with a few images, not from the current collection. Use the default Lightroom HTML gallery. Export a gallery from this to the desktop. Now select Portfolio and try again with this new collection. Finally go to the website collection and try there. 

Let me know how you get on. Like I say, I'm not around tomorrow, but will check in Sun. Johnny or one of the others might be around tomorrow though.


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Also when I press view in browser. It doesn't open a new browser. Almost, like it is running inside a browser inside lightroom. ALso I undertstand the tab is light room based. BUT, all the other engines export just fine. Leads me to believe more plug in related. Also when I check out the postcard viewer"Gallery XML not found" Mean anything?


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg624'4#msg624'4 date=1267238296]
..... I'm not around tomorrow, but will check in Sun. Johnny or one of the others might be around tomorrow though.
[/quote]

I'm here.... thought you were going to Dubai?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=fuzionart link=topic=3126.msg624'5#msg624'5 date=1267238611]
Also when I press view in browser. It doesn't open a new browser. Almost, like it is running inside a browser inside lightroom. ALso I undertstand the tab is light room based. BUT, all the other engines export just fine. Leads me to believe more plug in related. Also when I check out the postcard viewer"Gallery XML not found" Mean anything?
[/quote]

Hi FusionArt,

Could you reinstall the LRB plug-in? Could have gotten corrupted some how.

You might want to reinstall the Postcard viewer plug-in also.


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Maybe you can help? Okay after last post. 3 image html gallery exported fine. Then 3 image portfolio..fine. Back to my web gallery. NO. Tried the earlier web gallery. No. Tried another collection of the same images. No. Its acting almost like it is already exported somewhere and just updating any little changes I may have made. The only time I ever see anything ever say exporting, is when I go between my different galleries while I am looking at the results making sure that it looks good. BUT, all of the changes appear in real time. When I right click it displays the "disabled" dialog box. It's like everything is working seamlessly inside lightroom. Looks like a beautiful webpage. Great design. Now how do I get it out? Am I using too many images? Wen I press either export ,or, upload same things happen. either (export:says updating gallery then thats it, done.)(upload: it contacts the server exports the iden. plate it says, then that's it. Done)  WHere do these web gallery collections get saved to? And reinstall LRB? You just drag and drop the folders. Right? Not really an install. The web gallery folder that it said I would have needed to create was also already there. Even though I never installed other plug ins. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Deleted plug in and put back in. When I click export STILL... it says, galliery.html, then builiding web gallery then It's done. I have a folder on desktop. But like I said the full size images are not there. Just the templates for galleries and such. The folder "large" is not there. Almost like it's exporting everyhitng Except the pictures. Hmm.


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Apologize for typos but I am doing multiple things and this has been stressing me all day. Tried the "previews" When I import I do 1:1 for all. just rendered normal and nothing. Are there too many pics(27')? Or should this not be a problem?? Thanks in advance.  Like I said it looks perfect in LR but thats it.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

EDIT: Looks like we cross posted and you answered all my questions...
So basically on Export LR saves the website/gallery really quickly?

When you double-click the index file what happens and what do you see?

When you click on Export you are asked where to save the gallery. Where do you save it to? Avoid Upload... it's not too reliable.

How many galleries and images per do you have?

Yes you drag and drop the plugin folders.

&gt;Where do these web gallery collections get saved to? 

Inside Web Templates --&gt; LRB Portfolio Templates ()


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

So no Large folder on Export.

What do you see in the galleries... a question mark icon?


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JohnnyV link=topic=3126.msg62414#msg62414 date=1267244953]
EDIT: Looks like we cross posted and you answered all my questions...
So basically on Export LR saves the website/gallery really quickly?

When you double-click the index file what happens and what do you see?

When you click on Export you are asked where to save the gallery. Where do you save it to? Avoid Upload... it's not too reliable.

How many galleries and images per do you have?

Yes you drag and drop the plugin folders.

&gt;Where do these web gallery collections get saved to? 

Inside Web Templates --&gt; LRB Portfolio Templates ()
[/quote]

Yes it saves quickly! very quick. I am saving to my desktop. The index file looks like my template without any images there. 6 galleries,  116-35-27-25-43-24. Still saving Quick.

Thought for a second I may have fixed it but not the case. In gallery 5 and 6 I had the wrong number of images listed for each gallery. They were default for some reason. Either way. All the math adds back up to 27'. And this is still not giving the large folder. Damn! 

And a question mark in what galleries? To my knowledge I see none though.


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JohnnyV link=topic=3126.msg62415#msg62415 date=1267245646]
So no Large folder on Export.

What do you see in the galleries... a question mark icon?
[/quote]

Or do you mean the galleries in the export folder? All the pages are created just no images there.

Getting ready to install LR on another machine as well. Gonna export a catalog of just the 27' images. Then just throw them all in a collection. Import settings and test it I guess. And I really didn't want to rely on upload either. But neither are doing it. Upload isn't doing anything. I do know it's set up correctly though. Not new to all this, just this Plug in. Thanks again.


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I have also tried limiting down the collection and using less galleries, less images in galleries. So on.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yes try it on another machine. Should be so easy to export the LRB website.


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Quick update. Tried on another machine, no go. Same result,s with the same catalog and collection. SO, this mythical creature you talk about being "so easy" is not present. However, when I exported all the images as full sized jpegs 1st, then created a new catalog with just those images. Then a new collection inside there. I got it to work. So why is this? Why when I check over everything a hundred times, nothing, then something. Changing NO settings. Why does it just do the "quick save" This is supposed to speed up my work-flow, not make it twice as much. Hopefully the programmer can figure out what's causing this? I shouldn't have to export my images to do that every time.  It's an awesome plug-in. But it should be free if it's going to act like a Beta. All the other engines export fine, even the postcard. But for some odd reason this plug in has caused some sort of corruption to this catalog. Maybe it's a metadata issue with these images? Nothing was changed before or after. Seems to only work if I make a entirely new catalog out of ,"burned" jpegs. 

 Oh, and just because I am new to this forum does Not, make me a novice. Thanks for the replies. But it seems no one has an actual answer. Thanks again.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

That's really weird that jpgs will work but not RAW files. Seems like you are the only one with this problem as I've been helping with support, on my own, since it first came out. It's not beta but very mature software. Maybe something in the Nikon Raw files is conflicting with the plug-in and/or Lightroom? What NIkon are you using? Could you test with a different camera that shoots raw?

Also what kind of Nikon Raws are you using. 12-14bit, Compressed, Lossless?
I could send you Canon raws if you don't have another camera.


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Well not all of them are raw. If I would venture a "guess". They were either Tiff, or jpeg(older Pics) already. I save in tiff after edit. And a few were Raw as well. Cameras are d7'', d9'(most), d7' and also some PnS cameras as well. As much as I'd like to sit here and troubleshoot this all day(like yesterday). I am very busy, as I am sure a lot of you are as well. Thanks again. Hopefully this can get patched.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

OK at least we know there's a mix of file formats that we are dealing with. Guess we have to wait for Sean to help troubleshoot this.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Patching an issue only one person is having is very difficult without that persons cooperation. I'd really appreciate your input if we're to solve this. 
There is nothing in the plugin itself that stops or prevents any photo export. The actual controls Lightroom offers are very limited in this regard(literally size and location). Before we look at any more stuff, can you reply to me from the download email? I'll make a version of the plugin that uses the Lightroom default locations and see if that makes any difference for you.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JohnnyV link=topic=3126.msg624'6#msg624'6 date=1267239817]
I'm here.... thought you were going to Dubai?
[/quote]

I wish!


----------



## TMR Design

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi All,

I'm new to LRB Portfolio and I'm just getting things set up now. I like the simplicity and ease of constructing the site within Lightroom. That's exactly what I've been looking for to make my life easy.

My question concerned font colors for text menus. Perhaps I'm just missing something but I'd like the menus to work the same way links typically work where the menu is a particular color with no mouseover, then there is a color for mouseover (hover) and a color for a visited menu. That's cool and it all works fine. I now want to have a different color to show the active menu but when I use the 'Menu Active Link Color and change it to a new color and then preview my site it displays the same color as the visited menu.

In other words, and for example:

Default menu color (no hover): gray
Mouseover (hover) color: green
Visited menu: red
Avtive menu (no hover): blue

No matter what I do I can't make the active menu different. Any tips or tricks?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Lightroom doesn't preview them correctly. How do they look on an exported page?


----------



## TMR Design

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Another question. I've disabled right clicking to save images. When I do right click I get a dialog telling me the feature is disabled. Good so far, but when I click the OK button nothing happens and I have to click the OK button a second time to close the dialog box.

Is that normal? A simple fix?


----------



## TMR Design

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg62876#msg62876 date=126827952']
Lightroom doesn't preview them correctly. How do they look on an exported page?
[/quote]

I thought of that so I uploaded to my server and it still does not work.
I didn't try to Export since it didn't work on the upload.
Anything else I can try or is there something I can show you to help figure this out?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Offhand, I've no idea. Just in from a trade show in the UK, so it'll be tomorrow before I look.


----------



## TMR Design

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Any progress on this issue?


----------



## JeffScottShaw

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

So after all of that, I got it fixed, but definitely not figured out. I checked my mail.php, didn't see my email in there, so I added it and saved it and then re-uploaded it and it works now. I don't know if that actually is what solved the problem as I uploaded through LR but hey...I'm not complaining and now I know where to go looking if I ever need to. Thanks Sean and JohnnyV for all your help. It's great to have people like you who not only create and know, but also are willing to be available for people like me.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

None so far and as I'm leaving for the UK Monday morning for a week, it won't be looked at before then. The CSS code is correctly defined, so it's odd. Visited does take precedent though, so this may be what's going on.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Glad to hear it's sorted Jeff.


----------



## TMR Design

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg62974#msg62974 date=1268444317]
None so far and as I'm leaving for the UK Monday morning for a week, it won't be looked at before then. The CSS code is correctly defined, so it's odd. Visited does take precedent though, so this may be what's going on.
[/quote]

In CSS, isn't there a correct and incorrect order to have the link behavior listed? I'm sure it's defined but when I used to work with HTML and CSS I recall that if you had the behaviors out of order things wouldn't work right.

Could that be what's happening?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Lightroom doesn't create a true cascading style sheet. In fact the order of the CSS it produces is entirely random. I've tried to overcome that using an secondary output CSS file, but that gets based on actual output from Lightroom, with a chunk of tidy up. Lightroom generated CSS is rather ugly. 
I've had a quick check and swapped the a:hover and a:active in the code. If you do that with the generated CSS it should do it. Back to packing


----------



## TMR Design

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Ok, I swapped hover and active and it changed but it still isn't working correctly. Now, if I click on the menu item it changes to the active color but only as long as I hold down the mouse. If I click and let go I see a momentary change in color and if I hold the mouse down it stays the active color. Once I let go it reverts back to the original color.

I did a little searching on the net and have come across many scenarios where people were having trouble with the active link color but it seem like in each case someone chimed in and told them that the behaviors must be in the right order but in many cases it didn't fix it, as in my case.


----------



## jasoncaine

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JeffScottShaw link=topic=3126.msg62129#msg62129 date=1266794889]
I just have a couple quick questions. 

1) With the new release do I just need to download the file from the link I was provided after my purchase and then install it like I did the original file I downloaded? Does that maintain my templates and settings in LR?

2) I just found out that I haven't been receiving the the emails from my "contact" page and just need to figure out how to fix that. I tried sending a test message to myself and nothing happened, so I'd love to figure out what needs to be done and such to fix it. 

Thanks again for all your work and for not just creating a great product, but actually working to keep it a great one. 

[/quote]

Not sure if this issue is similar to the above or not ... 

My mail.php had been working fine for several months since uploading my site, then just the other day someone brought to my attention that they get an error when they try to send something in on my contact page. I went in and tried it myself tonight and get an odd "parse error" message:

"Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end in /home/content/'3/46644'3/html/mail.php on line 114"

Not familiar enough with any of this to make complete sense of it at all. Any ideas or suggestions? Baffling part is that I had not changed anything on either the contact page or the mail.php since the original upload months ago. Contact page in question: http://www.jasoncainephoto.com/contact.html
Any help is appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Jason, without seeing the actual source of your mail.php file, there's no way to tell. Entering anything will simply run the PHP.


----------



## jasoncaine

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean-Is it acceptable to copy that source code of the mail.php in here to dissect it?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Should be fine to paste the code here. For privacy just change your real email address within the php before posting.

Jason went to your site and tried to contact you a few times I received the same parse error. I forgot... who's your hosting company?


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=TMR Design link=topic=3126.msg63'12#msg63'12 date=1268522711]
Ok, I swapped hover and active and it changed but it still isn't working correctly. Now, if I click on the menu item it changes to the active color but only as long as I hold down the mouse. If I click and let go I see a momentary change in color and if I hold the mouse down it stays the active color. Once I let go it reverts back to the original color.

I did a little searching on the net and have come across many scenarios where people were having trouble with the active link color but it seem like in each case someone chimed in and told them that the behaviors must be in the right order but in many cases it didn't fix it, as in my case.
[/quote]

Robert was this resolved? Have you tried different browsers and what browsers did you use?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

http://www.w3schools.com/Css/pr_pseudo_active.asp


Definition and Usage

The :active pseudo-class adds a style to an element that is activated.

Active, visited, unvisited, or when you mouse over a link, can all be displayed in different ways.

Note: a:hover MUST come after a:link and a:visited in the CSS definition in order to be effective!

Note: a:active MUST come after a:hover in the CSS definition in order to be effective!


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Jason is there more than one website on your hosting account? Godaddy.com only allows the "first" website to use their mail.php. Each additional (secondary) website on the same hosting account will not be able to use mail.php.

I'm not php savvy but the above looks fine. Sean will know more about the above code.


----------



## jasoncaine

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I just had to adapt the form a bit to work with gdform.php ... GoDaddy's own php form page. 
All good in the 'hood now. 
Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Cool! I totally forgot about that pain in the butt gdform.php file... 
Oh... tell us what you did as others my benefit.


----------



## TMR Design

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JohnnyV link=topic=3126.msg63'82#msg63'82 date=126869133']
[quote author=TMR Design link=topic=3126.msg63'12#msg63'12 date=1268522711]
Ok, I swapped hover and active and it changed but it still isn't working correctly. Now, if I click on the menu item it changes to the active color but only as long as I hold down the mouse. If I click and let go I see a momentary change in color and if I hold the mouse down it stays the active color. Once I let go it reverts back to the original color.

I did a little searching on the net and have come across many scenarios where people were having trouble with the active link color but it seem like in each case someone chimed in and told them that the behaviors must be in the right order but in many cases it didn't fix it, as in my case.
[/quote]

Robert was this resolved? Have you tried different browsers and what browsers did you use?
[/quote]

As of right now it's not resolved.

I was initially working on my Mac using Safari. I don't use other browsers on my Mac but I do have a PC running Windows XP and IE. The behavior on the PC was the same as the Mac.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

If it's up on the web you could PM me a link I'll take a look. Joomla/Wordpress development is my main work. 
Could be "Canon karma" as I see you posted Nikon as your camera of choice. ;-] I'm "Johnny V" over at the Canon forum.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey Jason, if you want to make a tutorial out of it, I'll either link to it or host it. 

TMR, did you see my post listing the correct order?


----------



## TMR Design

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JohnnyV link=topic=3126.msg63'96#msg63'96 date=126871'559]
If it's up on the web you could PM me a link I'll take a look. Joomla/Wordpress development is my main work. 
Could be "Canon karma" as I see you posted Nikon as your camera of choice. ;-] I'm "Johnny V" over at the Canon forum.
[/quote]

Hey Johnny. I thought that was you but you never know with user ID's. Canon Karma? Perhaps 

Let me double check everything and make sure that it's truly not working after swapping the order of behaviors in the CSS file and then I'll post a link to my test site.


----------



## TMR Design

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg631'2#msg631'2 date=1268729538]
TMR, did you see my post listing the correct order?
[/quote]

HI Sean. Yes I saw it and I'll be looking at this again today and will report back and post a link if it's still not working.

Thanks.


----------



## amaryniuk

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

On the contact page, is it possible to have more whitespace displayed above the "Contact Details", and have the "Contact Details" center justified? 

I have tried using the "Contact Text" field to display my information, but when I center justify it, I can't display it in the center because "Text Area Width" minimum size is 2'' - and it is too far over to the right.

I suppose I could make a jpg of my contact details, but would lose all the easy click to contact functionality.

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Would a lower minimum help?


----------



## amaryniuk

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

A lower minimum might help, even at ' it will be close. Here is a link to a screenshot http://alanmaryniuk.com/downloads/screen-capture.png  - The 'zzz' were just so I can see what affect the width setting had - strange that increasing the "Text Area Width" pushes the text box to the right and shrinks it.

 I can't find a way to change the font size in that area either

Thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm actually at a loss, because in the normal settings, there's no way to center text with no images present. Well, obviously there is, because you're doing it there. 
Tell me what settings you're using, and I'll be able to give a better answer. 

Content Font Size should change the font size in all of the non gallery pages.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Ah.. you're manually typing in the Contact Text part.
If the width is zero, then the whole thing will be properly centered, but the font size is not set anywhere for this section. It was from a user request to be able to remove the image and add additional text to the contact form. No other features were asked for it, and truthfully, I've seen very few people use it. 
So what's your feature request for this?


----------



## amaryniuk

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yes, I tried centering the text in "Contact Details", like you said that does not work. But I think you see the look I am trying to achieve. 

So I noticed that by manually typing in the "Contact Page Text" field you could center the text, which is possibly not the best solution. The other way, with the "Contact Details" checked on, there was no way to (1.) center justify the text, and (2.) add whitespace above the text so that it is lower in the page.

Obviously I'm just been trying to find a hack job that would work, do you have any ideas?

What I haven't tried is putting my contact details into an image and displaying them as an image, but I would lose the functionality of having links - which I guess is not really a big deal afterall.


----------



## amaryniuk

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I think ideally my feature request would be to add center justification to the "Contact Details" as well as somehow being able to add a variable size gap over the contact details - either via a slider like you've done in other parts, or by being able to add line breaks '&lt;br&gt;' prior to 'Contact' in the "Contact Name" field.

If it is easier, I could still use the "Contact Page Text" field as I've shown you, and just adding the functionality to set the width to ', and possibly a way to adjust the font size.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

There is a non gallery page justify control (Text Position) in Font and Body Settings. BTW Center alignment and justification are 2 different things.


----------



## amaryniuk

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I have "Non-Gallery Image Position" set to 'Center'. Yes, my bad, I would like to have the text center aligned, and center justified.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

That'll work for the contact text, but not contact details. Which one are you really looking to use?


----------



## amaryniuk

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I suppose the "Contact Page Text" has more flexibility. I'd like to be able to center align it to the whole page, and be able to increase the font if possible. (question, can font size be changed via html tags?)


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

It can, but it's better done with CSS. You can even do it in the text box.. 

&lt; p style="font-size:12px; text-align:center;"&gt; &lt; /p&gt; (note that I've a space before the p and the /p so that it'll show up as text)

Currently you can only either have center or justify. CSS3 has more options, but is only partially compatible with the newest browsers.


----------



## amaryniuk

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

To clarify, will there be an upcoming change to the "Text Area Width" minimum value that will allow me to center that text within the body.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Text Area Width affects every page. I've no problem making the minimum zero, but it also zeros the home, about and blank page text.


----------



## thrumyeyes

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean, 

Thanks for this excellent plugin. I have only just downloaded and am still tweaking my site. I am struggling with a few things so I hope you can bear with me.

1. In the "about me" section my text is aligning to the right against the photo that is inserted. I would prefer the text to be left aligned as you would typically see it if reading a book. Is there a way to do this?

2. This may fall under "feature request". Photo width is currently set to a maximum of 15''px. My Gallery 3 is a panorama gallery and I am finding 15''px i not wide enough. The reason is that my panos are not all the same width/height/ratio. So, when I set my height to anything over 269px my panos do not align at the top but step up and down depending on the width/height ratio (see attached screen shot for an example).

I can fix this by setting my height to 269px but this makes the height too small for my other galleries. So, if the maximum width could be changed from 15''px to say 3'''px then I would have the range to be able to widen the panos to suit AND increase my height for the other galleries. 

I understand that this would mean a viewer could not see the total image on the screen at a given time (for panos) but I think it is a good compromise.

3. Is there a way to add a video clip into the blank page area where the image would typically go? If not then I would like to put this up as a feature request.

4. Could you allow more than one blank page? Maybe 3?

5. I think this falls under a bug report. I am using cmotion. I have "use cmotion to scroll + auto scroll + keep scrolling on mouse out" all checked. I have cmotion start position set to left as I prefer the images to scroll from left to right across the screen.

My problem is that the cmotion does not automatically scroll when the start position is set to "left". You have to hover the mouse over the left side to make it work. When I set it to "right" it auto scrolls no problem. This is a pretty big issue as really like the auto process so that the viewer does not need to know how to scroll to get it to work.

Again, thanks for this excellent plugin. I have been looking for some time and could not find anything that suited my needs until now.

BTW, my site url is: http://www.timegoesby.com.au

Cheers
Allan


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Allan

1. Text Position in Font and Body Settings in Site Info
2. Opps. Maximum is set internally a 25'', but not on the slider. Consider that a bug fix (and a bug fixed).
3. Only by pasting the embed code from the video host (youTube, ExposureRoom, Vimeo etc). Only do this as the very last thing, because Lightroom opens external links every time you refresh.. Yikes!
4. Already have a 2nd blank page in 2.6 dev version. When we get custom panels, I'll add more. 
5. Cmotion is not my script, and I can only use what addons and fixes that are available from it's site. I'm thinking of beefing up my jQuery and doing it that way. Just too short of time right now.


----------



## thrumyeyes

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

WOW, Sean, I can't believe how quickly you replied to my questions!!! Really appreciate that!

Might be a silly question, BUT, with regard to the page width bug fix .......... How do I get the "new/fixed" plugin so that I can adjust the slider to 25''px?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

By waiting until it's released.. there's more still to be done, and then a round of tests.


----------



## ajpl

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I've just been trying to update my website, but I had issues with LRB in LR. When I altered the no. of images in a gallery from that in the template, the site that previously displayed and worked fine [but for some of the photos not being on right page] was replaced by a page of coding below the now blank site.Decided that before asking for solutions to make sure I had latest version of LRB Portfolio.Installed it [2.51] and now nada, but a blank white screen with the text 

"Working. Content is being generated..cannot demangle index.html Back"
Tried googling to see if you had answered question before, but it was only in relation to something different. Other Web templates all work fine.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Did you restart Lightroom? 
What happens if you open a different collection and use LRB Portfolio on it?


----------



## ajpl

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

LR restarted, computer restarted, different images, different catalogues, selected photos, all photos and all have same result. :(


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The demangle message only normally comes up when something is irreparably broken, like a file missing, or renamed. I've tested on 3 different machines and under bootcamp, and all versions are working. 

You weren't trying to edit the code by any chance? 

Other options: Select another gallery, restart Lightroom and then choose Portfolio. Log in as a different user and try it-this will confirm it as a general, or a user specific problem. 
Also try backing up your preference file USER/Library/Prefs/com.adobe.Lightroom2.plist, then delete the original and restart Lightroom.


----------



## ajpl

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No code altering here. I use this sort of plugin so I don't have do that stuff anymore. No other user accounts on this machine, just me. 
I'm wondering if LR3B2 may have had an effect as it sprang into life when I installed update.
I decided to reinstall a prior version of LRB and once again LR3 sprang to life and required catalogue selecting, upgrading[!?], ,closing and reopening and LRB2.11 was in place [and appeared to be working] When I tried LR2 again, things seemed to be OK again. And the bug where code appeared instead of images [when changing gallery image amount], appears to be caused by using 58.'' [LR's default counting] and not 58. I saw some mention of that number gotcha elsewhere in this thread I think.Something else I also noticed, was that after double clicking to install, the LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine file vanished.  Does it get 'used' up in the install process?


----------



## Erikisscool

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi all,

I'm new to LRB.
Like TMR Design, I disabled right clicking on LRB and when i do right click I get the dialog box twice.
After a search on the forum, I haven't found any answer to that issue ; how can I fix that ?

Many thanks in advance, 
Cheers


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Jeremy,
Lightroom actually inserts the .'', it's actually not in the code. Lua thinks the . makes it a string, not a number. I've progressively error trapped these, so you really need to be using the latest version. 

Lightroom moves the file when you do a double click install. The zip file can of course be used again. LR3B2 and LR2 have no effect on each other. LR3B2 will only update B1 catalogs, not LR2 catalogs.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

There's code for old and new browsers. You could remove one, they're clearly marked in head.html and head2.html inside the plugin. 

To be fair, there is no way to prevent people from taking your images. In this case, simply disable javascript, or View Source.


----------



## Erikisscool

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hello Sean,

Thanks for your reply. 
I am not sure which browsers are considered "old browsers" ?
Considering your answer, I would probably disable the script for old browsers (maybe less common ?).
Yet, another question : how can I disable the script without removing it from the files ? What code should I add before/after the "disableclick" code lines ?

Cheers,


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

There's a comment that starts both the old browsers and the new browsers, delete the code between the 2. 

Is the code is present, then it's active, so I'm not really sure what you're asking in the 2nd question.


----------



## Erikisscool

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

My question was probably not crystal-clear : what browsers are considered "old browsers" ? IE 4, 5, 6 ? Firefox 1, 2 ? 
If so, I would consider they belong "to the past" and therefore I would only keep the "rightclicking script for new browsers" in order to have only one dialog box appearing on rightclick.

I thought I would make the code inactive rather than delete it (because if in the future I change my mind and decide to leave these 2 codes, then they are still in the files and it's easy to recover). Therefore, I thought I could add some code to make the "rightclicking script for old browsers" inactive ? Do you have any idea ? Otherwise I would delete this section of code.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

IE6 and below. Firefox 2 is still a newer browser. IE6 is still in active use though. 

There's a tickbox in the plugin that removes the code, so assuming you've got a template saved of your gallery, all you need to do is export the gallery and then replace the online HTML files only.


----------



## Erikisscool

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

OK, Sean. 

Thanks for the advice and info, I got it all.
Cheers,


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

2.6 will be compatible with LR3Beta2, so watermarking from that would be a stronger deterent IMHO.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## lovoto

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I just wanted to thank you Sean, got my website up in one night!
Just one question: is there a way to change the identity icon next to the web site name in the browser address bar)? (or maybe this is something LRB doesn't manage, I really wouldn't know)
Cheers, Wyn
www.lovoto.nl


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

If you upload a favicon called favicon.ico and put it in the root directory online, it should show automatically. Google favicon if you want to find out more.


----------



## lovoto

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks! I'm gonna give it try, cheers! Wyn


----------



## Baz

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Recently a friend asked me to help her with the installation and operation of LRB Portfolio.

While doing this I noticed an annoying quirk of LRB Portfolio which I will detail below.

If I quit Lightroom with the Web Module and the LRB Portfolio engine selected, the next time I started Lightroom collections were not displayed in the left side panel. The images from the last selected collection were displayed correctly in the filmstrip.

Switching to the Library Module resulted in the collections being displayed in the left side panel. However when re-selecting the Web Module the collections disappeared from the panel. 

Once this condition existed, collections were not displayed in the left panel regardless of which engine of the Web Module was selected.

I think that it is desirable for the collection to be displayed correctly so that one can easily see the number of images in each gallery.

The work around is easy enough. Either select an engine other than LRB Portfolio or another Module before quitting Lightroom.

Proper initialization of the Web Module at startup when LRB Portfolio is selected would be a better solution.

Version of Lightroom used: 2.7

Version of LRB Portfolio used: 2.51


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

If you right click on the Left Panel in Web, is Collections ticked?

When coding, I restart the gallery hundreds of times, each time I change code. I've never seen this, and Portfolio has no code that relates to collections, bar creating a sized version of the selected images (which might also be a folder). 

I'll need a lot more detail to recreate this Baz.. 

If you log in as a different user, and open a new catalog, importing the same images, does this still happen?


----------



## Baz

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yes Collections is ticked. The collections heading is there but no collections. Before you ask the collections are expanded, not collapsed.

I have created new catalogs, imported the same images and different images. The problem still occurs.

I have logged on as a different user. No difference.

The quirk is hard on as described in my original message. I do not know what more I can tell you about it.

It is no great deal, the work around is simple enough. Either select another engine in the Web Module or select another Module other than Web before quiting Lightroom.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

If I can't reproduce it Baz, there is no hope of fixing it, especially as I have no collection code there at all. 

The workaround isn't a big deal, but having to do it is.


----------



## pkessel

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

When I disable the Cmotion Javascript IE shows an page error after loading the gallerys.

Message: Object required
Line: 136
char: 1
Code: '
URI: http://seanmcfoto.com/resources/js/motiongallery.js

Peter


----------



## amaryniuk

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

I want to have my web gallery width a percentage of the window width in the center of the window. I was looking throught the gallerystyles.css file to see if there is an option - I see #motioncontainer, is that for the cmotion function? Anyway, playing around with the width percentage does nothing when I save and reload, and there is nothing to uncomment as the comment says there is.

Uh - hope my question is clear. Can I set the gallery body with to be a percentage of the browser window size so it automatically expands and contracts with the browser, but still has a outside margin of say 1'% or so.

Thanks.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You can't set one in the UI, but look for content/lrbportfolio.css in a generated gallery and change body width to 9'%. Should work-not tested though.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

As the link to to my website, I'm not sure exactly what you mean Peter? 


[quote author=pkessel link=topic=3126.msg66116#msg66116 date=1273161842]
Hi Sean,

When I disable the Cmotion Javascript IE shows an page error after loading the gallerys.

Message: Object required
Line: 136
char: 1
Code: '
URI: http://seanmcfoto.com/resources/js/motiongallery.js

Peter
[/quote]


----------



## pkessel

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

IE shows in the left corner below 'errors on page' after loading a gallery page. When you click on the error it shows the information Message: Object required etc. etc. Just to check it has nothing to do with my test site specific I loaded a couple of other LRB sites including your site in IE. Therefore you see the link to your site in the error message.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Ah.. IE is probably complaining because it's an old dog that needs to be shot. 
Easy answer for right now is to use Safari.. I'm kidding.. 

Honestly though, remove the 
code 

&lt;script type="text/javascript" src="resources/js/motiongallery.js"&gt;

/***********************************************
* CMotion Image Gallery- ? Dynamic Drive DHTML code library (www.dynamicdrive.com)
* Visit http://www.dynamicDrive.com for hundreds of DHTML scripts
* This notice must stay intact for legal use
* Modified by Jschuer1 for autowidth and optional starting positions
***********************************************/

&lt;/script&gt;

from the galleries that are online and it should be fine. 

I'll add code that automatically removes this when CMotion is off. I was going to release 2.6 until I saw this, so I guess it'll wait.


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

Got a few questions:

1. Is it possible to change the size of the font for "Bottom Copyright Text"?

2. For one's logo, I'd like to use a transparent background, so that I wont have to worry about matching it to my "Menu Background Color". I have the logo as an Illustrator file. I've brought it into PS and converted it into a transparent gif but the effects are jaggy/awful. Is there a preferred method?

3. I'm having trouble to set up a "Contact" page. It creates a link, but upon clicking the link I get a page of code. Attached is a segment. I get similar results trying to use the "Blank" page as a contact page, but have relative success using the "About" page as a contact page. My preference would be to have all pages work as designed, if possible. But if I do have to stick with the "about" page for contact info, is there a way to make the email address an active link? Currently I have my name, phone, email, etc, all in the About Page Text field separated by line breaks. Putting "mailto:" in front of the email address does nothing in this case.

Thank you!

Edit: OSX 1'.5.8, LR 2.5, LRB 2.5.1


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

1. Not directly. 1st time it's come up too. If you look for #copyr in the output CSS, you can change it from 1'px there to whatever. I'll look into adding this into the UI. 

2. Use a PNG. 

3. I'd hazard a guess that you've manually entered a '.' in the number making Lightroom think it's a string, not a number. I thought I'd error trapped all the times this happens all ready, but obviously not. Just enter a whole number. 
Update..
I've tried numerous ways to break the contact page based on the selected image, but can't. You'll have to be very specific about what you've entered in the dialog box for contact image number.


----------



## nbanbury

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hello there. Wonder if you can help. I created a website using LRB Portfolio but have since had to restore my computer and I lost the everything. Is there anyway in which I can read a website back into LR/LRB Portfolio so that LRB portfolio recognises it? I think answer is probably no but just wanted to check.

I have backups of my webfolders which were created when I exported from LR, but I don't have my user templates.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm afraid you've guessed correctly. 
A few of the gurus here have been using Dropbox to backup templates etc. Might be an idea for the future.


----------



## nbanbury

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks for the quick reply. I'm going to start from scratch then, and I've just DL'd LRB Exhibition so I'll be back if I need some help  Cheers


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg66645#msg66645 date=1274134296]
1. Not directly. 1st time it's come up too. If you look for #copyr in the output CSS, you can change it from 1'px there to whatever. I'll look into adding this into the UI. 

2. Use a PNG. 

3. I'd hazard a guess that you've manually entered a '.' in the number making Lightroom think it's a string, not a number. I thought I'd error trapped all the times this happens all ready, but obviously not. Just enter a whole number. 
Update..
I've tried numerous ways to break the contact page based on the selected image, but can't. You'll have to be very specific about what you've entered in the dialog box for contact image number.
[/quote]

Hi Sean,

Haven't gotten to 1 and 2 yet, but for 3, the problem was I had image number as an empty field. Now I see if I don't want an image to display text, and if I want no text or image to leave the text field empty. But I'll probably use an image after all.

In the documentation you say that sometimes the form wont work, it appears the message was sent but it never arrives. Is this all or nothing or case by case? It worked when trying it for myself, does that mean my form should work for anyone?

Thanks


----------



## lonecrowphotography

*How export settings or make backup?*

HELP!!

Awesome program, but is there a way to save the settings so that if I have to format my pc or if it crashes, I don't have to start all over again? I've been putting quite a few hours into building my site...

Would only keeping the web galleries folder and catalog backup be enough?

Thanks!


----------



## adrisbow

*HELP!  LRB Portfolio external link not showing up in menu*

I've been using LRB Portfolio 2.4 for 6 months and love it. However, today I downloaded the newest version and now the "external link 1 or 2" is not showing up in menu unless the "Swap About & Contact Menu" is unchecked. I don't want them on the left before the galleries. Please help!

Adri


----------



## Brad Snyder

*Re: HELP!  LRB Portfolio external link not showing up in menu*

Adrisbow, welcome to the forums.

You might want to try reposting you question in this thread:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=3126.'
That's specific to discussion of LRB Portfolio

I think Sean keeps track of posts there, I'm not sure he's able to keep up with all our forums.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I've merged it, make it easier to keep track of.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Wayphat, it means that the hosting service doesn't support the underlying code.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Adri, looks like a bug.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I wrote:
_
In the documentation you say that sometimes the form wont work, it appears the message was sent but it never arrives. 

Is this all or nothing or case by case? It worked when trying it for myself, does that mean my form should work for anyone?_

You replied:

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg67215#msg67215 date=1275166764]
Wayphat, it means that the hosting service doesn't support the underlying code.
[/quote]

My specific question is, if when testing the form on my website I received my own email, is it safe to assume that my hosting service supports the form and I should thus expect to receive an email from anyone else who uses my form?

I assume the answer should be yes, but your answer has me confused.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

If you got it, then it's working.


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Great. Thanks, Sean.


----------



## Doctor Jack Dee

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,
I have an issue with the contact form, specifically that when I test it, by sending myself a message, not only do I get directed to a page of code but no message gets sent. Is this a case of my hosting service not recognising the contact form code (and I'd need to change back to a clickable link and/or contact details in the contact page text) or is there something I can do to fix that?

Other than that I'm very happy with the build and what it lets me do (even as a complete newbie/numpty). 

Cheers,
Nick.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Have you got an image number selected, and are you using 2.61?


----------



## Doctor Jack Dee

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I have an image number selected, yes, and it's displayed too.
I'm using version 2.4.

Do more recent versions solve this issue?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

there was at least one contact form issue fixed since then.


----------



## Doctor Jack Dee

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Ok, great. I'll have a go at downloading the latset version.
Thanks again.


----------



## Gaorl

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi,
Congratulations for your software, I've been able to replace my flash website with LRB in less than 4 hours.

But there's still a problem, when I paste the Google Analytics script, a part of script (not from the GA one) is inserted between the GA script and the block tag, making an ugly java text appearing on every page. I've removed it but it's nice to know which gallerie is seen and where do the users come from.

What can I do to make it work? Tried on LR2 and LR3, same problem on both


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You don't paste the script. You only past in the number: UA-XXXXXXXX-X


----------



## 10-2Graphics

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I must have an older version of the software. Does it work with Lightroom 3? I bought this back in September or October and I'm trying to reinstall it after a recent computer crash. How do I get the updated version?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Actually, I'm getting kinda worried with all the people needing links after computer crashes. It's pretty serious. You need to email me, or PM me your name and paypal email address. 

LRB Portfolio has always worked with the LR3 Beta's but using LR2 watermarking. 2.6 onwards will have LR2 watermarking on LR2 and LR3 watermarking on LR3.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Testing... Hmm... not getting email notifications immediately.


----------



## Presence

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm having trouble adding 'site text' to my homepage!

My homepage is supposed to have text on the left side and a photo on the right side. I have the 'home page text' box ticked and 'Home page' is set as a 'normal home page'. I initially entered text by clicking on the blank space on the home page. But now I can't edit it and nothing I enter in the 'site text' box area shows up on the home page.

I'm on Vista and LR 2.4. Recently upgraded LRB Portfolio from 2.1?? to 2.61.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

There's a small bug where siteText got replaced with sitetext internally that's been fixed here. 
Because you could edit the text on the page, I was going to leave pushing out a fix for a later release, but hadn't considered the case where someone might delete the text entirely. 
I'll get to the compiling, updating and pushing out a dot release now.


----------



## Presence

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks for the update! At first glance, it seems to be working  

P.S. a small note. You release the updates as _LRB_portfolio.zip_ instead of _LRB_portfolio_*2.62*_.zip_ etc. I tend to keep the last 1 or 2 updates of my downloaded software, _just in case_... Don't know if it's sensible but it would help me to keep things organised if you stuck the version number on the zip file?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Actually, I don't. E-junkie renames them to that of the original file. The file I uploaded was called lrbportfolio2.62.zip. Unfortunately there's no way around that.


----------



## jlc

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The instalation does not work on my system - seven 64 - LR3
I always have the same message 




The LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine folder is located in the Web Galleries folder; him self in the Paramètres Lightroom folder.
What is wrong ?


j-luc


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I've mailed you via the other message.


----------



## granthar

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just bought the software, after struggling with Microsoft expression web for 18 months I have managed to redesign my entire site in a day, by the the time I got the hang of the way to change text formatting via html coding.
Brilliant software, but too cheap, some people will think that it can't be any good as is too cheap 

Am using LR3, sometimes I am getting ä appear in the text and have had to resort to editing a page once uploaded to my site in expression web to get rid of them, what am I doing wrong?

I also bought the LRB exhibition, what advantages does this give if any?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

That symbol means you're trying to insert a keyboard code instead of HTML symbol code. 

Exhibition is a similar product, but with a different layout and image view.


----------



## dnabob

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,
Perhaps I have missed something about this topic. Is there a way for LRB Portfolio to chose a random image on the galleries page when it is being used as a "Normal Home Page?"
Thanks for your excellent work.
Robert


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Robert, 
I've mentioned the Rotator script (stick rotator.php into google). This can be used to create a random image on each load.


----------



## LindaQ

*LRB Portfolio on iPad*

I noticed that this forum has not been updated in a long while, but incase someone is reading it…I have a LRB Portfolio based website at www.digitalquinn.com. I opened the site on an iPad, and the scrollbar does not appear beneath the photos — there does not seem to be a way to scroll to the right. Is there are workaround for this to make the site work on an iPad?


----------



## wblj

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I notice also that LRB Portfolio doesn't seem to work properly on the iPad when set for manual scroll. cmotion scrolling does work. Also, I'd really like the option in the Lightroom configuration panes to include a vertical centering vs aligned on bottom mode for images in the gallery. I tend to mix V and H images


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

iPad doesn't show scrollbars, and for some reason most users don't seem to know that iPhone/iPad require 2 finger scrolling to work. I guess they don't read the multitouch info. 
This is true of every website that uses the CSS overflow property. 

As for vertical centering? That's not what this is designed for. It's specifically designed for equal height images.


----------



## dinance

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

how i can put french writing in it wit accents???

and my index is coming invisible after i use it one time can you help me?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Try a different Charset. 

I have no idea what you mean by invisible. Did you turn off the 'Show Home Page Link'?


----------



## uffehagen

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg7'7'6#msg7'7'6 date=127972'597]
Try a different Charset. 

I have no idea what you mean by invisible. Did you turn off the 'Show Home Page Link'? 

[/quote]

You might have to look into what characterset you are using. I guess you should use UTF-16 or one of the ISO sets


----------



## Dalmatien

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Guys-
I do 2 things on Earth; take photos and make radio jingles. I've always had a quick namecheck jingle that plays out on the landing page of my photo site, but I can't figure how to get this written into the code of (my newly acquired) LRB Portfolio - but there's surely a way.
Question is . . . How?
If you go to the holding page at www.seanmartin.ch you'll get the jingle and the jist.
Please let me know the trick.
-Sean


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean, 1st include this in the head tag of the exported file: &lt;script type="text/javascript" src="sean_martin_photography_files/sean_martin_photography.js"&gt;&lt;/script&gt;

Then in the body &lt;script type="text/javascript"&gt;&lt;!--
writeMovie1();
--&gt;&lt;/script&gt;

Make sure you don't delete the Media folder or the sean_martin_photography_files folder. 

If this makes no sense, then you need to get someone who understands it to do it for you.


----------



## Dalmatien

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean McC-

Thanks for your fast reply to my question.

I sent you an email from the forum, but it doesn't look like it reached you. The coding you wrote above doesn't mean anything to me - I can't see reference to the media file (jingle.mp3) or the source location like I'm used to seeing with html.

I'd be happy to Paypal you a reasonable amount for YOU to sort this for me, if you'd take on the job.

Cheers.

-Sean M


----------



## foil

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

hi again realised my last post was put in the wrong section, i should have posted here! I am new so i guess thats got something to do with it!
ive uploaded a pic to show how im having a problem with galleries in LRB portfolio?! the pic on the left is the wedding gallery and the one on the right portraits section. All of the portrait photos in the website are all resized correctly but for some reason all the horizontal photos in the wedding gallery have a big black space above them, the verticals are ok as you can see in the uploaded pic? anyone know whats going on here?!? I thought it was something to do with gallery padding but im having no joy at all getting equal borders as you can see!

cheers for any help
foil


----------



## Brad Snyder

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

foil, welcome to the forums. 

In general, your other post was in the right section, it's just that Sean has a specific support thread here, because of his advertiser relationship with the forums.

I've deleted the other thread.


----------



## ajpl

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg7'2'7#msg7'2'7 date=1278855136]
iPad doesn't show scrollbars, and for some reason most users don't seem to know that iPhone/iPad require 2 finger scrolling to work. I guess they don't read the multitouch info. 
[/quote]Or don't like multitouch, which I have also seen. 
But the major problem is that you do not know even you have to scroll as there are no scroll bars and that the usual paradigm on those devices for moving to next page/image is a finger swipe.


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean.

I'd like to try Google Analytics. You instruct not to paste the whole code in. Can you provide an example of the part of code that should be included?

Thanks


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just place you GA id number in the Lightroom field ... looks something like this "UA-1234567-8"


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks JohnnyV.

Sorry to be dense, but I want to get this right. 

I do include the UA but not the starting and ending quotation marks. So using your example I'd insert:

UA-1234567-8

Right?


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Okay, I think I inserted the right stuff, but Google Analytics is giving me the symbol that the code isn't detected.

Google says the code should read like this:

&lt;script type="text/javascript"&gt;
var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www.");
document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + gaJsHost + "google-analytics.com/ga.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));
&lt;/script&gt;
&lt;script type="text/javascript"&gt;
var pageTracker = _gat._getTracker("UA-xxxxxx-x");
pageTracker._trackPageview();
&lt;/script&gt;

But mine looks like this (I don't know if the funky spacing matters but I made the other differences red):

&lt;script type="text/javascript"&gt;

      var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www.");
      document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + gaJsHost + "google-analytics.com/ga.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));

&lt;/script&gt;
&lt;script type="text/javascript"&gt;
try {
     var pageTracker = _gat._getTracker("UA-xxxxxx-x");
     pageTracker._trackPageview();
} catch(err) {}
&lt;/script&gt; &lt;/body&gt;&lt;/html&gt;


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Never mind, the Google Analytics status symbol has changed to show it's now gathering data.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No quotation marks... Good to see it working. Takes a little bit for it to kick in.


----------



## kennzo

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Using Lightroom 3.
LRB Portfolio 2.62

I have a question relating to LRB Portfolio - I notice I can have 7 separate galleries, yet there only seems to be the option for 6 gallery image locations when I choose the option to use Menu images.

Any idea where I can get the option for the 7th menu image.

Thank you

Ken


----------



## Kjcox

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi I just updated to version 2.62 but when I click on the The EULA Button (End User License Agreement) it reads ...

The link can be used nine times, after which it will expire. After this, a new purchase will be necessary to access additional product updates. But when I paid for this it stated The current version is always available from your download link. ... and still does (http://lrbportfolio.com) also this post has similar statement ...

cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

Just wondering why my EULA now reads differently?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sorry Ken, for some reason I've become unsubscribed from this topic and missed your post. I'll have to look into this.

Kjcox, Where are you seeing this? The EULA link goes to this PDF: http://lightroom-blog.com/image/LRB_EULA.pdf

The download link always has the most recent version, but e-junkie only allows 9 downloads, after which time the link needs to be reset manually by myself. 

LRB Exhibition allows 9 downloads after which a new purchase will be necessary. This will also be true for LRB Portfolio when it reaches Version 3, which is quite a while away.


----------



## Kjcox

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Steve No problem Where I am seeing this is at http://lrbportfolio.com/ It states ...

Current Version

LRB Portfolio is currently at Version 2.62, which is a free update for users.The current version is always available from your download link. Please keep it safe. You can preview v2.1 in this video.

But at the link http://lightroom-blog.com/image/LRB_EULA.pdf under the Terms section (first page it states.. 

1) Terms: Upon purchasing a LRB web engine, you will receive a download link
via email. This link should be kept and used to download future product updates.
The link can be used nine times, after which it will expire. After this, a new
purchase will be necessary to access additional product updates. Please file your
download link in a safe place, as it cannot be retrieved if lost. If you have trouble
receiving your download link after purchase, please ensure 1) that your payment
has cleared with PayPal, and 2) that messages from E-Junkie.com are not being
caught in your spam filter.


So as you can see the website where I bought the item says new vertion is always available but EULA agreement says otherwise.

Hope this helps.

thanx

Ken


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Well as explained above, this is true for LRB Showcase and LRB Exhibition, and will be the case for Portfolio from version 3. All updates to Portfolio are free in the meantime and have been for 2 years now.


----------



## Kjcox

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Yes I know you did steve I was just replying as you stated "where are you seeing this?" I just just stating where I saw it.

Anyway thanx its a great plug in and well worth the small price you ask for it and when vertion 3 comes around if I have to pay for it I more than likely will as it will problably be vastly updated. If that is possable


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No worries, Ken, (it's Sean, not Steve BTW...)


----------



## markmc90

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm new to LRB portfolio and trying to add text to my pages. It cuts me off at about 2 lines on each page. This seems very brief for an "about" page. Is there a way to increase the amount of text I can put on one page?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

There's no specific limit to the text currently Mark, I'm using a lot of text on one of my pages http://seanmcfoto.com/tfcd.html. I've done nothing special to make it work either. What version are you using?


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## markmc90

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm using lightroom 2.6. I can input only about 2 lines of wording before getting an error message that it's too much. It's very frustrating. I can't open your link either from your previous post. 
Thanks for helping though.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The forum has inserted the full stop into the link http://seanmcfoto.com/tfcd.html

The current version is 2.62 which is available from your download link. I've just cut and pasted a huge block of text in with no issues or errors. 

Can you do a screen capture of the error?


----------



## del420t

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean -

Really like the plug in - thanks.

You saved me a load of cash that I was going to give someone else to build my site and it makes it easy to make changes. 

I have two questions though - 
1. I have my Bottom copyright text in the correct field in the plugin but I dont seem to be able to get it viewable on the site, I am sure I have just done something silly but I cant find what it is.
2. I dont seem to be able to upload directly to the servers any thoughts. I have to export and upload via filezilla

Can you give any assistance please.

Thanks again

Regards Del

www.perfectXposure.com


----------



## fuzionart

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Del, 

I had the same issues with the FTP direct from LR. Gave up and are doing similar to what you are doing. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=del42't link=topic=3126.msg73'3'#msg73'3' date=128285785']
...
I have two questions though - 
1. I have my Bottom copyright text in the correct field in the plugin but I dont seem to be able to get it viewable on the site, I am sure I have just done something silly but I cant find what it is.
2. I dont seem to be able to upload directly to the servers any thoughts. I have to export and upload via filezilla
..
[/quote]

1) Could the color of the font match the background?
2) Yep use a third party ftp app... FTP might be fixed in LR3 not sure.


----------



## del420t

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I think it might be the colour text but I have tried them all with no joy. I guess I will go through it again as this is what I suspect. I was just looking for the definitive answer. 

Is there also a way to double click on images to show full screen?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The Body Text Colour controls the Copyright colour too. I'll take this as a request to separate them. 
Lightroom's Upload is not part of any plugin, it's just part of the program. It's also not very robust and can fall over for many reasons. I've always used a separate FTP program. I do occasionally try via Upload, and have been more successful with my current ISP, but I prefer seeing exactly what's happening via a dedicated FTP.


----------



## del420t

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean - I guess this is a request. 

Also can you advise if there is an option that allows you to click through the photos rather than scroll?  I have a number of people commenting on my site that this would allow it to be more user friendly.

Lastly can you also click to a full screen view of the image. 

Cheers Del


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

No to both.
The design is a scrolling design. Exhibition has a click to the photo design.

Add hi res is easy, the question is how would you propose the large image shows?


----------



## lonecrowphotography

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hey Sean, since I had to format and I thought I had a backup of my settings in the web panel but did not, can you tell me when you plan to get 3.' out? Because it will take me a lot of time to get my site back up the way it was and I don't want to waste my time if you have v3.' out in a few days/weeks.

Or any idea how to salvage my old setting? Before formating I backed up my lrb_portfolio.lrwebengine but when I reinstalled everything I did not have my settings back.

Thanks!


----------



## lonecrowphotography

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Oh nevermind! Seems like it worked when I restored my catalog.

Althought do you have an ETA on your next version? Thanks again


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

None as yet. I'm only working on ideas, which carrying on the incremental updates to 2.X. 
You should also save the settings into a template, which can then be backed up online: http://lightroom-blog.com/2'1'/'8/backup-your-lightroom-presets-with-dropbox.html


----------



## lonecrowphotography

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks very much for your time and keep up the good work my friend!


----------



## kennzo

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean,

Hope you haven't forgot my earlier message (question), posted again as follows:

Using Lightroom 3.
LRB Portfolio 2.62

I have a question relating to LRB Portfolio - I notice I can have 7 separate galleries, yet there only seems to be the option for 6 gallery image locations when I choose the option to use Menu images.

Any idea where I can get the option for the 7th menu image.

Thank you

Ken


----------



## kennzo

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Oh, and Sean I'd love to offer my website for the featured section of your website.
MAde entirely with LRB Portfolio.....love it.

www.kenedgar.com

All the best.

Ken


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'll need to add it in Ken. All the code to make it happen is already there, just left out the 2 lines you need to make your own choice. Doh!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You might also be pleased to hear I've added in basic iFrame support for the blank page, so you can include your client code inside the frame if needed.


----------



## qwerty

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hello I bought yesterday lrbportfolio. I have a question: I now create my
portfolio with two galleries. How do future updates?
I'll have to recreate the whole portfolio? Thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Save your settings as a Template. This provides the base for any changes you make. Add images to your collection to increase it, and then apply the Template to the collection. Remember to increase the image number in the galleries though.


----------



## qwerty

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg73395#msg73395 date=1283356515]
Save your settings as a Template. This provides the base for any changes you make. Add images to your collection to increase it, and then apply the Template to the collection. Remember to increase the image number in the galleries though.
[/quote]
Yes. This involves the export of all the photos even those who were already
esportate.Non were very comfortable.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

As with every Lightroom Gallery. There is no other mechanism from Lightroom.


----------



## kennzo

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thank you Sean for your last reply.
Another small detail I have discovered.

1. Contact Page Settings:
Would be nice to have email address as a clickable 'mailto' address rather than just text.
I've had to html script within 'cell number' to get this to work.

2. Would be nice to have a password protectable page for client only access, though I appreciate this may be quite complex.
I've ended up using a fancy php script to achieve this myself on my website, but it works quite well.

www.kenedgar.com

Nevertheless still adore your program and enjoy pushing it further!!

Many thanks 

Ken


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

1. The Name already has this function.

2. Adding PHP passwords really depends on the server you use. It's not overtly difficult, but a client section would require completely new and complex coding (not to mention learning more PHP).


----------



## ozphoto

*LR3 and LRG Portfolio*

Hi, folks I like the LRB alot, although I have some questions.............

1) I trust the only way to change out the photos on your web site is to go back to LR3 and edit then upload again to your website or is it easier to use Dreamweaver to make the changes you want?
2) Also is there a way to add embedded music to the latest LRB Portfolio product or do I need to use CS3 again to add this?
3) I would also assume that the latest LRB Portfolio will work with LR3 and is stable?

Cheers Mark


----------



## Victoria Bampton

*Re: LR3 and LRG Portfolio*

Hey Mark

1. It depends on how much you need to change. If you just have minor tweaks to make and you're comfortable in Dreamweaver, sometimes that's the easiest option.

2 and 3, Sean will have to answer, but hopefully he'll be around soon. I'll merge this thread into his main Portfolio thread so that he sees it.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Mark,

1) Lightroom only offers a full upload option, no other. This is a Lightroom restriction. The benefit of doing it in Lightroom over Dreamweaver is you can save it as a template for another collection. 

2) There's no way to do it currently. I did mess about with a flash player and even had song selection code it, but it would restart on each page (because it loads with the page). 

3) Has for a while now. Even if I didn't update with auto switching code for the Watemark, it would've worked anyhow, just with the old watermark.


----------



## ptakeuchi2010

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

First off, I'd like to say how much I like this simple, elegant gallery. Sean very nice work!

Now a couple of questions.

[quote author=kennzo link=topic=3126.msg7334'#msg7334' date=1283284814]
I have a question relating to LRB Portfolio - I notice I can have 7 separate galleries, yet there only seems to be the option for 6 gallery image locations when I choose the option to use Menu images.

Any idea where I can get the option for the 7th menu image.
[/quote]

I, too, am hoping you'll address this in the next update. I was able to manually edit the html afterwards to switch out your generic gallery.png, but it is a pain. So please put the Gallery 7 Image Location in the next rev.

Also, 2 requests and 1 tech support issue.

Requests
1) Choice of text padding for the Text position under Font and Body Settings. While you can choose Left, Justified, and Right, the text feels like it's a bit close too the image for my liking--something like 3-5pixels. It would be nice to be able to choose 5, 1', 15, 2', etc. pixels or better yet sliderable user choice, a la Gallery Padding. 
2) Any chance to add finer control of the Gallery thumb width? As it stands you allow increments of 1'' pixels. Increments of 5' pixels (1'', 15', 2'', 25'...) would help, and of course variable between 1'' and 4'' would be even better.

Tech Support
While opening up the html of my exported gallery files in TextWrangler, I got the following error:
*Incorrectly formed UTF-8
The UTF-8 file "xxx.html" is damaged or incorrectly formed; please proceed with caution.*​Couldn't search the forums to see if this was previously addressed. So don't know what to make of it.

Thanks for your help,
Paul


----------



## PDX503

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=markmc9' link=topic=3126.msg7267'#msg7267' date=12824986'6]
I'm new to LRB portfolio and trying to add text to my pages. It cuts me off at about 2 lines on each page. This seems very brief for an "about" page. Is there a way to increase the amount of text I can put on one page?
[/quote]

I am also having this problem and have just downloaded the current version. 

Here is a screen shot.

[img width=6'' height=375]http://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad272/pdx5'3photo/jetta/Screenshot2'1'-'9-18at655'6AM.png[/img]


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean

I'm using LRB 2.64 w/ LR 3.2

How do I remove the swirly graphic that lives behind the Top Gap and Text Area?

Thanks


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=wayphat link=topic=3126.msg74583#msg74583 date=1285'26669]
Hi Sean

I'm using LRB 2.64 w/ LR 3.2

How do I remove the swirly graphic that lives behind the Top Gap and Text Area?

Thanks
[/quote]


Go to the Font and Body Settings area. Go to last item "Body Background Image" and delete the link ../resources/images/bg4.png


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks!


----------



## theografie

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=theografie link=topic=3126.msg6172'#msg6172' date=1265966545]
hey sean!

short question: is it possible to have a blank field for a counter-code? 

there is something for google-analytics. but i am using piwik, an open source-project.

i am planing to buy LRB portfolio....and this is the last point that is missing for my decission 
[/quote]

I want to update my homepage, so I checked the new version of LRB portfolio (2.62). I hoped to find something for my "piwik-issue". but unhappily there is still only the possibility to add the google analytics ID. :(


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Doesn't seem difficult to copy and paste the generated piwik javascript into the html pages before upload.


----------



## theografie

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JohnnyV link=topic=3126.msg74746#msg74746 date=1285169762]
Doesn't seem difficult to copy and paste the generated piwik javascript into the html pages before upload.
[/quote]

you are right. it is not that a big deal. but every time you update something you have to do it again.

it is also possible to add the code into one of the template-htmls - this is fine, this only results in hundreds of pageviews - everytime LR is updating the page.

to circumvent those two issues it would be great to have a little box where you can paste those codes - not only for piwik. from my point of view it should not be a big issue to implement this.


----------



## JohnnyV

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

OK I understand. How would it be different to install the code via LR than modifying the html template... with regard to the pageview issues?


----------



## theografie

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=JohnnyV link=topic=3126.msg74752#msg74752 date=1285171641]
OK I understand. How would it be different to install the code via LR than modifying the html template... with regard to the pageview issues?
[/quote]
I was talking about this issue with sean a few month ago, and he said (what I understood!) that he could add a textbox for tracker-codes and it only has an effect after publishing. so I guess this should be no problem.


----------



## lightfilters

*replace background and avater in LRB black template*

i am glad i purchased LRB Portfolio. iam building my web page, and I am using LRB Black template. 
I have couple of questions:

1) in about page, i wanted to change avatar, and i used other jpg file to replace bg4.png, but it didn't work. all i see is a black icon with "portrait"s title.

2) On home page, is it possible to use one of my black and white photos as a background, to replace the 1'' % black background? 

what type of files can be used as avatar or background?

thanks


----------



## simonjessop

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi

We're getting the following error when submitting the email form when the website is uploaded to Streamline.net we have tried it on another server non-streamline and it works there. What do you suggest as a way forward?

Thanks,
Simon Jessop

www.simonjessop.com

...om/Web Galleries/LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine/mail.html:4: bad argument #1 to 'floor' (number expected, got string)
Switch View 
	•	...om/Web Galleries/LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine/mail.html:4: in main chunk


----------



## lightfilters

*email errors lrb portfolio 2.6*

hi,

i love it, one problem. i know i have used valid email address in the contact form. when i test the website, i get following error while sending the email from the form generated by lrb portfolio:

1) You entered an invalid email address. Please press Back and try again!"
2) Your mail has no subject. Please press Back and try again!
3) You've not entered a name. Can you press back and enter it please!


It seems the php is not taking parameters. can you please help? is there any fix for this problem?

thanks


----------



## m.rouwendal

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi,

I recently purchased LRB Portfolio and received the email with the download link just 2 days ago. I tried downloading the file but when i do so, the download doesn't show any packages moving or any downloadspeed or estimated time. I am using IE8 to download, and it downloads other files perfectly. I didn't try downloading any files from the host site though.

Did any of you have this problem as well, or is there a common solution? 

I wonder myself if Firefox or any other browser would fix the problem, but i don't want to waste my limited 9 attempts, of which i might have used a few already while trying to download the file.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I'm having trouble with the contact page. Not trying to use the form, just text fields.

Everything is squished up against the left side with a scroll bar below. Only a couple of letters can be read at a time. 

Please let me know which fields and or check boxes must be active or off.


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=wayphat link=topic=3126.msg75361#msg75361 date=1285893175]
I'm having trouble with the contact page. Not trying to use the form, just text fields.

Everything is squished up against the left side with a scroll bar below. Only a couple of letters can be read at a time. 

Please let me know which fields and or check boxes must be active or off.
[/quote]

Okay, it was that in Appearance I had Text Width set too small.

Next question: is it possible to make the Copyright Text a different color than the Body Text, or, is it possible to have the background color on the Contact Page be different than the Image Area color?


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

What are the options regarding color management and profiles: converting, embedding, etc?

Thanks


----------



## Arlemo

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi,
I am totally new to making a website. 

I want to use lrb lightroom but I don't understand how it works.

I mean I can watch tutorials and read how to add photos etc., but when that is finished, what do I get, a big html-file or..? Please help me straighten things out. I would be so, so thankful!

How do I connect what I create in lrb lightroom to my webhotel? Do I send that file to the webhotel via ftp? Or how does it work.

I know this is basic stuff but for me it is new.

Will my webhotel accept the homepage that I make in lrb lightroom? The technical specifications of the webhotel can be seen here: https://www.loopia.se/webbhotell/specifikationer/

"ja" = yes, "obegränsat" = unlimited. 

Very grateful for any kind of hints!

Regards 
Tomas


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sorry for the silence, but I've not been getting reply notices from LRforums yet again. It seems to randomly unsubscribe me regularly... so I'll end up answering in reverse order.

Tomas, when you export/upload it creates a folder with an entire website with all the assets needed for for the website. Normally you just ftp everything within that folder into the root HTML directory. Most webhosts support it, but not necessarily the PHP for the mail form. 

Wayphat, Lighroom offers no options on colour management on web export, it simply generates sRGB files. Re colours, Copyright text is on the todo list. As for different internal pages colors, you'd be breaking a cardinal rule of layout making them different colours. 

M. Rouwendal, try a different browser, it may be an issue between Firefox and e-junkie. 


Simon, use a number, but don't enter a period (full stop) after, e.g. 4 not 4.''


Re adding code other than Google Analytics, I'll add a generic footer text for this, but for now you can open the plugin files and edit 'footer.html'. Add your text above the /body tag and save. 
This will probably trigger externals links when you refresh, so be warned.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Paul, Never seen any UTF errors before and Portfolio doesn't even use UTF-8 by default. I use text wrangler myself, and haven't seen this. Re gallery thumbs, I'll do one or the other, most likely the former as the sliders often don't auto update (frustratingly). Padding? perhaps. 7th image issue is already fixed in development version here. 


PDX which version of Lightroom? The early versions of 2 changed the way text boxes handled text and limited, but it was fixed in later versions.


----------



## ptakeuchi2010

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg7556'#msg7556' date=1286265'36]
Paul, Never seen any UTF errors before and Portfolio doesn't even use UTF-8 by default. I use text wrangler myself, and haven't seen this. Re gallery thumbs, I'll do one or the other, most likely the former as the sliders often don't auto update (frustratingly). Padding? perhaps. 7th image issue is already fixed in development version here. 
[/quote]

Sean, don't know why the UTF errors appear, but they don't seem to cause any trouble if I ignore them. So I can live with it.

Good news on the gallery thumb width. I don't know why LR insists on sliders for so many of the discrete incremental inputs. I feel like it would be a lot easier if there were 1' radio buttons, so I could just click on the 1' possible values instead of having to drag until 1 becomes 2. Give us 5'-pixel increments, centered on the page, and I'll be happy.

And I'm glad you are adding that 7th gallery image location.

One final request. Could you add html page titles to the gallery info? As it stands, every gallery html page gets the same title as the homepage. Nothing that I can't manually fix, but when you are exporting and testing a half-dozen times, you can forget to update the page titles. Should be fairly easy to code, I imagine.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

The drop down menu is easier to code. In fact radio buttons don't even get a mention in the Web section of the SDK (they are in the main section). 

7th image is already fixed. 

Page titles are easy to add, but it'll look messy if you use Page title for SEO (which you should be).


----------



## Arlemo

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I am trying to add a Facebook "Like"-button to my website. 

I was thinking it would be possible to paste the "Like Button plugin code" from Facebook (http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/like) in the field "Bottom Copyright Text" but I don't quite get it to work out.

Does anyone have an idea of how to do it? I would like the "Like"-button to show up on every tab/gallery/page on my website.

How do I do to use the XFBML-version of the Like-button? It seems to be more useful... There's an explanation here, http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/like , but it is not easy for me to understand everyting that is written there... 

I would be very greatful for any kind of advice!

Please have a look here if interested:
www.arlemo.se

Thanks!


----------



## Arlemo

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Actually, now it does work with the iframe-alternative, but the XFBML-version seems to give a lot more useful features.

Does anyone know how to use that with LRB Lightroom?

With the iframe-alternative the registration that someone has pressed the "Like"-button only appears on that persons private "Wall" in Facebook, instead of on the "News feed". I think that with the XFBML version that information turns up on the "News feed", which is more usefull for spreading a website I think, and you can also add some sentenses when you have clicked "Like"..."have a look at this webpage" or something like that...

Would appreciate any input on this...


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I will be adding an add footer text item for those that want to add code. However it will be the same on every page, as it's really for those using non Google tracking.


----------



## Arlemo

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg56738#msg56738 date=1258'82434]
I've not added code for them to open in another page. You could add target="_blank" to the Facebook and Twitter links.. 

In contact.html, change &lt;strong&gt;Twitter&lt;/strong&gt;: &lt;a href="$model.nonCSS.Twitter"&gt;$model.nonCSS.Twitter&lt;/a&gt;&lt;br /&gt; to
&lt;strong&gt;Twitter&lt;/strong&gt;: &lt;a href="$model.nonCSS.Twitter" target="_blank"&gt;$model.nonCSS.Twitter&lt;/a&gt;&lt;br /&gt;
Same for Facebook. Both of these links appear twice.
[/quote]


I am sorry but I feel a little bit lost. How do I change that i contact.html? I only find contact.html in Lightroom, but how do I "change" according to your description above?

When I open contact.html i can't find any "&lt;strong&gt;Twitter"...

Thank you so much for all help...


----------



## Arlemo

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi again, 
I am sorry for so many questions.

http://www.arlemo.se/contact.html 

I would like the FB-icon to be further to the right. Is that possible?

Thanks again!


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You need to open the plugin package to access it. ~/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Web Galleries/LRB_Portfolio.lrewebengine.

Please bear in mind that this is a generic €15 plugin, not a custom website design. Specifics like you asking are beyond the realm of what this does, they would need to be done in
 the generated files.


----------



## foil

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean

I've polished up my website recently and am really pleased with the results and your template! Its been years ive trying to get a website together!! As it is your LRB Portfolio template is great, but do you reckon you might consider a "click on image" style set up instead of auto/manual scroll feature for viewing galleries and advancing images within website? Similar to the website of the photographer David Levenson?

http://www.davidlevenson.com/

Anyway just a suggestion as it could be less fiddly or more?!?

great work youve done needless to say and for €15, bargain and quality!

foil


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Foil,
David is using a (rather nice) Flash gallery, whereas Portfolio is HTML and Javascript. It would mean a ground up rewrite for this, which wouldn't be something in the 2.X lifespan. It would also be part of a paid update. While I have written a few flash galleries for fun and practice, I won't be delving into, preferring to go with jQuery.

Glad you appreciate the price! 
Sean


----------



## foil

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

hello sean

thanks for the reply. Yes, its flash which im not a big fan of! At the moment portfolio is great and more than fulfills my expectations from a website. Mean,while I'll keep a watch out for any updates. cheers again for your reply.

foil


----------



## kennzo

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

In reply to Arlemo's need to incoporate the FB 'LIKE' option onto the website using LRB Portfolio.
I have found the only real way to do this is use a basic HTML editor and insert where required.

Example as my website: www.kenedgar.com

I can offer more assistance directly if you email me.

Ken


----------



## kennzo

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean, further to my message on Aug 31 relating to the 7th gallery image, would you have a date when the new version is coming out to incorporate this?

Many thanks

Ken x


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I don't. Testing takes time and there are other half finished features there that are not what you'd call plug and play to get in. This is not my day job, so I have to fit it around the other things I do, like photography, sound, writing and teaching. Much as I'd like to be 2 people, I'm not.


----------



## lovoto

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,
I'm still very happy with my LRB portfolio website! Just another question: I've tried to add an external link using some html code:

&lt;a href="http://www.kaartje2go.nl/kaartenwinkel/Lovoto/?sk_id=1'7"&gt;NAME&lt;/a&gt;

('Open in new window' is ticked)

On the web site the link appears like this (and it doesn't work): NAME " target="_blank"&gt;kaartje2go

Is there any way to get around this or shouldn't I use the href code in LRB?

Thanks! Wynand Loven
www.lovoto.nl
LRB Portfolio v2.51


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

You don't add code, you only add the link and the link title.


----------



## lovoto

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean, that sounds pretty logical (and it works!)
Cheers, Wynand


----------



## ralix13

*Contact form*

Hey Sean.i made two sites for my friend with your plug in. one site the mail form works well(http://www.hereisee.com/contact) and the other (http://www.hereibe.com/contact) doesn't work it says it cant send the mail to the email address typed in.. i have gone over it and its not different other than the email adress.. can you help me please


----------



## Dalmatien

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean-

What's the problem when the cmotion scroll goes all jittery? It used to be a smooth flow, but now looks like an engine outa gas.

Any ideas? www.seanmartin.ch

Thanks.

-Sean


----------



## foil

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

hi sean,

its me foil again. I just had a look at LRB Exhibition and it does exactly what i was on about with david levenson's site! I love the way with Exhibition you can click on an image to advance to the previous or next image! 
What a great website building potential that would make combining the two! Do you reckon Portfolio could mimick Exhibition this way in the forseeable future?! i know you are a busy man so understood if its not viable? i havent got a clue about website building coding, how much time it takes etc... so forgive my ignorance in that sense!
great work anyways

regards


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

When I create a Virtual Copy in Lightroom it's given a unique identifier ("copy1" etc) but that identifier isn't carried over to the file name in LBR. 

How can I carry the unique identifier forward into the LBR made galleries? Having numerous variations all with the same name in a client's review gallery is problematic.

Thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi foil, I'm actually about to get up to teach another day of Lightroom on tour in the UK. Internet access isn't the best even with a 3G iPad.

The 2 layouts are not compatible, so I'd need to literally build from scratch and double the price, closer to the actual value of the rather cheap plugins.


Wayphat, plugin's have no control over how Lightromm handles file naming, so nothing can be done about that.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Sean, no idea, maybe the speed setting is too fast?

Ralix13, it depends on the server usually, are they on the same server?


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Just a heads up folks, I'm away on tour currently, so net access is sketchy.


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg77756#msg77756 date=128946'625]

Wayphat, plugin's have no control over how Lightromm handles file naming, so nothing can be done about that. 
[/quote]

That's what's confusing. Lightroom _is_ giving it a unique name, it's just not carried through to the web gallery. 

I guess I'll have to render the VCs as tiffs and use them, but it's an otherwise uneccessary waste of time and resources.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

And Lightroom is the one naming the files inconsistently on export. It also converts - to _ among other things.


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

I understand, Sean. Are there any other workarounds you can suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=wayphat link=topic=3126.msg77737#msg77737 date=128943'782]
When I create a Virtual Copy in Lightroom it's given a unique identifier ("copy1" etc) but that identifier isn't carried over to the file name in LBR. 

How can I carry the unique identifier forward into the LBR made galleries? Having numerous variations all with the same name in a client's review gallery is problematic.

Thanks
[/quote]

Okay, I figured out how to do this.

In the section:

Image Info/Labels/Title

Click the double arrow keys, select _Edit_, and create a template that includes: _Filename_Copyname_.

Now all the virtual copies have distinct names, and the template is available to be used similarly in all the web plug-ins.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

That is an excellent tip! Mind if I pass it on?


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## petrav

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Sean,

I really love LRB Portfolio and now as I want to upgrade my website I´d been thinking about upgrading to the latest version (I´m still using 2.13). How can I download it?`

Thanks,
Petra


----------



## wayphat

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

[quote author=Sean McCormack link=topic=3126.msg77913#msg77913 date=1289722659]
That is an excellent tip! Mind if I pass it on?
[/quote]

Thanks, and sure.


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Petra, the download link always has the current version.


----------



## rhbourbonnais

*Wishlist Item: iPad Gesture*

Hey Shaun,

 As you know horizontal scroll bars don't typically appear on an iPad. 
You addressed this in LRB Portfolio by adding Cmotion that allows an iPad user to tap on the left or right of the group of images to make them scroll. 
 In your LRB Showcase product, you implemented gestures to allow an iPad user to swipe the screen to scroll the images left and right. 
 It would be very cool, if you would also add the gesture code to LRB Portfolio, so that people could use the more natural way of horizontal scrolling their images on the iPad. 
 You could simply add it to the normal scroll bar option, so on an iPad you would use gesture and on a standard computer, you would use the scroll bar. 
Thanks in advance! 

Your Friend,
Robert (Robin) Bourbonnais


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Hi Robin, the standard gesture code for scrolling a DIV on iOS is a 2 fingered swipe. You'll find that this does indeed work with LRB Portfolio. LRB Showcase doesn't contain an embedded scroll, so the whole page is actually scrolling, an entirely different beast.

Sean (not Shaun)


----------



## rhbourbonnais

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

Thanks Sean (not Shaun),
I didn't know about the two finger swipe. :-[ 
It works AOK!!!   

As they say in the US.
You Da MAN! 

Your friend,
Robin


----------



## Sean McCormack

*Re: LRB Portfolio: Website in a Gallery for Lightroom 2*

If it's any consolation, I didn't when I got an iPhone. There's no way around how iphone deals with the scrolling CSS in a window, except this way.


----------



## jandara

Hi Sean, In LRB Protfolio Is there a way to resize pictures in percentage so that the images display fully on a 15" screen or 23" screen? If I output my galleries in 550pix height it works fine for smaller screen but it leaves a large blank space when viewed on larger screen. Thanks. Alain


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hi Alain, there isn't really. In theory javascript could be used to detect resolution and pick a size, but then you'd need multiple sizes, increasing the space used. I can image there being a load of headaches trying to get that to work.


----------



## Sean McCormack

LRB Portfolio 2.7 is now out. 

http://lrbplugins.com/blog/updates/lrb-portfolio-2-7-update/


----------



## mpeterson

Sean - version 2.7 looks great, I'd like to download. I've been using LRB Portfolio for some time for one of my two sites, and Exhibition for my other one.  I see my download link says it's expired. I don't recall the program, do we just re-up every so often for a new link, or is there a way to refresh it?  I'm certainly happy to simply repurchase, I've gotten way beyond the purchase price from these sites.  Please advise.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Sean McCormack

Mark, email your paypal address.


----------



## aramir

Sean, i got the same problem as Mark: link says it's expired..same solution? (email paypal adres..)
Thanks,Robert


----------



## joan morgades

Hi Sean ,
I´m trying to update from 2.62 to 7 but I don´t know where the update link is.
Could you help me , please?


----------



## lovoto

Hi Sean,
I updated to lrb 2.7 in order to build in the fb 'I like' button. I copied the <script... generated on the fb developers page into the 'additional footer text' section but it doesn't show the button on my site. Should I remove the <script> commands or should I do something else? 
Hope you can help me out...
Thanks! Wijnand
http://www.lovoto.nl/


----------



## jrhphoto

*Contact page question.*

Sean
LRB portfolio is amazing !! I have a question about the contact page.  I checked with my hosting company my php is enabled etc but I'm getting an error message when you try to send from the contact form.  The error message reads 
SMTP server response: 451 See http://pobox.com/~djb/docs/smtplf.html. in D:\Hosting\2528116\html\mail.php on line 65
Can't send email to [email protected]

Any clue as how I can fix this.  

thanks 
j.


----------



## Sean McCormack

J,
The doc says it's a line feed error, and then how to fix it in the email programs.. It's a server issue judging from that.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Sorry Wijnand, looks like the site has stopped emailing me again. 
I'll test this out shortly, but it should work. That said, I'm not sure how it'll format, as this should really be embedded in the normal text areas, rather than the footer.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Joan, your download link always has the most current version. There is no other link.


----------



## john scheiber

*Lost Site Info in LRB portfolio*

I downloaded version 2.7 yesterday after 2 years of using prior versions, and when I opened it up in lightroom the site info category wasn't there.  The first one was color palette.  I switched to my laptop, and it downloaded it fine there with site info showing.  Ok where is it hidden?  Really weird.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Did you accidentally switch it off? Right click in the panel and make sure Color Palette is ticked.


----------



## john scheiber

I have right clicked in the panel and nothing happens.  I have closed off all of the other tabs still nothing.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Sorry, allow me to explain better - don't click in the panel - click on the grey area of the header.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Straight up, this is Lightroom, not a plugin thing. 
If nothing happens when you right click a panel header, you're doing something wrong. You should get a dialog listing Panels with a tick beside them.


----------



## Brian Tombaugh

*Love LRB Portfolio!*

I do have a question for all of you smart people already using the contact form - When I try to send the form I get the following message displayed where the form was:

/home/content/briantombaugh/dead.letter... Saved message in /home/content/briantombaugh/dead.letter

I did check the test.php page and Safe Mode is set to off. Is this something I'm not setting right, or a server problem?

Thanks!    www.briantombaugh.com

Added: I've currently turned the form off. My host site says that forms should work, and that the path that is being returned in the error message is the actual path of my site...


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hi Brian,
Honestly no idea. Usually there's nothing you can do to change how the server is acting. Did you enter the address correctly in the Contact section?


----------



## mpeterson

*update version without overwriting site content?*

Sean, et al:

Greetings! Still greatly enjoying both Exhibition and Portfolio for my various sites. I have a question, I have forgotten how this issue works: 

I am updating my site built with LRB Portfolio v2.51, and figure I may as well update to the current version of LRB. I have downloaded v2.7. If I drag it into the webengine folder, will it overwrite all the data associated with my site? i.e., will I have to start over? Is there a way to ensure that when one updates version, the site content remains intact?

Just asking because, once before I somehow overwrote the entire site and had to start from scratch...

Thanks much!
Mark


----------



## Sean McCormack

Save your settings as a Template, and save out a Web Collection too.


----------



## mpeterson

Sean McCormack said:


> Save your settings as a Template, and save out a Web Collection too.


 
Ahh, perfect. Thanks Sean!


----------



## ericnl

hello.

has anybody found out how to get the "Menu Active Link Color" working yet?
(I saw some unsolved posts about this a dozen pages ago).

the colours on my site are are mostly very light grey, and I need the active link colour to make the menu stand out a bit.

thanks, Eric.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hi Eric,
While I had corrected the LHVA order in general links, I've missed it in the menu container. It's fixed for 2.8, which has the new single gallery setting too. 

If you want to edit lrbportfolio.css in the content folder of your exported gallery, it should look something like this in order:


#navcontainer a:link {
  font-weight: normal;
  font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, sans serif;
  color: #333333;
  font-variant: normal;
  text-decoration: none;
  font-size: 13px;
  background-color: inherit;
}
#navcontainer a:visited {
  color: #1E1E1E;
  background-color: inherit;
}
#navcontainer a:hover {
  color: #CCCCCC;
  background-color: inherit;
}

#navcontainer a:active {
  color:#959595;
  background-color: inherit;
}

The 'color' bits will be different, and I've added :link to the first a. The stuff need to be in the a:link, a:visited, a:hover, a:active order for it to work correctly (i.e. LVHA).


----------



## ericnl

thanks for the quick reply, but I'd rather just let it upload from lightroom, that way I don't have to think twice about it when updating.

so is there a way how I can edit it in myself?, probably in: 
Adobe > Lightroom > Webgalleries > LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine > lrbportfolio.css

I'm quite comfortable editing things in there, always keep the original backed up. I had/wanted to tweak some stuff anyway, because when using iFrame on the extra page, the nav menu that I have set below the body moves up about 25px compared to the rest of the pages.

++++++

oh, and while I'm at it:
I'm looking for a way to separate the galleries from the rest (the  iFrame page that I will use for a blog, the about and the contact page).
right now I have 6 galleries that I use, and put in an empty 7th gallery  named . : . as a spacer between the two, but preferably I'd have:

Galleries: gall-1 gall-2 gall-3 gall-4 gall-5 gall-6  Extras: Blog About Contact  
with the words "Galleries: and Extras:" in a different colour. maybe an idea for the next version of the software?


----------



## ericnl

when I, as a test changed the CSS to your suggestion above and just manually changed some colour codes to see what would happen, I finally understood what my thinking mistake was:
the ACTIVE LINK COLOR is the colour the link has when, and only when, you click it. as soon as you release the mouse button it changes to the default colour.
what I wanted to achieve though, was that the link of the page I was on would be the active link colour, which is something else.

so I then just basically went into all the different HTML pages and put <font color="#00AAFF"> before and </font> after the corresponding link title at the bottom of the page under <ul id="navlist">.

so for any body else who visits this forum with the same question after this: open all the different HTML pages in a text editor and change the line there to something similar to this:

for the example page: gallery2.html


		Code:
	

<div id="navcontainer">

<ul id="navlist">

<li><a style="padding: 0 10px 0px 10px;" href="gallery1.html">Gallery 1</a></li>
<li><a style="padding: 0 10px 0px 10px;" href="gallery2.html"><font color="#xxxxxx">Gallery 2</font></a></li>
<li><a style="padding: 0 10px 0px 10px;" href="gallery3.html">Gallery 3</a></li>
<li><a style="padding: 0 10px 0px 10px;" href="gallery4.html">Gallery 4</a></li>

 <li><a style="padding: 0 10px 0px 10px;" href="blank.html">Blank Page</a></li>
<li><a style="padding: 0 10px 0px 10px;" href="about.html">About</a></li>
<li id="active"><a style="padding: 0 10px 0px 10px;" href="contact.html">Contact</a></li> 
</ul>

</div>


----------



## Sean McCormack

The internal CSS doesn't look quite like what's in my previous post, it's similar,but full of internal code. 2.8 will be out soon enough. 

To make a bigger gap, edit the padding on the last gallery link. The 2nd one is the left padding. 

e.g. <li><a style="padding: 0 30px 0px 10px;" href="gallery4.html">Gallery 4</a></li>

The colour on current page link is not something that's easy to edit because the menu is a single file that's included in each file on generation. Having it separate makes it maintainable. To have the padding automatically tied to whichever gallery is the last one would need a ridiculous amount of code. 



The colour request is something that I'd need to see a lot of requests for because it needs a whole new section in the colour palette and load of lines of conditional coding to allow the choice in each link. It's not a lot of reward for a lot of work.


----------



## ericnl

cool thanks!

I'll take a look at the padding later today, but the site looks class already.

then yet another question: I just found out that on an iPad my design is too wide and that c-motion kind of really sucks on a touch based OS. and because I do like it on a regular computer, especially because it won't have scroll-bars, I was wondering if it was easy to built in a iOS detector? that way I would just upload a second version that has less width and no c-motion, and have them exist next to each other.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Anything like that will be in version 3 and a paid update, because there's substantial work involved rewriting sections and testing.  

as for DIY, you can do that in CSS, just have conditional CSS for smaller screen sizes. Google it.

Also Lightroom doesn't have an inbuilt server, so it wouldn't even preview using your above code.


----------



## ericnl

I don't think anybody will have a problem with paying for a version 3 update 

I eventually ended up making 3 versions of the website: a regular one, a mobile one (iphone, ipod, blackberry, android), and an iPad one.
the c-motion scrolling somehow didn't work as well on the ipad as it does on the iphone, so I've made that one TWO finger scrollable 
the main difference between the main site and the mobile one is that I have less width on the mobile one, so it actually fits on the screen.

for the auto detect function I eventually put a small javascript on every html page, it works like a charm now!
thanks for all your help...

http://ericelsewhere.com/



		Code:
	

<script language=javascript>

<!--
if ((navigator.userAgent.match(/iPhone/i)) || (navigator.userAgent.match(/iPod/i)) || (navigator.userAgent.match(/Android/i)) || (navigator.userAgent.match(/BlackBerry/i))) {
   location.replace("http://ericelsewhere.com/mobile/index.html");

}
-->
</script>


----------



## Sean McCormack

Yep, that'll do it


----------



## JohnnyV

Nice work Eric on the website(s) and images.


----------



## brothergrimm

Hi Sean, I'm a recent purchaser of LRB Portfolio and really appreciate the effort you put into making a great product. Apologies if this question has been asked before, 52 pages of a forum posts is a bit too much to go through to assure a new question. 

Are there any other gallery template options available apart from the scrolling method that's the default? For example, I'd like to use some of the Lightroom templates with LRB, such as "Charcoal".


----------



## Moto

Hi Sean,

just purchased an assembled a site using LRB and it's just what i was after. Got told about it by timgoodill.com so a big thanks to him from both of us I guess. 

I have a couple of questions that are no doubt user error and I'm wondering if you can put me right? 

The facebook button is trying to take me to www.davidshepherdphotographic.com/www.facebook.com/davidshepherdphotographic, i've tried a few different combo's of url in the link field but it's consistently putting my url in front. What am I doing wrong? 

Not sure if this next bit is a bug, or user error again but i was exploring the blank page options in lightroom, it opened the blank page but i couldn't navigate back to a page with a menu on! had to switch back to a different template and then back to LRB and had to start settin gup all over again (only read this morning about saving as a new template, amazing how helpful these support forums can be. 

Genius idea this product too. 5*'s
D


----------



## Moto

Moto said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> just purchased an assembled a site using LRB and it's just what i was after. Got told about it by timgoodill.com so a big thanks to him from both of us I guess.
> 
> I have a couple of questions that are no doubt user error and I'm wondering if you can put me right?
> 
> The facebook button is trying to take me to www.davidshepherdphotographic.com/www.facebook.com/davidshepherdphotographic, i've tried a few different combo's of url in the link field but it's consistently putting my url in front. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Not sure if this next bit is a bug, or user error again but i was exploring the blank page options in lightroom, it opened the blank page but i couldn't navigate back to a page with a menu on! had to switch back to a different template and then back to LRB and had to start settin gup all over again (only read this morning about saving as a new template, amazing how helpful these support forums can be.
> 
> Genius idea this product too. 5*'s
> D



Crikey, something I said?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I'm guessing Sean's not around today!  I don't have LRB Portfolio installed, but what URL's have you tried?


----------



## Moto

Hi Victoria, 

in the facebook link section I tried, www.facebook.com/davidshepherdphotographic but when i click on the FB logo the template allows you to use, it opens a browser window with www.davidshepherdphotographic.com/www.facebook.com/davidshepherdphotographic pointing the browser at my site with the www.facxxx etc as an extension. Over the weekend I tried removing the logo and putting just a visible url link in there but clicking on this did the same thing. I've tripple checked all the settings and I don't think there's anything I've missed menaing it's either to do with my host or something in the code. Not being technical at all I've not looked into the template files as it all looks a bit like the matrix to me . "External links" work to my blog, blog.davidxxetc and links from my blog on the same host and server come back to my main site ok, so I don't think it's host related. 

Any help appreciated, although if you can't help it's not an emergency so I can sit tight and wait for Sean to pick up on the thread.

Regards

David


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Ok, I've found the link.  Try starting it with http://www instead of just www.


----------



## Sean McCormack

brothergrimm said:


> Hi Sean, I'm a recent purchaser of LRB Portfolio and really appreciate the effort you put into making a great product. Apologies if this question has been asked before, 52 pages of a forum posts is a bit too much to go through to assure a new question.
> 
> Are there any other gallery template options available apart from the scrolling method that's the default? For example, I'd like to use some of the Lightroom templates with LRB, such as "Charcoal".


Hey brothergrimm,
Simple answer is no, it's a scrolling gallery only. As for templates, every template is tied to the gallery that created it, so you couldn't use a template from one gallery with any other. 
Hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## Sean McCormack

It's more that the forum post has lost my subscription.... yet again! As Victoria mentioned, you need http:// in the URL. This is typical for most sites, and a common issue with forums too, where people leave out the http:// in links.


----------



## Sean McCormack

2.8 released 
http://lrbplugins.com/blog/updates/lrb-portfolio-2-8-available/


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Sean McCormack said:


> It's more that the forum post has lost my subscription.... yet again!


Sorry Sean, not sure why it's doing that.  By all means drop a thread in the website troubleshooting with the details and I'll look into it further.


----------



## Moto

Sean McCormack said:


> It's more that the forum post has lost my subscription.... yet again! As Victoria mentioned, you need http:// in the URL. This is typical for most sites, and a common issue with forums too, where people leave out the http:// in links.



ok thanks guys, I'll give it a go tonight and I'm sure it'll fix it. without the http:// it thinks I'm trying to direct it to somewhere on my site, via the web? I'm not even a little bit technical when it comes to web-stuff. Thanks in advance. 

While I'm on, when I update my version tonight, I've created a favicon and edited the header to point the browser at it. Will i need to do this again after the update? I'm assuming when I update the site it'll overwrite the modded file. apologies if this is web-site 101. I'm new  

Moto


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Arlemo

How can I see if my LRB was successfully upgraded to 2.8? 

Thanks for a great software!


----------



## Sean McCormack

It says so in the Layout Style section


----------



## Jayman11

Ok first off I am loving this! Thanks for the great web gallery at such a great price. I'm having only one little problem, on the contact page, when I check the facebook or twitter check boxes nothing shows up on the web page for those not even in the preview. It's like they're not activating? Any ideas what I'm missing or doing wrong? Any help getting the facebook to show up on my page would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hi Jayman, Glad you like it. Show Contact Details needs to be switched on also. I suspect it may be off.


----------



## Jayman11

Sean McCormack said:


> Hi Jayman, Glad you like it. Show Contact Details needs to be switched on also. I suspect it may be off.



Yeah man, this is great. That didn't work though still....I only have Show Contact Form, Show Contact Details and Facebook checked. Tried unchecking the show contact and leaving the other two but no luck. I noticed the image on the right side of the page flickers each time but no changes. Also Show contact details shows nothing but if i check each other detail item itself they appear below the send button under the comment box. Hmmmm....I really want to add a google+ link on there.


----------



## Jayman11

Sean McCormack said:


> Hi Jayman, Glad you like it. Show Contact Details needs to be switched on also. I suspect it may be off.



OK I got it working. Not sure what I did but it's on there now. If you're working on new stuff for this, is there room to add a Google+ in along with the Facebook and Twitter. I modified the Facebook link for now but the hover still shows facebook as the text but it will work for now.


----------



## Sean McCormack

It will always flicker because the page is redrawn every time you change a setting. Is Use Twitter/Facebook Icons on? 

You can add Google+ via the 'Own Field', but I'll add a Google + Icon for the the version.


----------



## mpeterson

Longtime user of both Portfolio and Exhibition - enjoying both.  I am interested in being able to update my sites via my laptop on the road, even though I created the sites on a desktop machine.  After I export the files from LR on my desktop, is it possible to import them to another computer to add photos, update content, etc.? How to import or where to place the files on the laptop?  Thanks much for any info!


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hey Mpeterson, 
You'd need to take the current gallery and export it as a catalog onto the laptop. Make sure to have the plugins on the laptop too. You may also want to save the current layouts as Templates, and then place these in the Web Templates folder (Lightroom Preferences>Presets>Show Lightroom Presets folder, then open the Lightroom folder to find the Web Templates folder).

There's no real proper way in Lightroom to sync between catalogs, except using import and export catalog. As for the gallery settings, they are best saved in a Web Template. 

Hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## mpeterson

Thanks so much, Sean - I'll give it a try!


----------



## lonecrow

Hi Sean, long time user of your plugin and I still love it as much as when I first used it! Question regarding the menu buttons:

Is it possible to have text entry for all my galleries, and image only for external link? It doesn't seem to work (All images or not at all). Could I modify something once it is exported to allow me to do this?

The reasoning behind this is to have text gallery and Facebook icon for my first external link.

Thanks very much for your time!


----------



## lonecrow

Another thing that is driving me nuts and I can't remember, is how you remove the text BELOW the galleries (When main page is your gallery index)? I have my menu text up so I don't want to repeat the same text in the bottom...


Maybe someone can answer this because I know you can remove it, I just don't remember how.... Thanks!!!


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hey Jayman, went back to the code on this. 

Looks like I overcoded that section and sometimes it won't refresh until another setting is changed. I simplified how the selection of icons affects the code and now it refreshes correctly. Cheers for pointing this out, as I'd not experienced it. 
Sean


----------



## Sean McCormack

I've also created a new set of Icons I've been working on, along with the code to add them.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hi Lone Crow, 
Originally I tried to code it that way but it's a royal pain in the .... to have to recode each potential item in the menu each time I make a change, nearly a whole days work. 

You could try this. Place the facebook image in the Resources/Images folder and instead of text add an html image link to it like the following line.


<img src="resources/images/facebook.png">

Obviously replace the facebook.png with the name of the file you add. Please don't name it facebook.png, or you'll overwrite an internal file called facebook.png!


As for the text in the gallery home page, the only text you can remove is the 'Add Home Page Text' stuff. The names under the photos have no controls (at least that I remember!)-as in for the home page, they're the same controls as for the Gallery Menu names.


----------



## lonecrow

Thanks Sean!! And keep on the good work, will definitely buy v3.0 plugin!

www.lonecrowphotography.com


----------



## Govert Govers

can you please help me : 
how can  i implanted Lr in my lightroom 

thx

govert


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi Govert, welcome to the forum!

I'm sorry, you're going to need to explain a little more.  I don't think any of us understand the question yet.


----------



## lonecrow

2 months since last reply! Is this thread dead? Any news about the new LRB Portfolio release Sean? Cheers!


----------



## jking

Sean, I have easily and successfully installed LRB. Thanks for your excellent documentation!

I wish to install a stat counter from statcounter.com.
I have the code snippet and I'm wondering where to insert it.

I have locate the index.html file on my hard drive C:\Users\JCK\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Web Galleries\LRB_Portfolio.lrwebengine

Should I install the code snippet here and then upload?

<% includeFile ('head.html') %>

**********Insert statcounter code here?***********

<!-- Start of StatCounter Code for Default Guide -->
<script type="text/javascript">
var sc_project=(**deleted id**)
var sc_invisible=1; 
var sc_security="(**deleted id**)"; 
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
src="http://www.statcounter.com/counter/counter.js"></script>
<noscript><div class="statcounter"><a title="hit counter
for tumblr" href="http://statcounter.com/tumblr/"
target="_blank"><img class="statcounter"
src="http://c.statcounter.com/(**deleted id**)
alt="hit counter for tumblr"></a></div></noscript>
<!-- End of StatCounter Code for Default Guide -->

*******end of snippet insertion**********


<body>
<%
    local others = "content"
    local theRoot = "."
    local mySize = "photos"
    local imageNumber=math.max(model.nonCSS.homeImage)


Many thanks, and my apologies if you already answered this somewhere previously. I couldn't find this topic in a search here.

-John 
http://www.jcking.ca/Gallery/index.html


----------



## jeremiahphoto

*Contact form-*

I called my web host and had my plan changed to one that includes php so that the contact form would actually work.  Unfortunately, that still hasn't rendered the contact form useful, it still just displays an error, not the page you're looking for kind of warning.  This function of LRBP is one of the man reasons why I am using it to begin with- I don't want my email address visible, I was getting way too much spam when it was viewable by the site.

Has there been any conclusion as to what needs to happen in order for the form to actually work?

Pardon me if this has already been covered, but I could not find any information on this when using the search bar.  


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sean McCormack

Looks like I'm not subscribed again. I guess the change of forums did this... anyway any update news is usually published here: http://lrbplugins.com/category/blog/

Hi Jeremiah,
I'll look into this. It's possible that your PHP is really new and that how mail works on PHP has changed. 

Hey John, 
There's a section called 'Additional Footer Text' in Site Info for this.


----------



## dlavine

Sean:  I would like to add a page that lists my exhibits etc., but I cannot format the text.  It comes out as a single block of text, rather than formatted into paragraphs.   Do I need to enter some code for each line break?


----------



## Sean McCormack

You need to use the br tag to create new lines, it's just standard HTML code. Unfortunately no other to do it in Lightroom without having a ton of individual line fields in an already cluttered UI. 
Just add <br> where you want the line break. You don't need to create a new line when writing either.


----------



## dlavine

Sean McCormack said:


> You need to use the br tag to create new lines, it's just standard HTML code. Unfortunately no other to do it in Lightroom without having a ton of individual line fields in an already cluttered UI.
> Just add <br> where you want the line break. You don't need to create a new line when writing either.



Done!  Easy to do.  Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Since I introduced the plugin HSWeb, I've been thinking about a far more customisable and cleaner version of a 'Website in a Gallery' Web plugin. I've literally spent almost all my spare time rewriting this from the ground up since then. In fact all the code has been completely replaced the with new Lightroom 2.' SDK code and so is brand new. Even the Contact Form has been updated to give much prettier returns. 












*LRB Porfolio features.*

[li]A true Website in a Gallery[/li]
[li]Lightroom 2 compatible-Not for Lightroom 1[/li]
[li]Wesbite featuring a Home, About and Contact pages, along with up to 6 galleries or external links.[/li]
[li]A PHP contact form to make you contactable, but keeping your email address hidden.[/li]
[li]For those without PHP, a series of contact details that you can pick and choose between, including Contact Name, Email, email link, phone number, address etc.[/li]
[li]Choose the images for the Home, About and Contact page yourself.[/li]
[li]Colour controls for each section of the page.[/li]
[li]Simple clean look, with scrolling galleries, a popular look currently.[/li]
[li]All HTML and CSS, so compatible for a wide range of users.[/li]
[li]Full User Guide (that took a bit of time!)[/li]
[li]Controls for menu and Identity Plate placement (left, centre, right)[/li]
[li]Full Lightroom 2 SDK code, including new Output Sharpening code.[/li]
[li]Requires only minor HTML for line breaks, otherwise code free for the User[/li]
[li]Requires no HTML editor[/li]
[li]Optional Right Click and Drag Disable[/li]
There's a wealth of stuff changed from the original proof of concept code I had with HS Web. Again, as with LRB Graduated Filters, I've put a lot of work into this and approached it as a commercial venture. I am aware though that the appeal of such a gallery is relatively limited. Most people already have a website, so something that creates an entire site is less of an appeal that a simple gallery to show off. However for those looking for something quick and easy, this gallery allows you create a whole website with a little advance preparation and some text entry. To add your email address, you edit one file in an text editor once, and then export and upload.

The cost of the plugin? €1' (about $15). VAT chargable in the EU. Updates will be free to current users. (please note this is the old introductory price from 2''8-price is now €15)

To see a sample gallery, download the User Guide to review the controls, or make a purchase, please go to http://lrbportfolio.com
Support questions can be added to this thread.


----------



## Pierre Van Hoof

*installation procedure needed*

Where can I find the correct installation procedure for LRB Portfolio for Lightroom 3.6 under Windows 7 64bit ??


----------



## mortenao

i went over to lightroom 4 yesterday, and also bought this plugin. But i can get it to work correctly. it shows one gallery but not nr 2. 
then it looks like this 

i have added more pictures or removed pictures. 
can anyone help me ?


----------



## Sean McCormack

mortenao said:


> i went over to lightroom 4 yesterday, and also bought this plugin. But i can get it to work correctly. it shows one gallery but not nr 2.
> then it looks like this
> 
> i have added more pictures or removed pictures.
> can anyone help me ?




They changed how the updating and previewing works in Lightroom 4, there'll be an update shortly to correct for this. The plugin itself is ready to go, but I need to update the Docs.


----------



## mortenao

can you also do so it just updates the site instead of completely upload the site for each time. and i would be great with a gallery called latest, so example the last 5 or 10 images also is there.


----------



## Sean McCormack

mortenao said:


> can you also do so it just updates the site instead of completely upload the site for each time. and i would be great with a gallery called latest, so example the last 5 or 10 images also is there.



You can't. Lightroom only allows an all or nothing upload or export situation.


----------



## razorack

Hi Sean,
Firstly your plugin is amazing and you should be congratulated for a great product.
I am half way through my site, and have encountered a problem. I wanted to modify the layout so I put my home page into dreamweaver and previewed in IE. It throws up a warning about activex controls and scripts , that will put off a lot of our customers , who either wont see the warning or will decide against allowing the scripts to run.
Our home page is a gallery running the cmotion autoscroll, so my guess is that it is the cmotion that is the culprit? 
As a comparison this website I have run without problem http://www.nikoleramsay.com/ I guess that it is flash based.


----------



## Sean McCormack

razorack said:


> Hi Sean,
> Firstly your plugin is amazing and you should be congratulated for a great product.
> I am half way through my site, and have encountered a problem. I wanted to modify the layout so I put my home page into dreamweaver and previewed in IE. It throws up a warning about activex controls and scripts , that will put off a lot of our customers , who either wont see the warning or will decide against allowing the scripts to run.
> Our home page is a gallery running the cmotion autoscroll, so my guess is that it is the cmotion that is the culprit?
> As a comparison this website I have run without problem http://www.nikoleramsay.com/ I guess that it is flash based.




As you're the first one to report an such an error, I think you're over estimating. There was an old error related to script debugging or some such, but that affected far more than my plugin. http://www.pixiq.com/article/just-in-time-debugger


----------



## razorack

Sean McCormack said:


> As you're the first one to report an such an error, I think you're over estimating. There was an old error related to script debugging or some such, but that affected far more than my plugin. http://www.pixiq.com/article/just-in-time-debugger




Thanks Sean
Are you saying that there is no issue with IE? I hope you are right; I just didn't want to spend a lot more time developing the site, if there was going to be script warning popping up. Could this reflect my browser security setting perhaps?


----------



## razorack

Ok so now that I am proceeding with the site beyond the home page , I am wondering why I am unable to see the links to other pages? All I can see is a home page link and no others . This is despite the fact that I have ticked the "include" check boxes for the other pages.


----------



## Sean McCormack

razorack said:


> Ok so now that I am proceeding with the site beyond the home page , I am wondering why I am unable to see the links to other pages? All I can see is a home page link and no others . This is despite the fact that I have ticked the "include" check boxes for the other pages.



I'm walking out the door right now for a week. You're the first person to report any IE issue. Make sure you have the latest version from your download link especially if you have Lightroom 4. This completely changed how Live Update works and how the web gallery previews inside Lightroom. 

Did you look to see if it matched the JIT issue? Also it'd be more useful to give the exact text of an error. Anyhow, out the door I go!


----------



## razorack

Sean McCormack said:


> I'm walking out the door right now for a week. You're the first person to report any IE issue. Make sure you have the latest version from your download link especially if you have Lightroom 4. This completely changed how Live Update works and how the web gallery previews inside Lightroom.
> 
> Did you look to see if it matched the JIT issue? Also it'd be more useful to give the exact text of an error. Anyhow, out the door I go!



Hi Sean,
Managed to solve the disappearing menu problem. It seemed to be related to the fact that I decided to try at some stage to see how the site worked in "single gallery " mode. Then, after changing back , I had only the single home menu item. It seemed to lock out any changes; It was only after starting a new template that the problem was solved.


----------



## razorack

Is there any way to adjust the format of the about page? I would like  more space than I am being given and also slightly bigger text.


----------



## Sean McCormack

razorack said:


> Is there any way to adjust the format of the about page? I would like  more space than I am being given and also slightly bigger text.



Page height is tied to image height and there are font controls in the Font and Body Settings section. Text will automatically include scrollbars if it becomes too long. You can also widen the text width area in Appearance.


----------



## razorack

Hi Sean, I couldn't get anywhere in LRB changing the global settings. The appearance of the about page was bugging me as it looked unbalances to my eyes. I have been able to make a few changes within Dreamweaver  (having to relearn after forgetting most of which I learnt years ago) The changes look good. Is there a way for me to save this a s a template? As far as I can see, if I change the photos that go into my website, then the modified pages in dreamweaver cannot be applied within lightroom as a template. So my workflow will be: change image inputs within LR in Library> switch to web in LR apply template> export LRB portfolio files> manually copy and replace the modified about page into the new LRB files >save> put files onto remote server.
Not a ridiculous amount of extra work but I am wondering if there is a way around it. I dont think LRB will allow the about link to reference a file outside of the LRB folder is this correct?


----------



## Sean McCormack

razorack said:


> Hi Sean, I couldn't get anywhere in LRB changing the global settings. The appearance of the about page was bugging me as it looked unbalances to my eyes. I have been able to make a few changes within Dreamweaver  (having to relearn after forgetting most of which I learnt years ago) The changes look good. Is there a way for me to save this a s a template? As far as I can see, if I change the photos that go into my website, then the modified pages in dreamweaver cannot be applied within lightroom as a template. So my workflow will be: change image inputs within LR in Library> switch to web in LR apply template> export LRB portfolio files> manually copy and replace the modified about page into the new LRB files >save> put files onto remote server.
> Not a ridiculous amount of extra work but I am wondering if there is a way around it. I dont think LRB will allow the about link to reference a file outside of the LRB folder is this correct?



There's no way to save it as a template, because it doesn't contain the lua code required to make it work. You could compare the About file inside the LRB Portfolio and your dreamweaver version and try merge them. Remember that the CSS files maybe be different, so watch for clashes there. 
You can of course overwrite any file exported from Lightroom.


----------



## kirstin

Sean, please can you advice how I can download the update to LRB Portfolio. I am currently using V2.8 with LR4. I accidentally deleted the email with the download link. I did however legitimately purchase it. 

I can't find any support or contact info on the LRB site. The email I would have paid via paypal with is [email protected] please resend the download link to this email if poss.


I look forward to your reply. 

Best regards

Kirstin


----------



## Sean McCormack

kirstin said:


> Sean, please can you advice how I can download the update to LRB Portfolio. I am currently using V2.8 with LR4. I accidentally deleted the email with the download link. I did however legitimately purchase it.
> 
> I can't find any support or contact info on the LRB site. The email I would have paid via paypal with is [email protected] please resend the download link to this email if poss.
> 
> 
> I look forward to your reply.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Kirstin



Forwarded


----------



## suecliff

Sean McCormack said:


> Forwarded



Hi Sean,

I love LRB Portfolio.  I have recently upgraded to LR4 and have duely updated to LRB2.9.  I have been updating my galleries and noticed that when I enable 'use Cmotion to scroll' I get a grey indentation on the right hand side of my gallery display that cuts off about 1/3 of the images scrolling in from the right?  It goes away if I disable Cmotion and go with a scroll bar - but I really like the Cmotion feature.  Please can you help?

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Sean McCormack

suecliff said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> I love LRB Portfolio.  I have recently upgraded to LR4 and have duely updated to LRB2.9.  I have been updating my galleries and noticed that when I enable 'use Cmotion to scroll' I get a grey indentation on the right hand side of my gallery display that cuts off about 1/3 of the images scrolling in from the right?  It goes away if I disable Cmotion and go with a scroll bar - but I really like the Cmotion feature.  Please can you help?
> 
> Many thanks in anticipation.




Without seeing a screen cap, I'm guessing your Cmotion width isn't wide enough for your screen width.


----------



## MikeNykoruk

Just starting with v2.9 LR4, I notice that the menu items highlight when chosen but do not return to previos level when another menu item is chosen.  Also the "current menu color" is not showing up with a current gallery.  Is Dynamic sizing fo the website window possible?  If one is on a smaller screen the scroll bar dosn't show on the bottom unless the person uses the side scroll to reveal the bottom, then the top goes off screen.  The problem is when some looks at the website for the first time they may not figure out that there is a scroll bar at the bottom to view the gallery.


----------



## Arlemo

Hi, I'm trying to update from LRB Portfolio 2.8 to 2.9 by using the link I got when I first downloaded LRB Portfolio but I get the message "Invalid link...". Can you please advice me on how to download version 2.9? My e-mail, if needed, is: arlemo ( a ) hotmail . com  I look forward to your reply. Thank you and best regards. /Tomas


----------



## Sean McCormack

Arlemo said:


> Hi, I'm trying to update from LRB Portfolio 2.8 to 2.9 by using the link I got when I first downloaded LRB Portfolio but I get the message "Invalid link...". Can you please advice me on how to download version 2.9? My e-mail, if needed, is: arlemo ( a ) hotmail . com  I look forward to your reply. Thank you and best regards. /Tomas




As per my blog and twitter feeds, all the LRB Web products are now on http://Photographers-Toolbox.com. Instructions for existing users are in the FAQ there.


----------



## samuel70

Hi Sean, 
Is Dynamic image sizing for the website window possible?


----------



## Sean McCormack

Not for Portfolio.


----------

